# Need a buddy!



## Ag3

I am 26, married and have a 4 yr old son. I didn't have any problems conceiving him as he was a huge surprise! We have been ttc for a few months with no luck. Finally visited Dr and he seems to think I have cyst and am not o'ing. So I'm about to begin clomid on Monday cd 5-9. I am terrified because of some of the side effects I've read about! Would love to have a buddy to go through this with! Excuse me if I don't use the correct lingo, this is the first board I've EVER posted on! Can't wait to meet some really great people!:winkwink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi! :flower: I would also like a buddy to chat with. I started a different thread but it died out. A little about myself: I'm 23 and TTC #3. I have two sons ages 6 and 2. I had a chemical pregnancy in Jan and my cycles have been really messe up since then. They are starting to get regular now, but still I haven gotten another BFP. This is my first month using OPKs so I am very hopeful! Good luck to you! Oh, and I'm on CD12 as of midnight tonight (I'm at work right now).


----------



## DaTucker

Hey! I'm also looking for a buddy! I also started a thread, like Chelsea, but nobody wanted to be my buddy :-( lol! 
Question about your cysts, bc I'm thinking I have to get checked: did you get lots of pain around your ovaries, more often when 
you sit? I have been TTC for 2 1/2 years with nothing, and I always have pains like that. Everyone keeps telling me to get checked for them, but I'm really nervous to.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Hey! I'm also looking for a buddy! I also started a thread, like Chelsea, but nobody wanted to be my buddy :-( lol!
> Question about your cysts, bc I'm thinking I have to get checked: did you get lots of pain around your ovaries, more often when
> you sit? I have been TTC for 2 1/2 years with nothing, and I always have pains like that. Everyone keeps telling me to get checked for them, but I'm really nervous to.

You should go to the doctor! It might be something that they can help you with. I hope you get a BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Ag3

Thanks so much for the replies! We can all be buddies! I'm looking forward to chatting with y'all. 
Chelsea- I'm on cycle day 3. I did opk's twice a day last cycle and was very confused using them... I never got a positive. Which ones are you using? 

DATucker- Yes at different times of the month. Also at different times it's uncomfortable to bd or use tampons (sorry tmi) my dr also said my uterus tilted somewhat after my last pregnancy so I don't know exactly if it's from the cyst or the tilted uterus. But I would definitely get it checked.

I'm on cd3 start clomid on monday. I stopped taking bcp in april and had a regular . In may.... June, July, and August have been completely out of whack so hopefully i'll at least ovulate this month. I'm so ready for baby #2!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> You should go to the doctor! It might be something that they can help you with. I hope you get a BFP soon :dust:

Yeah that's my next step if it doesn't work out this month. Hopefully it does though!! Thank you!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag, that's sounds exactly like me! I've always had a titled uterus but not the pains (except for during BD) so I'm fairly certain that isn't the cause. Let's hope though that's all though, for both of us!
I use the clear blue OPK, but I have only started it this month. I've always charted my temp though. 
Sending baby dust to both of you!!


----------



## MumMumMum

Can I join you ladies? I'm 26 and TTC # 2. I'm CD1 and this is our first month TTC # 2. Our DD took 7 months to start baking so I'm not expecting a quick conception. I stopped BC pill two months ago ready. Hoping it's out of my system quicker this time as I've not been on it long since having DD.

:dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies! We can all be buddies! I'm looking forward to chatting with y'all.
> Chelsea- I'm on cycle day 3. I did opk's twice a day last cycle and was very confused using them... I never got a positive. Which ones are you using?
> 
> DATucker- Yes at different times of the month. Also at different times it's uncomfortable to bd or use tampons (sorry tmi) my dr also said my uterus tilted somewhat after my last pregnancy so I don't know exactly if it's from the cyst or the tilted uterus. But I would definitely get it checked.
> 
> I'm on cd3 start clomid on monday. I stopped taking bcp in april and had a regular . In may.... June, July, and August have been completely out of whack so hopefully i'll at least ovulate this month. I'm so ready for baby #2!!!!


I use the Internet cheapies for now. For those of you using Clomid, is that something your insurance will pay for when a doctor prescribes it to you?


----------



## chelsealynnb

MumMumMum said:


> Can I join you ladies? I'm 26 and TTC # 2. I'm CD1 and this is our first month TTC # 2. Our DD took 7 months to start baking so I'm not expecting a quick conception. I stopped BC pill two months ago ready. Hoping it's out of my system quicker this time as I've not been on it long since having DD.
> 
> :dust:

Hope you get a BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## MumMumMum

And all of you!


----------



## DaTucker

Hi mum!! Good luck to you, glad you joined us!


----------



## Ag3

Mummummum- feel free to join! It's nice having people to talk with.

Chelsea- my insurance didn't cover it but it was like ten something for the generic clomiphene citrate I think it's called. 

DaTucker- I have a lot of pressure and dull pains as well at different times of the month.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Mummummum- feel free to join! It's nice having people to talk with.
> 
> Chelsea- my insurance didn't cover it but it was like ten something for the generic clomiphene citrate I think it's called.
> 
> DaTucker- I have a lot of pressure and dull pains as well at different times of the month.

Oh, that's not bad at all. I thought they were really expensive fertility treatment drugs or something. I'm going to look into Clomid more!


----------



## Ag3

That's what I thought too! Was very shocked to walk in the pharmacy and pay ten bucks! Haha but I'm not complaining! I'm just super nervous about the side effects!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> That's what I thought too! Was very shocked to walk in the pharmacy and pay ten bucks! Haha but I'm not complaining! I'm just super nervous about the side effects!

Did your doc prescribe Clomid to you easily? Or is it something as a last resort? This is my 8th cycle TTC and I am going to call my doctor Monday to schedule and appointment to talk to her about it. I really hope she will prescribe it to me. Plus, I would love to have twins if that happened (my brother and sister are twins)


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought too! Was very shocked to walk in the pharmacy and pay ten bucks! Haha but I'm not complaining! I'm just super nervous about the side effects!
> 
> Did your doc prescribe Clomid to you easily? Or is it something as a last resort? This is my 8th cycle TTC and I am going to call my doctor Monday to schedule and appointment to talk to her about it. I really hope she will prescribe it to me. Plus, I would love to have twins if that happened (my brother and sister are twins)Click to expand...

When I went for check up he said something about cysts and told me he would give me Rx or I could try for three months and I told him I would try for 3 more months. This cycle I did opk's and my cycle was like 40 days long, opk's were all negative and my cycles have been irregular since coming off of bcp. I never asked about it but I've read on some sites you can get it online although I don't know about any of that. My mom is a twin! Il be great with one but if we are blessed enough to have two i will be super happy with that also!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm going to call Monday and make an appointment! :happydance:


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm going to call Monday and make an appointment! :happydance:

Good luck! Keep me posted! Surely they will give it to ya!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I will! Hopefully they can get me in soon. I'm excited to try it if I don't get my BFP this month.


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> I will! Hopefully they can get me in soon. I'm excited to try it if I don't get my BFP this month.

I'm hoping you will! Is there a way you can IM on this site or do you have to reply like this every time?


----------



## chelsealynnb

As far as I know, you can just reply to threads or private message


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> As far as I know, you can just reply to threads or private message

Thanks! I'm still figuring stuff out as I go!


----------



## DaTucker

Same here, I only just now found out you can change your "mood." I am on my phone though, so that might be why. DH and I just moved here and haven't set up internet. I'm dyiiiing!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Same here, I only just now found out you can change your "mood." I am on my phone though, so that might be why. DH and I just moved here and haven't set up internet. I'm dyiiiing!

Ha ha! Sound like me! Just got an iPad a week ago so trying to figure out both at the same time! I hit a button and I'm like wth is going on! :dohh:


----------



## DaTucker

I'm so jealous!! I've been begging DH for one, but he's "building" his own computer that he swears I'll like better. Yeaaaahhhh.
I will give away my shoe collection for internet right now, and that's saying something!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha, I'm at work right now so I'm using my iPhone


----------



## chelsealynnb

And Pinterest isn't working....gaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Omg I love Pinterest! I actually had to force myself to take a break from it lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Omg I love Pinterest! I actually had to force myself to take a break from it lol!

Pinterest is the only thing (besides B&B) that keeps me awake at work since I do nothing all night!


----------



## DaTucker

Night shifts suck, I understand that! I've never done one myself but DH was on one for 7 months before his promo. His sleeping schedule was so messed up.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> I'm so jealous!! I've been begging DH for one, but he's "building" his own computer that he swears I'll like better. Yeaaaahhhh.
> I will give away my shoe collection for internet right now, and that's saying something!!

I've been begging for awhile as well! I love it!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous!! I've been begging DH for one, but he's "building" his own computer that he swears I'll like better. Yeaaaahhhh.
> I will give away my shoe collection for internet right now, and that's saying something!!
> 
> I've been begging for awhile as well! I love it!Click to expand...

Sure do wish Daniel would give in...maybe I'm not doing it right lok


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> And Pinterest isn't working....gaaaahhhh!!!

Love Pinterest!!!!!!! I don't know how you do the night shift, but I commend you! My dad did it for awhile and it was hard on him. His schedule was all out of whack!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> And Pinterest isn't working....gaaaahhhh!!!
> 
> Love Pinterest!!!!!!! I don't know how you do the night shift, but I commend you! My dad did it for awhile and it was hard on him. His schedule was all out of whack!Click to expand...

Luckily I only work part time third shift. My other job is 7:30A - 3:30P. I could neeever work full time third shift. I would go crazy!!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous!! I've been begging DH for one, but he's "building" his own computer that he swears I'll like better. Yeaaaahhhh.
> I will give away my shoe collection for internet right now, and that's saying something!!
> 
> I've been begging for awhile as well! I love it!Click to expand...
> 
> Sure do wish Daniel would give in...maybe I'm not doing it right lokClick to expand...

I literally saved all of our change for a couple of months and added a hundred dollars and bought it! Ha ha I love shopping and if my husband wants something he just gets it but It would have hurt my feelings to go out and buy it bc I could think of a million different other things that we needed! So instead I did the change thing and didn't feel guilty. And that change added up fast ha ha!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good idea with the change!


----------



## DaTucker

Smart thinking!! I went to cash my bucket of change at the coinstar 2 days ago. 3 years worth I believe. Know how much had accumulated in 3 long years? $15.34. I remember to that very last 34 cents bc I was vaguely disappointed lol! So saving up might not be the route for me, maybe when bonuses start rolling around.


----------



## Ag3

Goodness girl! I still don't see how you do it! I work 3 1/2 days a week, keep up my house, cook and of course #1 job is mommy and wife and I'm worn out!!! But am a night owl it's quiet and me time is what I like to call it so maybe that's why I stay worn out! You're like super woman!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Goodness girl! I still don't see how you do it! I work 3 1/2 days a week, keep up my house, cook and of course #1 job is mommy and wife and I'm worn out!!! But am a night owl it's quiet and me time is what I like to call it so maybe that's why I stay worn out! You're like super woman!!!!

Yes she is!! Let's make her our group Superwoman lol. You are too, though, you sound really busy! I have no job (haven't started looking since the move) and cook and clean for one other person, DH. I am the group's official bum.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Smart thinking!! I went to cash my bucket of change at the coinstar 2 days ago. 3 years worth I believe. Know how much had accumulated in 3 long years? $15.34. I remember to that very last 34 cents bc I was vaguely disappointed lol! So saving up might not be the route for me, maybe when bonuses start rolling around.

Ha ha that's funny! Don't forget the 1.50 coins tar charged you to do that. my husband mostly uses cash so he always has a pocketful of change! Hopefully your hubby gives in soon!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha, I love both of my jobs though so its worth it. 

(Tmi) I just checked my cervix and it's pretty soft, and I have clear watery CF. I can't wait to take an OPK in the morning :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Also, about the change, TRUE STORY!! I used to throw al my change in my purse and I'd always use the quarters and silver change, so I was only left with Pennies. I had so many pennies in my white purse that the outside started to turn green! I turned them in at coin star and has around $25 in just pennies in my purse! Lol. My purse was MUCH lighter after that!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Haha, I love both of my jobs though so its worth it.
> 
> (Tmi) I just checked my cervix and it's pretty soft, and I have clear watery CF. I can't wait to take an OPK in the morning :happydance:

Looks like we are right on schedule with each other! I got a faint positive on my OPK today so I'm hoping tomorrow is the day! it's time to make some babies!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Haha, I love both of my jobs though so its worth it.
> 
> (Tmi) I just checked my cervix and it's pretty soft, and I have clear watery CF. I can't wait to take an OPK in the morning :happydance:

Yeah that's always better when you love what you do! How did you figure out how to do that? I read someone else's post on something about that! Looks like I'm going to have to google lol!


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah I had to Google it as well lol. 

https://www.babycenter.com/404_how-do-i-check-my-cervix-for-signs-of-ovulation_1336330.bc


----------



## Ag3

I'm so jealous! I won't be o'ing probably for another two weeks. Clomid 5-9 and from what I ve read you ovulate 5-10 days later. I'm going to have to get opk's and hopefully will get + this month bc I've never gotten a + opk.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Yeah I had to Google it as well lol.
> 
> https://www.babycenter.com/404_how-do-i-check-my-cervix-for-signs-of-ovulation_1336330.bc

Thanks! I'm definitely going to learn how to do that!


----------



## chelsealynnb

For awhile I thought I was just one of those women who couldn't reach their cervix or something because I had NO clue what I was looking for. Then once I was like OH! That's it! Lol. Now I check it all the time to check for signs of ovulation. It's crazy how different your cervix feels when you're ovulating vs when you're not ovulating!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> I'm so jealous! I won't be o'ing probably for another two weeks. Clomid 5-9 and from what I ve read you ovulate 5-10 days later. I'm going to have to get opk's and hopefully will get + this month bc I've never gotten a + opk.

How long have you been using OPKs? I think you said this is your first month using them but I might be confusing you with someone else. How long have you been using Clomid?


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous! I won't be o'ing probably for another two weeks. Clomid 5-9 and from what I ve read you ovulate 5-10 days later. I'm going to have to get opk's and hopefully will get + this month bc I've never gotten a + opk.
> 
> How long have you been using OPKs? I think you said this is your first month using them but I might be confusing you with someone else. How long have you been using Clomid?Click to expand...

I've used opk's for two months.. First month though did from time of af until about 16 days so this last cycle I used them everyday twice a day from the last day of af until next af arrived never getting a +. This will be my first round of clomid, I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## Ag3

Would say last month though I did it faithfully and really started wondering if I was o'ing bc my period has been weird the last three or four cycles. I didn't think I would have problems getting preggo. But when I was at Gyno he brought up pcos and clomid and when I started researching I was like o goodness! I haven't been diagnosed with that at the moment so I'm hoping and praying this clomid works for me!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous! I won't be o'ing probably for another two weeks. Clomid 5-9 and from what I ve read you ovulate 5-10 days later. I'm going to have to get opk's and hopefully will get + this month bc I've never gotten a + opk.
> 
> How long have you been using OPKs? I think you said this is your first month using them but I might be confusing you with someone else. How long have you been using Clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> I've used opk's for two months.. First month though did from time of af until about 16 days so this last cycle I used them everyday twice a day from the last day of af until next af arrived never getting a +. This will be my first round of clomid, I'm excited and nervous at the same time!Click to expand...



What are your menstrual cycles like? Irregular?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Dang it...just took another OPK & no change in color. I know it's still early (CD13) but I can't help but be dissapointed!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Dang it...just took another OPK & no change in color. I know it's still early (CD13) but I can't help but be dissapointed!

Yes I would be expecting my period and it would never show up! This month it was almost two weeks late. Then it's heavy for a few hrs on one day and almost nonexistent next two or three days. When do you normally ovulate? And I know the disappointment. The tests I used last time said that the test line has to be as dark as the control line and that never happened!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Dang it...just took another OPK & no change in color. I know it's still early (CD13) but I can't help but be dissapointed!
> 
> Yes I would be expecting my period and it would never show up! This month it was almost two weeks late. Then it's heavy for a few hrs on one day and almost nonexistent next two or three days. When do you normally ovulate? And I know the disappointment. The tests I used last time said that the test line has to be as dark as the control line and that never happened!Click to expand...

My cycles are anywhere from 28 days (well, 28 days once) to 42 days. My periods are normally medium flow and last for 4-5 days, including spotting. I used to ovulate somewhere around 13 days because I got a BFP with DS#1 after DTD on CD14 and DS#2 was conceived after DTD on CD13. But I used to have EWCM too, and now I never get that. I only get really clear, watery fluid. Hopefully the OPK will give me some answers this month. I'm dissapointed though because today's OPK is lighter than yesterday's. But I guess there is still time.


----------



## Ag3

Yeah the last time I noticed ewcm was before I got pregnant with my ds. I get the watery stuff too sometimes though il have that throughout the month and I read somewhere that that could be your body's response to cleaning itself out or that can mean o is on its way. I tested sometimes 3 or more times from days 13-20 and never got a positive :( I would always have some sort of line there but it was never dark and never as dark as the control line. Maybe you can talk with your ob and she can give you more info. I'm definitely hoping to see the ewcm this month. Have you ever tried the mucin ex or preseed?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah I def plan on talking to my doctor about it. I havent tried pre seed or mucinex, but that's something I plan on looking into. I'm just starting to learn all this stuff because I've never had a problem getting pregnant before :(


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Yeah I def plan on talking to my doctor about it. I havent tried pre seed or mucinex, but that's something I plan on looking into. I'm just starting to learn all this stuff because I've never had a problem getting pregnant before :(

Pressed is definitely next on my list if this cycle doesn't work for me! You'll get your BFP soon!! maybe even this month. 
Ahhhh I'm out of OPK 's and on CD 11 of SMEP, which means I'm supposed to be using them every day. I need to get to the store asap!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Yeah I def plan on talking to my doctor about it. I havent tried pre seed or mucinex, but that's something I plan on looking into. I'm just starting to learn all this stuff because I've never had a problem getting pregnant before :(

Same here hopefully we'll all get bfp this month!!!:happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes, that would be awesome if we all got our BFP this month! :thumbup: I took another OPK tonight, the line is still very light :nope: I've been looking all over online and very few people I've found actually ovulate "textbook" style, some even up to CD25 so I'm not giving up hope yet! 

:dust: to you guys!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Yes, that would be awesome if we all got our BFP this month! :thumbup: I took another OPK tonight, the line is still very light :nope: I've been looking all over online and very few people I've found actually ovulate "textbook" style, some even up to CD25 so I'm not giving up hope yet!
> 
> :dust: to you guys!

Same here for me....I used my last one a few minutes ago and still a light double line. 
Omg it would be amazing if we all 3 became pregnant this month!! If so, y'all are my official good luck charms.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Which kind do you use? Have they ever shown that you ovulated before? Sorry if you already answered this...I've been talking to a lot of people on here and if you said that a long time ago I don't remember lol


----------



## DaTucker

I use clear blue, they usually tell me when I do, I've just never actually charted it before! I'm probably just being super impatient!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I checked my cervix last night and it was pretty low and hard :growlmad: so I think the OPKs are telling me the truth right now, lol. I'll keep checking that along with my CM and see if I can get any answers from that.


----------



## DaTucker

And dtd every day! Oh wait, that's my plan :D


----------



## Ag3

O yeah official good luck charms for sure! Yes don't give up I've been reading the exact same things about o'ing, trying to figure out if it will be different on clomid. I'm so nervous and excited to start it tomorrow, hopefully se won't be to bad!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> O yeah official good luck charms for sure! Yes don't give up I've been reading the exact same things about o'ing, trying to figure out if it will be different on clomid. I'm so nervous and excited to start it tomorrow, hopefully se won't be to bad!

Ahh good luck!!! Maybe it will be just the push you need!

Ughhh today started out amazing, but I'm so low atm. Spoke to my sister and she told me to stop trying to conceive, it will just happen one day. Of course she can say that, she had an unplanned with her bf. Completely effortless. I still love her for trying to comfort me!
I've already ranted about this on my TTC journal but no one ever talks to me on it lol.


----------



## Ag3

Is that on the site? I wish they had some sort of Im thing on here bc I never know when y'all respond or write something so I have to keep coming back to check, but I am new to this and I'm sure I'm not doing something right lol. That's what finally brought me to this site was having the support! I can talk to family/friends and co workers and they don't understand what your feeling. I feel like I've gone baby mad ha ha! They all say it will happen just stop trying stop worrying and it doesn't make our situation any better, but they are only trying to help. My husband was the same way at first until I went to dr and came home upset thinking I couldn't do it on my own and talking about taking meds to get preggo! I felt like I was teaching a and p lol!


----------



## DaTucker

Yes it is! There are a lot of TTC journals! It has it's own section under TTC. 
And yes, that's exactly how it is!! I had nobody who coyed understand before I moved. Now I have nobody to even talk to but my husband. This site has saved my sanity!!


----------



## Ag3

I know exactly what you mean!!!! So I found your journal... How do I follow it? Where did you move from if you don't mind me asking? have you talked to dr and had all of your levels checked yet?


----------



## DaTucker

All you have to do is comment on it and it automatically subscribes. I moved from Louisiana to Texas, which is what I've always wanted. I'm 5 hours from home. I didn't realize I would be without a job for so long, thought I would make some friends by now, but nope! My yearly showed everything normal, aside from my uterus, bu that doesn't affect conception. So if my husband turns out fine I'm going to ask them to check for other issues like cysts.


----------



## Ag3

Ok that's what I was thinking about replying to the journal. As far as friends go I'm sure it won't take long and you'll meet some people.


----------



## DaTucker

I sure hope so lol. Yay you've got your signatures! I just did mind today.


----------



## Ag3

I was replying to you and accidentally hit your signature and I was like o this is how you do this!!! Bahaha


----------



## DaTucker

That was pretty much how I figured it out lol. So yay I have a new follower!! Or will! Are you going to start one?


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> That was pretty much how I figured it out lol. So yay I have a new follower!! Or will! Are you going to start one?

Yes if I can figure it out! Lol


----------



## DaTucker

How are you ladies today??


----------



## Ag3

Good! Getting ready to go to work! Half a day for me today so not too bad! How are you?!


----------



## DaTucker

Half days are the best! 
I have my DH with me today, so blissfully happy lol. Even though he is just sitting around playing video games. :-/


----------



## Ag3

Gotta love it! Ha ha!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I just got done catching up on your messages. I've been so busy today this is the first time I've been able to get online all day! I had a full day at work, then DS had football practice right after daycare, then we went grocery shopping from there. I'm so tired! :sleep: I took another OPK when I got home from work though, and the line was so light that you can barely see it. I'll upload a pic of them in a minute. I'm thinking that _maybe_ I O'd and I just missed it? Because the lines started getting darker, and now they are getting lighter and lighter  I made an appointment for the 25th with my doctor to discuss Clomid though!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4506.jpg

See? I don't understand! Do you think I O'd and just missed it? Or that I might still O later in the month? My cycles are like 40 days long so it doesn't make sense to me that I would O around CD11


----------



## DaTucker

As we have said, you are Superwoman! Lol! 
That sucks if you missed your O! I'm worried about that happening for me as well so we are making sure to dtd every other day just in case.
I hope you don't have to resort to clomid, but if that's what it takes I hope it works!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4506.jpg
> 
> See? I don't understand! Do you think I O'd and just missed it? Or that I might still O later in the month? My cycles are like 40 days long so it doesn't make sense to me that I would O around CD11

That is weird....i have heard that sometimes your body gets you ready to O then backs off and tries again later. So maybe that's what it was!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4506.jpg
> 
> See? I don't understand! Do you think I O'd and just missed it? Or that I might still O later in the month? My cycles are like 40 days long so it doesn't make sense to me that I would O around CD11

Hi Chelsea! I was wondering if you had forgotten about us ha ha! Exactly what mine looked like all month last month. Did you tell them that's what you wanted to discuss with ob? A lot of mine were prob a lot lighter than that too! Swallowed the first clomid pill at 8 no s/e yet! I will keep y'all informed TRUST ME! Lol my opinion which does not matter bc I'm no dr but I don't think you have o'd yet.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks for your opinions. I really have nobody else to talk to about this! Even though we are basically strangers, I really value your input! Maybe that's what happened with my O (my body tried and might try again later?) Or maybe I will O later in my cycle. Def keep us updated on the Clomid. Yes, when I called I said I wanted to talk about my options and that I'm especially interested in the Clomid (also I have some spots on my skin that I want her to look at...but that doesn't have to do with fertility, lol) She is a really nice doctor, I suspect I won't have to wait long for it. Hopefully she will just write me a prescription for it right then.


----------



## chelsealynnb

You know, I was just thinking...the past few cycles, I have been slightly cramping around CD19-21. I noticed because I was hoping that it was implantation cramping. Maybe that's actually when I was ovulating? Urgh who knows


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I really have nobody else to talk to about this! Even though we are basically strangers, I really value your input! Maybe that's what happened with my O (my body tried and might try again later?) Or maybe I will O later in my cycle. Def keep us updated on the Clomid. Yes, when I called I said I wanted to talk about my options and that I'm especially interested in the Clomid (also I have some spots on my skin that I want her to look at...but that doesn't have to do with fertility, lol) She is a really nice doctor, I suspect I won't have to wait long for it. Hopefully she will just write me a prescription for it right then.

I feel the same way about y'all! It's so weird but it's nice to know people are there for you! I live in a small town where everybody knows everybody's business so I choose to stay out of all that drama the close friend I do have doesn't have any kids so you can't really talk to her about it so it is nice to know yall are online or have replied! I would put a pic of myself on here but don't have any on iPad but do have some on twitter and instagram can I upload one of those? Update on the s/e just had my first hot flash!!!


----------



## DaTucker

I uploaded mine from instagram! 
Oooohh hot flash! That has to suck, I am not looking forward to that! Maybe clomid will be kind and it's the only s/e you get!
Of course y'all already know I have NObody to talk to, so I baficallt stalk this forum waiting for someone to reply lol. I feel a little like a crazy person!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I really have nobody else to talk to about this! Even though we are basically strangers, I really value your input! Maybe that's what happened with my O (my body tried and might try again later?) Or maybe I will O later in my cycle. Def keep us updated on the Clomid. Yes, when I called I said I wanted to talk about my options and that I'm especially interested in the Clomid (also I have some spots on my skin that I want her to look at...but that doesn't have to do with fertility, lol) She is a really nice doctor, I suspect I won't have to wait long for it. Hopefully she will just write me a prescription for it right then.

Yes I would keep testing twice a day and that way you'll have an idea and also be able to talk to dr. And who knows if your not having ewcm you may not be ovulating.just a thought. Is it terrible that I'm excited about a hot flash lol I just feel like I'm one step closer ya know :hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> You know, I was just thinking...the past few cycles, I have been slightly cramping around CD19-21. I noticed because I was hoping that it was implantation cramping. Maybe that's actually when I was ovulating? Urgh who knows

I have serious cramps during ovulation, so maybe!! And if so...you're still safe!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> I uploaded mine from instagram!
> Oooohh hot flash! That has to suck, I am not looking forward to that! Maybe clomid will be kind and it's the only s/e you get!
> Of course y'all already know I have NObody to talk to, so I baficallt stalk this forum waiting for someone to reply lol. I feel a little like a crazy person!

I do the same thing that's why I said it would be so much easier for an Im thing. We are all crazy by this point I think! I think it's great that we all met each other bc I was so scared to join! I think a lot of people on here prob meet a few others and stick to their buddies bc I mostly just read others unless they have something similar or something I'm familiar with.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yep, just checked my cervix & it's 100% closed & hard as a rock. I have been on this site for awhile and haven't found anyone I really connected with until now, so I'm excited to follow all of you and cheer you on! What are your thoughts on possibly conceiving multiples with Clomid? I woul love it!


----------



## DaTucker

I have ALWAYS wanted multiples!! And it runs in my family so maybe if I get on clomid it will actually happen! 
You will defintely have your hands full lol


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Yep, just checked my cervix & it's 100% closed & hard as a rock. I have been on this site for awhile and haven't found anyone I really connected with until now, so I'm excited to follow all of you and cheer you on! What are your thoughts on possibly conceiving multiples with Clomid? I woul love it!

I wouldn't mind at all! Whatever the good lord decides to bless me with! I would be ecstatic if I had twins and the same if I had one. Just would hope to have happy healthy sex doesn't matter but would love to have a little girl! Think I already told y'all this but my mom is a twin so it's supposed to skip my generation. And my dr says its really only a 10% chance so it's actually different on different places I've read. Some say 80% some say 20% so I don't really know!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good morning, ladies!

I've been reading different statistics about Clomid, too. So who knows what the actual chances of multiples are! Even if it's 10%...that's 1 out of every 10, that's not too bad! Today is my day off so I have lots of free time today. Yay! So excited to say that I checked my cervix this morning (hope that doesn't weird you out, lol. I figure others TTC would understand) and it was high and pretty soft. Took an OPK and happy to say that it's the darkest line i've gotten yet! However, I used FMU and I've read that on some tests, FMU can give you an inaccurate result from being too concentrated. So we will see this evening. I'll upload pics after DS gets on the bus! Hope everyone has a great day today :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4508.jpg

There is my latest OPK from this morning. It looks darker in real life, but I'm just happy it's darker than yesterday even if it's not + yet. Trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## DaTucker

It looks a lot darker!! I guess yesterday the tests were a little off?
I still haven't bought any more Oak's so I'm going by my body and today I have LOTS of the watery cm. Almost there!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Crap!! I want to BD tonight in case I'm about to O, but DH is getting dental surgery this evening! He probably won't feel up to it :sad2:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Also I took another OPK this afternoon and it's still darker! So it wasn't a FMU error. When are you getting your OPKs?


----------



## DaTucker

Take him in his sleep! :D I always threaten my hubby that way lol. I'm so sorry though if he doesn't feel up to it. Hopefully y'all dtd recently?? After all the sperm is able to stay in your body for up to 5 days, so it still gives you a chance.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Also I took another OPK this afternoon and it's still darker! So it wasn't a FMU error. When are you getting your OPKs?

I'm going to run to the store today, but I'm fairly certain tomorrow is the day! Thursday at the latest. I really hope it's tomorrow though bc hubby works Thursday, and usually work about 14 hours...


----------



## chelsealynnb

The last time we DTD was on Friday so all the spermies are gone by now. I doubt he'll do it tonight but maybe tomorrow night. I hope you get your OPKs soon! Have you ever tried the internet cheapies? If they don't work for me, I'll get a more expensive brand. But I figure for a 50 pack plus 25 pregnancy tests for only $16, I'd give it a try.


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh where from?? eBay??


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Pr...d=1347383829&sr=8-2&keywords=Ovulation+Strips

those are the exact ones I got. That's why I'm a POAS addict, lol! Because I usually have at least 30 pregnancy tests on hand at all times


----------



## DaTucker

OK I'm totally about to hit that up lol. I know Daniel will love that I won't spend crazy money on those things now!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Heck yeah do it! They have pretty good reviews, too. I haven't gotten a BFP on their pregnancy tests yet, but my SIL came over to test on mine (because she knew I had so many) and got her BFP on them. With the ovulation tests, they take 3 minutes for the line to fully show up. I don't know if the other brands show the line right away, but these take a minute. I kept getting really disappointed because there would be barely a line, then I would look 3 minutes later and it would be waaayyy darker, lol.


----------



## DaTucker

I know the clear blue I was using was automatic, but I'm pretty patient :) plus the cheapies will give me some fun lol. 
Aww you and your SIL might be pregnant together!! When my little sister git pregnant I had already been trying for a year and I was wanting soooo bad to be pregnant with her.


----------



## Ag3

Afternoon girls! GL to you both on oing! Hope this is everybodys month! Been doing good today. No mood swings yet just really tired. No other s/e from meds. A little twinge I guess you would call it every now and then I've read somewhere that can be the follicle growing I'm going to have to research that Bc I don't know much about that stuff.


----------



## DaTucker

Aww let's hope it is! Good thing about no mood swings. Last night I warned Daniel about the s/e of clomid if I end up going on it. He was, "Good lord, like I need more of that!" he got a good punch in the arm...
are you off work as well??


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Afternoon girls! GL to you both on oing! Hope this is everybodys month! Been doing good today. No mood swings yet just really tired. No other s/e from meds. A little twinge I guess you would call it every now and then I've read somewhere that can be the follicle growing I'm going to have to research that Bc I don't know much about that stuff.

Make sure you keep us updated about your symptoms and stuff...I need to know this so I can know what's going on when I start Clomid!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Aww let's hope it is! Good thing about no mood swings. Last night I warned Daniel about the s/e of clomid if I end up going on it. He was, "Good lord, like I need more of that!" he got a good punch in the arm...
> are you off work as well??

Ugh no! I wish I was! I'll get off around 430 or so but I'm so sleepy and I could seriously go home and pass out. Wonder if its the clomid? I don't know how bad s/e will be not complaining as of today ;) will be the guinea pig! Lol! 
Chelsea... how long did it take those test to come in? I just ordered them it said 3-5 days! Give hubby ibuprophen he'll be ok I work with teeth everyday! Ha ha


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon girls! GL to you both on oing! Hope this is everybodys month! Been doing good today. No mood swings yet just really tired. No other s/e from meds. A little twinge I guess you would call it every now and then I've read somewhere that can be the follicle growing I'm going to have to research that Bc I don't know much about that stuff.
> 
> Make sure you keep us updated about your symptoms and stuff...I need to know this so I can know what's going on when I start Clomid!Click to expand...

As of now a couple minor hotflashes last night, woke up with slight headache this morning as soon as I was up and moving it was completely gone so didn't have to take anything for it. And of course sleepy but could be lack of rest and the little twinges its only happened like twice and it doesnt hurt that'd today so far!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Aww let's hope it is! Good thing about no mood swings. Last night I warned Daniel about the s/e of clomid if I end up going on it. He was, "Good lord, like I need more of that!" he got a good punch in the arm...
> are you off work as well??
> 
> Ugh no! I wish I was! I'll get off around 430 or so but I'm so sleepy and I could seriously go home and pass out. Wonder if its the clomid? I don't know how bad s/e will be not complaining as of today ;) will be the guinea pig! Lol!
> Chelsea... how long did it take those test to come in? I just ordered them it said 3-5 days! Give hubby ibuprophen he'll be ok I work with teeth everyday! Ha haClick to expand...

They usually ship pretty fast. I always choose the 7-10 day shipping and it gets here in less than a week.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh also, DH is back from his dentist appointment and he isn't in pain so he said we could BD tonight!! Yay!


----------



## Ag3

It didn't give me that option just the 3-5 day shipping just hope it makes it by cd11!!! I've just read some people o on that day while taking clomid. Great! Glad hubby is doing well!


----------



## DaTucker

Woohoo! Nothing like some BD time. :) I told DH he's giving me luvin everyday for the next three days!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good luck! I just took another OPK and the line is still kind of dark. Not +, but at least maybe it's getting there.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Good luck! I just took another OPK and the line is still kind of dark. Not +, but at least maybe it's getting there.

Sounds good!! We might end up O-ing on the same day at this rate. I hope you ladies have had a great day!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good morning! :flower:

I thought i'd get on here real quick before I get the kids up for daycare/school. I have to work all day today, then open house at the school this evening so I know I won't be able to get on here until at least 8pm. 

DH and I BD last night, but when I checked my cervix this morning, it was hard and closed again. If I don't get my BFP this month, I won't be _too_ disappointed though I guess because I really want to try Clomid and see if I can get a pair of Clomid twins! lol. I've been googling how many people get Clomid twins, and it's more than I would have thought! 

Also I was wondering (and sorry if you've already said this before) how long are your guys' cycles? And when do you normally O? I know Tucker said (I think) around CD 16-20? I guess I always thought I O'd between CD 13 and 15, so I'm pretty surprised my OPKs are all still negative. (By the way, I took another one this morning and it was about the same as yesterdays, maybe a liiitle lighter). 

I really hope you guys get your BFP this month, but I don't want you to leave me if I don't get mine! :sad2: lol 

Have a great day & I'll catch up on all your messages later tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## DaTucker

I'm thinking of making you a nice red cape lol!
Sorry about your cervix :-( but at least now you have something to look forward to, twins!! If this month goes the same way the last 2 years have, I won't get my BFP so all 3 of us might end up on clomid together! 
Yeah, unusually ovulate around CD 17 so I'm actually early this month. Well, I haven't ovulated YET so maybe not. Oh and my name is Amanda, you can call me that lol!
Btw, we don't have to leave each other just bc of BFP! That's one of the many great things about this site.


----------



## DaTucker

So I've been charting my temp and it shot up .4 degrees today! :( apparently it does that AFTER ovulation. I'm seriously hoping it goes back down, bc if it's consistent it means I ovulated yesterday and DH pretended to sleep so he wouldn't have to BD...Damn, I KNEW I should have "woken" him up!


----------



## Ag3

Hey girls! Second day! Feeling great! Chelsea we are all in this together!!!!! No one will be forgotten.. It's weird I think about y'all throughout the day like I wonder what they're doing and we haven't even met but it's like we've known each other forever! I don't know when I ovulate but am hoping I do this cycle. My cycles are usually 30-40 days


----------



## Ag3

O btw after I took clomid last night I got so sleepy and went to bed. Today = no side effects so I hope it's working! And hopefully I get these ov test in the mail so yall can help me figure out when I o! Bc trust me ill be uploading some photos!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Hey girls! Second day! Feeling great! Chelsea we are all in this together!!!!! No one will be forgotten.. It's weird I think about y'all throughout the day like I wonder what they're doing and we haven't even met but it's like we've known each other forever! I don't know when I ovulate but am hoping I do this cycle. My cycles are usually 30-40 days

Aw man such long cycles! I couldnt imagine 40 days. I'm glad you're feeling great!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm glad we're all doing this together! I just now took another OPK, just waiting for the line to show up now. It looks promising because right when I dipped it in the urine, a line showed an usually it takes a couple minutes. So we will see! I'll be back on later!

:dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> So I've been charting my temp and it shot up .4 degrees today! :( apparently it does that AFTER ovulation. I'm seriously hoping it goes back down, bc if it's consistent it means I ovulated yesterday and DH pretended to sleep so he wouldn't have to BD...Damn, I KNEW I should have "woken" him up!

Hopefully you didn't O yet! Make him Bd every night!! Lol


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah I told him and he felt bad, I don't think he realized how important it was for us to BD often atm! 

How dark did your last line show up??


----------



## Ag3

I know Seems like forever! I'm only on cd 7 now! It is dragging by feels like! Chelsea- gl on o'ing! Keep us updated! Amanda- I wouldn't worry a whole lot about tempo going up which I'm no expert but I've read where any little thing could cause temp dips and spikes but hey I could be wrong! My name is ashley Btw!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Yeah I told him and he felt bad, I don't think he realized how important it was for us to BD often atm!
> 
> I know they don't understand! I was explaining stuff to my oh and he just looked lost! Lol they can't help it!


----------



## Ag3

And maybe tmi! I tried to feel my cervix and I couldn't feel anything at all. I haven't read how to do it yet so maybe I should!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay!! I just checked the OPK and it's the darkest yet! These things keep playing with my emotions lol. I'm going to take another one before I go to bed. Just trying to hold my pee for a few hours. I'm going to take a pic and upload it in a second. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ashley - it's hard to describe what your cervix feels like. I guess it would be described as a round thing with a tiny hole in the middle, lol. It's either squishy (feels like your earlobe) when ovulating or around ovulating, and it feels like the end of your nose when you're not around O time.


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> And maybe tmi! I tried to feel my cervix and I couldn't feel anything at all. I haven't read how to do it yet so maybe I should!

Lol I had to Google it. And I was like, ohhh it's soft, this is it!! But nope.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Yay!! I just checked the OPK and it's the darkest yet! These things keep playing with my emotions lol. I'm going to take another one before I go to bed. Just trying to hold my pee for a few hours. I'm going to take a pic and upload it in a second. Fingers crossed for us all!

Ikr?? Damn things, I'm losing faith in them. FX'd!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/IMG_4533.jpg

Okay so it doesn't look that dark in the picture, but in real life it's darker.

This might be a dumb question, but what does FX'd mean? lol


----------



## DaTucker

Noooo it actually looks like the darkest one so far! 

FX'd is fingers crossed. It took me forever to figure it out lol. One day I was like huh?? And the next it was like an Epiphany. I swear there was angelic music and everything!


----------



## DaTucker

The Voice is on!! Ashley are you watching?? Chelsea, do you watch?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Noooo it actually looks like the darkest one so far!
> 
> FX'd is fingers crossed. It took me forever to figure it out lol. One day I was like huh?? And the next it was like an Epiphany. I swear there was angelic music and everything!

:rofl: Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## chelsealynnb

No, I don't watch The Voice. I'm not even sure what it's about, lol. Wait, is that the show with Christina Aguleria and those other celebs as judges and they spin around in those chairs?


----------



## DaTucker

I also had to look up BFP :facepalm:


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> No, I don't watch The Voice. I'm not even sure what it's about, lol. Wait, is that the show with Christina Aguleria and those other celebs as judges and they spin around in those chairs?

Yes, it's amazing!! I looove music and this beats American idol by far! Minus the hilarious bad auditions.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> The Voice is on!! Ashley are you watching?? Chelsea, do you watch?

O yeah im watching!!!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> No, I don't watch The Voice. I'm not even sure what it's about, lol. Wait, is that the show with Christina Aguleria and those other celebs as judges and they spin around in those chairs?
> 
> Yes, it's amazing!! I looove music and this beats American idol by far! Minus the hilarious bad auditions.Click to expand...

I agree way better than American idol!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ashley - it's hard to describe what your cervix feels like. I guess it would be described as a round thing with a tiny hole in the middle, lol. It's either squishy (feels like your earlobe) when ovulating or around ovulating, and it feels like the end of your nose when you're not around O time.

So excited! Looks like you are getting close!!!!! Sorry chels but will you always feel something? I'm about to go way tmi.... But when finger goes in you feel like the ribbed part is it above that?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Ashley - it's hard to describe what your cervix feels like. I guess it would be described as a round thing with a tiny hole in the middle, lol. It's either squishy (feels like your earlobe) when ovulating or around ovulating, and it feels like the end of your nose when you're not around O time.
> 
> So excited! Looks like you are getting close!!!!! Sorry chels but will you always feel something? I'm about to go way tmi.... But when finger goes in you feel like the ribbed part is it above that?Click to expand...

Don't worry, it's not TMI lol. Yes it's above that. Sometimes it's way high up (when you're ovulating or about to) and when you're not about to ovulate its easier to find because it's down low.


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh I'm getting cramps. They better be ovulation cramps!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ohhh I'm getting cramps. They better be ovulation cramps!!!

Yay!! Hopefully!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay....pardon my French ladies but OH MY FUCKING GRACIOUS GOODNESS!! I just took another OPK and I _think_ it's POSITIVE!! Or at least soooo close!! I'm trying to upload the pic but it's being waaay slow! I'm freaking out!!


----------



## DaTucker

Lmaooo you're hilarious!! But omg yay!!!! You've been waiting like 10 days for this!! Go get him!! It's baby making time!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8441/img4537kr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The first one was today at 5:30pm, the second was at 9:30pm tonight. What do you think?? Positive?!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> https://img337.imageshack.us/img337/8441/img4537kr.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> The first one was today at 5:30pm, the second was at 9:30pm tonight. What do you think?? Positive?!

Yay! Looks like its time to get busy!!!! So excited for you! Love the words of excitement! Couldn't of said it better myself!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

YES a big fat positive!!


----------



## Ag3

I would do it tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> YES a big fat positive!!

I agree Amanda!!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Do you think that there's a high chance that the :spermy: was already waiting there from when we BD the night before (CD15 at night)? I got my peak on CD16 so hopefully my CF was good enough to keep them alive. I took another this morning when I got up and it's still +. Also, how often do you guys BD?


----------



## DaTucker

I would definitely say so! They are supposed to stay alive in your body up to 5 days. I would def say you're covered! 

I'm currently doing the SMEP cycle, which is BD every other day starting from CD 8, start testing on OPK everyday starting at CD 10 untilled you get that positive, then BD 3 days in a row. (I think it's 3). Since I haven't hit positive yet, we've been going every other day since CD 8.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Whew, okay good. I'm hoping since it shot up like that, the egg was released last night. What CD are you guys on now?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh I forgot to add, we can't BD tonight because I have to work third shift so I want everything to have already happened, lol


----------



## DaTucker

I'm CD15 today. Lol then let's hope it all happened yesterday! But it really does sound like everything went perfectly for y'all!
I can't figure out if I O'd or not...yesterday my temp shot up .4 degrees, which according to Google if it stays higher for 3 days, I've already ovulated. So I checked again this morning, only it was at a different time bc I had to iron DH work clothes. My temp was down to 97.3, the lowest it's ever been.
well I had a HORRIBLE night's sleep so I went back to bed for 3 hours then took my temp at my regular time and it was back up to 97.9. 
Do I am going crazy over here bc I may or may not be 2 dpo. Sorry for the rant!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> I'm CD15 today. Lol then let's hope it all happened yesterday! But it really does sound like everything went perfectly for y'all!
> I can't figure out if I O'd or not...yesterday my temp shot up .4 degrees, which according to Google if it stays higher for 3 days, I've already ovulated. So I checked again this morning, only it was at a different time bc I had to iron DH work clothes. My temp was down to 97.3, the lowest it's ever been.
> well I had a HORRIBLE night's sleep so I went back to bed for 3 hours then took my temp at my regular time and it was back up to 97.9.
> Do I am going crazy over here bc I may or may not be 2 dpo. Sorry for the rant!

Jeez, that would be frustrating. Have you had anymore cramping or anything? I had some cramping last night on my right side, so I think that's when I O'd. This morning I took another OPK and it was even darker - darker than the control line, even. I hope I don't miss that eggy :wacko:


----------



## DaTucker

More like pressure for me.
I'm sure you caught it!! It looks like we are both on that long ass TWW so time will tell! Omg I'm so excited!! I've been through this so many times before but having y'all to talk to makes it exciting all over again!


----------



## chelsealynnb

It's awesome that we are all on the 2WW together. How do I know how many DPO I am? Should I say I'm 1DPO today since I got the + OPK yesterday? Or do I wait until the OPKs are negative again? I read they can still say + after the egg has been released. 

DH is so frustrating because he doesn't want to "try", he just wants to NTNP. He says 'whenever it happens, it happens" URGH! I like to plan everything and know what's going on. How does your DH act about it?


----------



## DaTucker

Well my DH has had over 2 years to get used to it lol. At first he was just like your DH though. They don't understand it sometimes takes more than NTNP and an accident. 

I would say you are 1DPO! That first positive was it, so that's how I would count it.


----------



## Ag3

My husband wanted to do ntnp too. Every month I was an emotional wreck wondering if I was preggo or beating myself up thinking I'd missed the fertile day . It wasn't until I went to the dr to find out that I prob wasn't ovulating did opk's which were negative so basically had science class with hubby so he'd understand. Now I'm waiting on opk's to arrive in the mail bc I wanted to start opk cd 8 or at least before cd11! We will probably bd every other night. We been together for awhile now so the every night thing has been over with for awhile we are lucky to do it twice a week depending on work schedule and ds sleep schedule bc he sleeps with us!!! So we have to go all secretive, move to other rooms lol! I think the biggest thing for the guys or what my husband used to tell me is he would say I want to enjoy it I don't want to think we are in here breeding and that's it. I finally realized what he meant bc it's stressful on them too. So this month he's knows I'm on the clomid so I have a calander in my kitchen and every day circled that we need to have sex call it weird but that way he knows and can prepare himself instead of me going in saying hey come on we are going to miss my fertile time and I'm ovulating... They really don't want to hear that stuff they just want to f$&@ you lol! So the calander says it without me having to


----------



## DaTucker

Smart!! You're right about the stress on them, I make it to where my DH thinks he's instigating, but really I am. ;)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah we are lucky to do it twice a week with our work schedules. Sucks! I hope your OPKs arrive soon though. Another thing with their tests, theyre supposed to be super sensitive (20hcg or whatever). And that's a good idea with the calendar! 

Thanks, I will count myself as 1DPO today. So I will aim to test on Thurs the 20th, at 8 DPO.


----------



## DaTucker

I'm going to try to hold off for the 27th, which is when AF is supposed to arrive...but I just went out and bought a pack of pregnancy tests so I might not last! 3 for $12....I'm hitting up amazon tonight!


----------



## chelsealynnb

You should for sure get some on amazon. I think I ordered 75 last time in Feb? They lasted until the end of Aug. I think they were like...around $20?


----------



## DaTucker

Quick change of subject...is it sad my first friend I made here is a sweet old lady I met at the store? She's adorable, but still lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Did you just move to Texas? How long have you lived there?


----------



## DaTucker

I've been here about a month, him 2 months. But we live in the country so we have no neighbors and I don't have a job so no coworkers...I've applied for a part time job to get me out of the house and to pay off some bills faster, but surprisingly nobody wants me. :( I have 5 years retail experience and 3 years childcare, but so far I have found nothing :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Where did you move from? And how come you moved?


----------



## DaTucker

We lived in north west Louisiana. Daniel got promoted, and unfortunately relocated. Other than being lonely, it has definitely been worth the move!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Man! How can you take that heat?? I'm from Michigan and sometimes its even too hot for me here in the summer! Lol


----------



## DaTucker

I was born and raised in this humidity lol! When we first moved here it was hitting 115 daily. I bet I would be in heaven in Michigan!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha I love it here! It was 68 here during Jay's football practice. I love wearing hoodies and jeans! I have to work all night tonight so I'll be on here bored doing a lot of baby making research and making myself more paranoid with symptoms! lol


----------



## Ag3

Hey girls! Been busy cleaning the mother in law is coming into town Tom! I would def recommend that site u posted the other day to buy test I think I got 50 ov test and 20 preggo test for like 16.99 and like 3 dollars shipping you really can't beat that! And I'm way used to the heat to I live in ms and its always hot! I'm going to be lonely and o'ing while y'all are taking preggo test! I hope y'all get bfp. Chels- when do you see gyno? So had a bad mood swing today... Guess its from the clomid, girl at work was a bitch and I just lost it lol! Cried a few times today! Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Hey girls! Been busy cleaning the mother in law is coming into town Tom! I would def recommend that site u posted the other day to buy test I think I got 50 ov test and 20 preggo test for like 16.99 and like 3 dollars shipping you really can't beat that! And I'm way used to the heat to I live in ms and its always hot! I'm going to be lonely and o'ing while y'all are taking preggo test! I hope y'all get bfp. Chels- when do you see gyno? So had a bad mood swing today... Guess its from the clomid, girl at work was a bitch and I just lost it lol! Cried a few times today! Hope tomorrow is better!

Aww :hugs: I hope you feel better! Maybe that means the Clomid is working? I have an appointment on Tues the 25th to talk about it. I cried the other day because DH wouldn't BD (he said he was tired). But I'm hoping the :spermy: still caught the egg (we BD the night before I got my first + OPK. I hope you don't feel lonely! We will still be here! I hope we all get our BFP this cycle!!
:dust:


----------



## DaTucker

Phone died but I am back up and running!! 

Chelsea: I looove winter bc of the hoodies and scarves!! You're so lucky!
Ashley: Awww we will still be here during that long awaited O! And girl, you have all the right to go crazy on bitches :D . 

Chelsea I'll be on all night to talk I'm sure, I've had horrible insomnia lately.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay! Maybe I won't be so bored now lol. I literally just sit at work and watch tv all night. 

I'm so glad I used these OPKs because now I know that I ovulate around CD16-17. I thought before it was CD13-14! Now I know that what I thought might be implantation cramping was actually ovulation cramps. Good to know! 

Last cycle though we BD on CD18 and got a BFN so hopefully my egg was released right when I got that initial +OPK on CD16 in the evening! Gosh, I am obsessed with this!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Yay! Maybe I won't be so bored now lol. I literally just sit at work and watch tv all night.
> 
> I'm so glad I used these OPKs because now I know that I ovulate around CD16-17. I thought before it was CD13-14! Now I know that what I thought might be implantation cramping was actually ovulation cramps. Good to know!
> 
> Last cycle though we BD on CD18 and got a BFN so hopefully my egg was released right when I got that initial +OPK on CD16 in the evening! Gosh, I am obsessed with this!

What cycle day did you bd Chelsea? Thanks Amanda they were for sure bitches. Feeling much better now:happydance: I haven't been sleeping very well lately either!


----------



## Ag3

Chelsea will you work tomorrow morning after you get off night shift or is your other job mon thru thurs?


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Yay! Maybe I won't be so bored now lol. I literally just sit at work and watch tv all night.
> 
> I'm so glad I used these OPKs because now I know that I ovulate around CD16-17. I thought before it was CD13-14! Now I know that what I thought might be implantation cramping was actually ovulation cramps. Good to know!
> 
> Last cycle though we BD on CD18 and got a BFN so hopefully my egg was released right when I got that initial +OPK on CD16 in the evening! Gosh, I am obsessed with this!

What an awesome job!! Lol

Sure wish I counsel have figured out my ovulation date...tomorrow will let me know if I ovulated yet it not! 

Obsessions are perfectly normal! :D and entertaining


----------



## DaTucker

Screw TTC buddies, hows about Insomnia Buddies?


----------



## chelsealynnb

We BD on CD15 at around 11pm and I got my first + OPK on CD16 at 9:30PM. The OPKs on CD17 (today) were so positive that the test line was darker than the control line. Last night and this morning I had a lot of cramping on my right side. I read online and a lot of reliable sources say that the bed chances you have of conceiving are when you BD the day before your + OPK because then the :spermy: are already there and waiting for that eggy to drop! So hopefully!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Chelsea will you work tomorrow morning after you get off night shift or is your other job mon thru thurs?

Heck no, I work my morning job on Mon and Wednesday. Sometimes I stay over for a 16 hour shift at my night job, but since I did a double on my weekend working thirds I haven't because it took me literally like a week to recover from it. I get sooo irritable and I feel bad for my family for having to deal with me when I'm like that. It's not worth it!


----------



## DaTucker

Hopefully you're making a sweet baby girl right now! Or boy, but your signature says girl so that's what I'm rooting for.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Hopefully you're making a sweet baby girl right now! Or boy, but your signature says girl so that's what I'm rooting for.

Omg I hope so! And according to the Shettles Method, the statistics say it would be a girl! 

Did you order those OPKs from Amazon yet? Ashley I can't wait until yours come!


----------



## Ag3

Ha ha I agree Amanda! Chelsea I have always heard that too So I'm pretty sure you are covered. Does it mean the egg has already dropped if control line is darker than test line


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully you're making a sweet baby girl right now! Or boy, but your signature says girl so that's what I'm rooting for.
> 
> Omg I hope so! And according to the Shettles Method, the statistics say it would be a girl!
> 
> Did you order those OPKs from Amazon yet? Ashley I can't wait until yours come!Click to expand...

I know we are going out of town Tom for a wedding and won't be back until Sunday! So I was hoping to get them Tom but est delivery is sat! It's killing me. I'm on cd 8 and it's dragging by! I'm ready to o! Hopefully lol!


----------



## DaTucker

I haven't bought mine yet, I'm holding out until I see if I get a BFP! I'm scared I'll jinx myself if I buy it early...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Ha ha I agree Amanda! Chelsea I have always heard that too So I'm pretty sure you are covered. Does it mean the egg has already dropped if control line is darker than test line

I'm not sure :shrug: I'm going to look that up now and see if I can find any info about it.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> I haven't bought mine yet, I'm holding out until I see if I get a BFP! I'm scared I'll jinx myself if I buy it early...

They also have packs of pregnancy tests for super cheap. That's why I always start testing so early, lol. I think I said that earlier in the thread though :wacko:


----------



## DaTucker

Good ole Google!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay from what I just read, the egg is normally released 12-36 hours AFTER the first +OPK. Uuuurggggggg I sure hope I caught that eggy!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh and I was going to ask, do you guys have Facebook?


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I haven't bought mine yet, I'm holding out until I see if I get a BFP! I'm scared I'll jinx myself if I buy it early...
> 
> They also have packs of pregnancy tests for super cheap. That's why I always start testing so early, lol. I think I said that earlier in the thread though :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh yeah! OK Amazon here I come! 

As for that little eggie, I'm sure there was an army waiting for it!


----------



## DaTucker

Yes, I have one! You can look me up if you would like! I'll send my email in a personal message to you two if y'all would want. :)


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Oh and I was going to ask, do you guys have Facebook?

I do not have Facebook :nope: caused some problems for me and dh a few years back! I have instagram and twitter and Pinterest! That's really the only reason I got twitter was to sign up for Pinterest!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Yes, I have one! You can look me up if you would like! I'll send my email in a personal message to you two if y'all would want. :)

Yes! I want to add you


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I was going to ask, do you guys have Facebook?
> 
> I do not have Facebook :nope: caused some problems for me and dh a few years back! I have instagram and twitter and Pinterest! That's really the only reason I got twitter was to sign up for Pinterest!Click to expand...

I have instagram and Pinterest as well! Idk how to add friends on those...


----------



## chelsealynnb

I have Instagram and Pinterest too. On Instagram, you just go to that star on the bottom and then you can search users. My name on there is Chelsealynnb


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I was going to ask, do you guys have Facebook?
> 
> I do not have Facebook :nope: caused some problems for me and dh a few years back! I have instagram and twitter and Pinterest! That's really the only reason I got twitter was to sign up for Pinterest!Click to expand...
> 
> I have instagram and Pinterest as well! Idk how to add friends on those...Click to expand...

Il look for you on Pinterest I dunno about instagram


----------



## chelsealynnb

On Pinterest I think you just search my name, Chelsea Barnett but I'm not sure


----------



## DaTucker

OK instagram I'm amanda_tucker1427. I need to check Pinterest right quick!


----------



## DaTucker

amanda_tucker3 for Pinterest!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay I followe you on everything! Lol

Gaaaah I'm trying to hold off on the Nutella I brought to eat until I'm actually hungry and not just bored! Lol


----------



## DaTucker

Mmm I've always wanted to try nutella...esp the chocolate kind...is it everything I imagine it to be??
And I got you on all 3! :D

Ashley were you able to find them??


----------



## chelsealynnb

Nutella IS everything you'd imagine it to be and more!! It's AMAZING! Try some! It only comes in hazelnut with cocoa flavor but it doesn't taste like hazelnut at all (I hate hazelnut flavor)


----------



## DaTucker

Oh oops I thought there was a regular chocolate kind lol. Good thing Walmart is literally a 2 minute drive from home! Bc I reaaally want some now...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Go get some and put it on toast! I'm going to make some now


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Mmm I've always wanted to try nutella...esp the chocolate kind...is it everything I imagine it to be??
> And I got you on all 3! :D
> 
> Ashley were you able to find them??

I'm slow ha ha! Have both of you on instagram now doing Pinterest. Instagram is ashleyg2415 let me look at Pinterest to see


----------



## Ag3

I'm AshleyGarrett on Pinterest


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ok Ashley I have you on both now! :)


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ok Ashley I have you on both now! :)

I don't have much on instagram it's new for me... U think we should delete this thread so people from web can't access our stuff?


----------



## DaTucker

Aw you're not showing up on my Pinterest, Ashley!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Aw you're not showing up on my Pinterest, Ashley!

I will search you too!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ashley I have you on both now! :)
> 
> I don't have much on instagram it's new for me... U think we should delete this thread so people from web can't access our stuff?Click to expand...

That's why I personal messaged my email! For those things though I think you can set it for them to ask permission before following you. At least you can on instagram.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ashley I have you on both now! :)
> 
> I don't have much on instagram it's new for me... U think we should delete this thread so people from web can't access our stuff?Click to expand...

We can if you want, but I'm not really worried about it. Anyone can follow me on Pinterest if they want & probably nobody is going to try and add us on other stuff


----------



## Ag3

I'm pretty sure I got y'all now on instagram and pinterest


----------



## DaTucker

Yes ma'am you do! Yay! Yeah my stuff on both is pretty boring...


----------



## Ag3

Yeah your prob right I just kept thinking when I searched topics on the web this is how I found this site.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha all my stuff is boring too. 

Have you guys thought about any baby names yet?


----------



## DaTucker

Oh yes!! Emma Danielle for first girl! And for some reason, the ONLY name Daniel had EVER been interested in, girl or boy, is Alaska....soooo if we are lucky enough to have 2 girls, Alaska will be incorporated into the 2nds name. 
As for boys, I love Micah and Noah! And Elijah...I seem to go for biblical names lol. And seeing as both our families are predominantly male, I will need a lot more names than those!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Those are cute names! For a girl I was thinking about Brynn, Aubrey, Bristol or Hadley. For some reason I love Hadley, but every time I say the name nobody else likes it. For a boy, either Bryce or Brody. 

Girl my DH has 11 sisters! And he is the only boy! And so far I have 3 nephews from them and 1 niece, and we have 2 boys.


----------



## Ag3

Harper for girl and I'm thinking Beckett for boy don't know just thinking about it the name that goes with them will be family names in which I haven't decided


----------



## DaTucker

Hadley is cute though! I really like Brynn, that is so pretty!
I'm partial to Brody bc it's my fur baby's name lol.
ohh I forgot Gabriel!! 
You have no idea how much hope you just gave me....Daniel is one of 7, only one female out of them. My mother, the only female of 9. My dad from 3, only one female. I've always despaired I won't have a girl!!


----------



## Ag3

Love hadleigh... That's very popular here at least I know a few people who have named there children that! I love that name! And your too Amanda:)


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Hadley is cute though! I really like Brynn, that is so pretty!
> I'm partial to Brody bc it's my fur baby's name lol.
> ohh I forgot Gabriel!!
> You have no idea how much hope you just gave me....Daniel is one of 7, only one female out of them. My mother, the only female of 9. My dad from 3, only one female. I've always despaired I won't have a girl!!

I was the first girl on my dads side for like 3 generations.. Trust me it can happen ha ha


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Harper for girl and I'm thinking Beckett for boy don't know just thinking about it the name that goes with them will be family names in which I haven't decided

Ohhh Beckett is great! And Harper is pretty! Y'all have come up with such unique names!! I have always been a fan of the old-style names for some reason. Alaska is pushing it for me, but Daniel LOVES it after seeing a girl on TV with that name...


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hadley is cute though! I really like Brynn, that is so pretty!
> I'm partial to Brody bc it's my fur baby's name lol.
> ohh I forgot Gabriel!!
> You have no idea how much hope you just gave me....Daniel is one of 7, only one female out of them. My mother, the only female of 9. My dad from 3, only one female. I've always despaired I won't have a girl!!
> 
> I was the first girl on my dads side for like 3 generations.. Trust me it can happen ha haClick to expand...

Omg I bet you were quite well loved lol!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Harper for girl and I'm thinking Beckett for boy don't know just thinking about it the name that goes with them will be family names in which I haven't decided
> 
> Ohhh Beckett is great! And Harper is pretty! Y'all have come up with such unique names!! I have always been a fan of the old-style names for some reason. Alaska is pushing it for me, but Daniel LOVES it after seeing a girl on TV with that name...Click to expand...

My hubby likes plain names I just like different! I have a very very common name and had like 3 Ashley's in class with me, friends, coworkers and I hate it bc you never know who people are talking to


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hadley is cute though! I really like Brynn, that is so pretty!
> I'm partial to Brody bc it's my fur baby's name lol.
> ohh I forgot Gabriel!!
> You have no idea how much hope you just gave me....Daniel is one of 7, only one female out of them. My mother, the only female of 9. My dad from 3, only one female. I've always despaired I won't have a girl!!
> 
> I was the first girl on my dads side for like 3 generations.. Trust me it can happen ha haClick to expand...
> 
> Omg I bet you were quite well loved lol!Click to expand...

O yeah very spoiled especially from my grandmother she's still spoiling me lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Harper for girl and I'm thinking Beckett for boy don't know just thinking about it the name that goes with them will be family names in which I haven't decided

Those are cute names! I have Harper on my maybe list!

Something I want to do for the gender reveal is this (and I haven't told very many people because I don't want anyone I know here to get a BFP before me and steal my idea, but you're more than welcome to haha) I want to go into my ultrasound and instead of the tech telling me if it's a girl or a boy, write it down on a paper instead and seal it in an envelope. Then, I want to decorate a cardboard box and take it with the envelope to a party store and have the worker there look at the paper without telling me, and without me looking, fill the box with either blue helium balloons for a boy or pink for a girl, then take the box to a place with pretty scenery and hire a photographer to take pics of us opening the box (I would let my kids open it). Can you to I've put a little thought into this?!


----------



## DaTucker

I was lucky enough to be a generation behind on my name! The only other Amandas I know are 30-40-ish. IF (big if) I end up with 3 girls, she will be named Victoria. Only bc Victoria Alaska is a mouthful...


----------



## DaTucker

That's the cutesy idea, Chelsea !!! I've never heard if that! My brother had a gender reveal with the cake, it was exciting. But the BALLOONS! You're going to have so much fun!!


----------



## DaTucker

Lol I put the wrong name in there lol sorry! I changed it though, my bad! ::facepalm::


----------



## chelsealynnb

How many kids do you guys want in total?


----------



## DaTucker

I want 3...DH wants more..I told him unless I end up with multiples several times, good luck with that! Wbu?


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> How many kids do you guys want in total?

Yeah I've thought about the cardboard box too and announcements of pregnancy! Saw it on Pinterest ha ha! Great idea! I would like 3 hubby only wants two so I guess we will see


----------



## chelsealynnb

I would like 4, DH wants 3 but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it lol. I saw it on Pinterest too!


----------



## DaTucker

Well aren't y'all lucky lol. DH is determined for at least 5. At LEAST. He is delusional lol.


----------



## Ag3

We are all still young! We can talk them into it ha ha


----------



## DaTucker

Bahaha you and I can withhold and Chelsea can attack in his sleep!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I wouldn't mind having 5. I really want a big family because mine is so small!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Bahaha you and I can withhold and Chelsea can attack in his sleep!

I like your thinking! Lol!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> I wouldn't mind having 5. I really want a big family because mine is so small!

Mine is obnoxiously large. I already have 9 nieces and nephews with another on the way. And I'm still meeting members of Daniel's family...I've been with him almost 6 years for crying out loud! Even he will get an occasional fb friend request and he's like, "oh hey, another cousin!! I think..."


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha that's crazy! Jason's family is pretty big, but mine is only my brother and sister. We have our mom, but she lives in Australia. We don't have any cousins that we talk to (I have 2 that live in st Louis, but I haven't seen them in years) so I don't want that for mine! Sounds like your kids will have plenty of family members though!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Haha that's crazy! Jason's family is pretty big, but mine is only my brother and sister. We have our mom, but she lives in Australia. We don't have any cousins that we talk to (I have 2 that live in st Louis, but I haven't seen them in years) so I don't want that for mine! Sounds like your kids will have plenty of family members though!

Yes, yes they will lol.

That's how we are with a few of my cousins. My family is crazy complicated. There's my brother and sister. Parents divorced, mom remarried had another daughter and son. Divorced again, remarried and obtained a step daughter. (Brings us to 6) my dad remarried and and brought us two step brothers. (Brings us to 8).
I foresee many broke Christmases ahead...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wow! I just have to deal with all of Jason's bitchy sisters, lol. I'm sure they will have a lot of kids too though


----------



## DaTucker

Ohh trust me I understand that!! Daniel only has one sister, but if ever there was a woman which hated the world, it's her. I think the first time she met me she called me a whore .... :(but didn't even know me...Daniel said she does that to all her brothers' sig others. 
I guess she deserves to be angry bc she's 38 with not even a boyfriend. She's seem all her little brothers find love and get married before her.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ohh trust me I understand that!! Daniel only has one sister, but if ever there was a woman which hated the world, it's her. I think the first time she met me she called me a whore .... :(but didn't even know me...Daniel said she does that to all her brothers' sig others.
> I guess she deserves to be angry bc she's 38 with not even a boyfriend. She's seem all her little brothers find love and get married before her.

My SILs get really jealous of each other and me. They are always trying to compete with everyone and it's so annoying! Also they fight over their mom's attention. If she doesn't see each of her grand kids at least every other day, they call her and cuss her out telling her that she favors her other grand kids more than theirs, or that she isn't allowed to see them anymore. Blah blah blah can you say PSYCHO!?


----------



## DaTucker

Good lord! That makes you know how NOT to behave, that's for sure....om so glad I'm close to my sister, there will never be competition between us like that. I know she will love my kids like I love her daughter!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DH and I mostly just stay away from them unless we are having a family event or something. They're nuts!! You're lucky you're so close with your sister! I'm close with mine too but she doesn't have any kids, and we're really different.


----------



## DaTucker

Lol ohhh me and my sister are crazy different!! But we are so close in age, we were best friends growing up. Even said the sane things at the same time on a daily basis. People thought we were twins until my sister opened her big mouth and said some crazy ass thing that made her stand out lol. 

We're the opposite in that she has a kid and I don't. One the many "accidental" births in our family recently, but Caydence is the most amazing neice!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ahh my shift is half over! Can't wait to go home and pass out! It's my weekend off so after tonight I don't have to work again until Monday morning.


----------



## DaTucker

Nice!! So 3 days off? It is Friday, right? I have no concept of the days anymore lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes, it's Friday now. I'll probably sleep until about noon or 1 so I can sleep at night though. So what do you do for fun?


----------



## DaTucker

Well I USED to run and exercise a LOT. Weekend fun, bars and the occasional club. Not much these past few months though, even dancing gets tiresome after a while. Oh and softball! I was on a Co ed softball team before moving. Wbu?


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm usually really busy but when I have time to myself, I like to run or work in my flower garden. I played softball in school for 9 years! 

Grr I'm trying so hard to stay awake. I can't wait to go home!


----------



## DaTucker

Lol you're almost there!!
You're so lucky to have a flower garden. I tried in Louisiana but apparently I'm not much of a gardener...
Don't you just love softball?? I didn't play in high school but when I had to stop running I jumped on the chance to play! Our team wasn't very good, but I loved it!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes I love softball! I was first base and pitcher. I couldn't play in high school because I was pregnant, lol. Then after that I was too busy with Jay


----------



## DaTucker

Well maybe one day when your kids are older you could join a summer league. It certainly would be worth it!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah that might be fun! 

Do you usually stay up this late? Not sure what time it is there...4AM over here


----------



## DaTucker

It's 3 a.m. here. 
These past few weeks I have been. If I'm not constantly waking up, I don't go to sleep at all. Insomnia runs in my family, guess it's finally getting to me. :( following the routine I'll probably fall asleep within the next hour, wake up at 6 to iron Daniel's work clothes ( he can't iron for anything!!) Then fall back asleep until 10:20 which is when I have to take my temp. It's a never ending cycle!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sheesh! We're alike in that we usually get up really early to do stuff then go back to sleep. The other day I got up at 6AM and cleaned my whole house until 11:30 then went back to sleep, lol


----------



## DaTucker

I think I enjoy naps better than sleeping at night :D I don't think I could clean the whole house that early though!! The most I do is iron and, if Daniel is lucky, cook breakfast.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Me too! There is NOTHING better than watching lifetime movies in bed on a rainy day and napping!!


----------



## DaTucker

;( aww man that makes me miss satellite. Hell I'll settle for cable!! Atm all we have are basic channels. Soooo I guess I should say...nothing like talk shows, laying in a bed and napping! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Heck yeah Maury all the way! Lol


----------



## DaTucker

Nooo Steve Wilkos! I sure love that bald head of his lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha I like the suspense of "are you the daddy?" on Maury. I love to guess


----------



## DaTucker

Oh geez those people get so riled!! Sometimes I think they stage the cat fights!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I can't wait to take another OPK when I get home. I hope it's negative cause that means I O'd either yesterday or the day before for sure!


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh you'll have to let us know!! I should be up again by the time you do it.
And I get to temp in about 6 hours! Hopefully I will also know if I ovulated or not.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay! I hope you did!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay ladies, here are ALL of my tests so far from this month CD9-CD18 (this morning). I know that I surged on CD16 (third test) and all day CD17 was positive, so I either O'd on CD16 at night or sometime during the day on CD17. CD18 is a lot lighter, so I think that means that I already O'd because my levels are dropping now. What do you think? Could I have caught this egg from BD'ing on CD15? 

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Okay ladies, here are ALL of my tests so far from this month CD9-CD18 (this morning). I know that I surged on CD16 (third test) and all day CD17 was positive, so I either O'd on CD16 at night or sometime during the day on CD17. CD18 is a lot lighter, so I think that means that I already O'd because my levels are dropping now. What do you think? Could I have caught this egg from BD'ing on CD15?
> 
> https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg

Yes I think its possible. I've read sperm can live for 3-5 days in the right environment. I would think that you o'd on Cd 17. Those things confuse me though. When I researched I thought you get a positive when lh surges then you ovulate 12-24 hrs later?


----------



## DaTucker

It is confusing, Ashley! They actually say it's perfect if you BD the day before the surge, but they also recommend BD the day of and 2 days after just in case.
So if you O'd the CD16, it's perfect!! If not, the sperm were most likely still in your body, so no worries!

And based off my temp I'm going to go ahead and say I O'd on CD13, which was Tuesday! So I GUESS I'm 3dpo atm.. I don't have any cm either, another safe sign. I BD'd the day before and the day after, but not of. That's the day DH "fell asleep." :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

If you BD the day before you O'd, we're in the same boat! Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## DaTucker

Wait so are we on the same dpo, Chelsea? How cool if we are!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I just took another OPK and I think it's still + I think, but hard to tell if it's still dark enough to be +. Yesterday's were def the darkest. I googled it and 'they' say you can sti get a + OPK after you ovulate so I really think I O'd yesterday because the lines were ridiculously dark yesterday. So we'll see! Maybe DH and I will BD tonight but yippee, the salmon are running so he'll be fishing until way late tonight :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Today I'm going to consider myself 2DPO, what day are you on again?


----------



## DaTucker

I THINK 3dpo, but I'm kind of hesitant about that...
well hopefully he brings home some yummy salmon!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yuck! I hate seafood, lol. Should we test on the same day? I'm an early POAS-er though, lol. I'll probably take my first test at 9DPO


----------



## DaTucker

Lol I hate it too, but blackened salmon and snow crab I love! Try growing up where everybody loves crawfish...have you ever smelled that crap??
If you text at 9dpothe that puts me at what? 10? 11? I was planning on 10 for me so that's perfect!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay :happydance: So should we plan to test on Friday the 21st with FMU?


----------



## DaTucker

Yes!! Omg I'm so excited!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Awesome! I work Thursday night so I'll just not drink too much at work, that way I'll hold it in for as long as I can lol. Can't wait, I so hope we all get our BFP this cycle!


----------



## DaTucker

Me too...this month marks some major steps for me and hubby if it doesnt happen. He will get checked for infertility and if he is all good then I go on fertility treatments. Hopefully it won't come to that!


----------



## chelsealynnb

What kind of fertility treatments are you going to look at?


----------



## DaTucker

I will be up for anything! Hopefully it will just be medications. Idk any of them besides clomid, and that's just to help ovulate. I'm kind of too nervous to really look into it.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I hope you don't have to get it, but if you do, I hope that it works for you! And I hope everything goes well with your DH's testing too


----------



## DaTucker

My husband would be devastated! There are times I think he wants a baby even more than I do.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Man, I'm so bored. Any plans for tonight?


----------



## DaTucker

No. :( I wish but Daniel has to work at 7 in the morning. We live fairly close to the Honky Tonk (I swear that's it's name!) And that music is BLARING!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay I listen to country music but I've never been sure what a honkey tonk is - is it like a club for cowboys?? Lol


----------



## DaTucker

That's exactly what it is lol. It's very generic and something you hear about on movies and in music all the time, but I had never come across one before. A Honky Tonk in Texas, how original lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha, that's funny. I just got both kids to sleep. Now I can relax!


----------



## DaTucker

What will you do with all this free time?? Lol


----------



## Crystie

You gotta friend! I soon will be starting Clomid myself. I have no child of my own and want one realllly bad. I am also new at this forum stuff.....lol some of the abbreviations, I am like HUUUUUUH? My husband and I have been trying for a year! No such luck! You can read my other post if you want better details. Talk to you soon!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Crystie said:


> You gotta friend! I soon will be starting Clomid myself. I have no child of my own and want one realllly bad. I am also new at this forum stuff.....lol some of the abbreviations, I am like HUUUUUUH? My husband and I have been trying for a year! No such luck! You can read my other post if you want better details. Talk to you soon!

Nice to meet you! Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> What will you do with all this free time?? Lol

Haha, I will do absolutely NOTHING! That's what I'll do! Just waiting for DH to come inside, he's in the garage doing man things with his friend :shrug:


----------



## DaTucker

Crystie said:


> You gotta friend! I soon will be starting Clomid myself. I have no child of my own and want one realllly bad. I am also new at this forum stuff.....lol some of the abbreviations, I am like HUUUUUUH? My husband and I have been trying for a year! No such luck! You can read my other post if you want better details. Talk to you soon!

Hi! Nice to meet you! We talk a lot here, so feel free to join in!!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> What will you do with all this free time?? Lol
> 
> Haha, I will do absolutely NOTHING! That's what I'll do! Just waiting for DH to come inside, he's in the garage doing man things with his friend :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeaahhhh man stuff *wink wink* men are always into something...smh


----------



## chelsealynnb

Urgh, I really want to BD *just in case* but he's taking forever! I keep calling him on his cell, "yeah i'll be in in just a minute" an hour later....! Grrr


----------



## DaTucker

Me too...only DH is tired from work. :( you could bet if HE got told no, he'd be upset and keep trying.


----------



## Ag3

Hey girls! Sorry I've been busy we are out of town for a wedding and on the way here somehow I unsubscribed to the thread so it took me a minute to find y'all!!! Just took last cycle of clomid!!! Got my opk's in and tested this afternoon so il go from cd 9 to whenever I start I'm so excited!!! I hope we all get bfp!!!!!


----------



## Ag3

Crystie said:


> You gotta friend! I soon will be starting Clomid myself. I have no child of my own and want one realllly bad. I am also new at this forum stuff.....lol some of the abbreviations, I am like HUUUUUUH? My husband and I have been trying for a year! No such luck! You can read my other post if you want better details. Talk to you soon!

Welcome! If you have any questions feel free to join in!!!! I just took last dose of clomid now my fingers are crossed that I ovulate!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Hey girls! Sorry I've been busy we are out of town for a wedding and on the way here somehow I unsubscribed to the thread so it took me a minute to find y'all!!! Just took last cycle of clomid!!! Got my opk's in and tested this afternoon so il go from cd 9 to whenever I start I'm so excited!!! I hope we all get bfp!!!!!

Well I'm glad you didn't lose us!! Lol. 

So no more mood swings?? Yay for that lol. I hope you get a +OPK soon!!


----------



## Ag3

No more mood swings but I think I have been different while taking it. Almost relaxed!!! Not stressed or tense. Weird!!! I know I'm going to have to learn to do the pic thing on here!!!


----------



## Crystie

Aww Thanks! Me too!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Hey girls! Sorry I've been busy we are out of town for a wedding and on the way here somehow I unsubscribed to the thread so it took me a minute to find y'all!!! Just took last cycle of clomid!!! Got my opk's in and tested this afternoon so il go from cd 9 to whenever I start I'm so excited!!! I hope we all get bfp!!!!!

Yay! So glad they came in on time! CD9 is perfect timing, too. Glad you found us again!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> No more mood swings but I think I have been different while taking it. Almost relaxed!!! Not stressed or tense. Weird!!! I know I'm going to have to learn to do the pic thing on here!!!

I use www.photobucket.com just upload the pic and it will give you a link, copy and paste the link on here and your pic will be in the thread! Glad you're not stressed anymore!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So last night DH and I BD again, just in case I O late. This 2WW is killing me! Gets me every time


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, that's really good you're so relaxed! Apparently being relaxed greatly increases your chances of conceiving!

Chelsea, lucky thing you!! My DH was too tired so any last minute BD didn't happen. :-( I at least we have a plan for 6 days from now. :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

I took an OPK this morning at 11:15 and it was negative. I read that it's possible to ovulate up to 24 hours after your last +OPK, but my cervix is starting to harden back up so I'm betting I O'd on CD17. 

Amanda, What time are you getting up to test do you think? I get home at 7:30AM my time so I will probably test then. 

Ashley, do you POAS early? Or wait until AF is due?


----------



## DaTucker

If I wake up to iron at 6the like usual, I'll do it then. So we will probably be testing around the same time. If not, around 10:30 bc that's my second wake up. My poor body hates me for not letting it sleep normal!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I know what you mean about the weird sleep for sure! I'm babysitting my nephew and niece his morning. He is 18 months and she is 4 weeks. I'm so glad my kids ages are spaced out!! DS hs his first football game today! Hopefully me keeping myself busy will take my mind off the 2WW a little, lol. I hope this goes by fast for all of us


----------



## DaTucker

Aww 4 weeks? How sweet!

Man I miss football games, I hope y'all have fun. I have absolutely nothing to keep my mind off the TWW...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Have you seen "What to Expect when you're Expectng" yet? We rented it tonight


----------



## DaTucker

Is that the one with the 2 friends who decide to have a baby together? If not, nope!


----------



## chelsealynnb

No I has Jennifer Lopez, Cameron Diaz & some other people in it. It's really funny!

Any updates so far? I know it's too early for possible symptoms, but I had some more cramping today. Not sure what that means but hopefully something is happening in there!


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh it could be implantation cramping!!! FX'd!!!

Nothing for me, still the same! This day has draaaagged thank God Daniel is off work the next 3 days!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I googled it (thank god for google, right?!) It said implantation cramping happens 7-10 days after conception, so I don't think it's that. But I also read that you can cramp right after O, so maybe that's it. 

We finished the movie - I cried in like 4 different parts!


----------



## jazzylady

Hello,I need a buddy too.I am new here,I found this forum when I was trying to find on Google information on how to conceive faster lol
I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and now all I want is to get pregnant again.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Hello,I need a buddy too.I am new here,I found this forum when I was trying to find on Google information on how to conceive faster lol
> I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and now all I want is to get pregnant again.
> Good luck to everyone!

Hi! :flower: What CD are you on? Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Hello,I need a buddy too.I am new here,I found this forum when I was trying to find on Google information on how to conceive faster lol
> I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and now all I want is to get pregnant again.
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Hi! :flower: What CD are you on? Sorry for your loss :hugs:Click to expand...

CD?I don't know what that mean,sorry


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh sorry, we use abbreviations a lot on here. CD means cycle day. I'm on CD19 right now, 3DPO (days past ovulation)


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> Oh sorry, we use abbreviations a lot on here. CD means cycle day. I'm on CD19 right now, 3DPO (days past ovulation)

Oh I see,well that's the thing...after my miscarriage I don't know now when I will ovulate,if I will ovulate and all that.my hcg was Monday back to 1 which is good so I am checking my cervical fluid and make ovulation tests but until now nothing...I hope tomorrow or next week.
It is so frustrating,my poor hubby,I heard that if we have sex like 3 times a week should be OK in order to conceive that is making me hopes.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah, that sounds accurate because :spermy: is supposed to live in the uterus for 2-5 days. If I can ask, how far along were you?


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> Yeah, that sounds accurate because :spermy: is supposed to live in the uterus for 2-5 days. If I can ask, how far along were you?

Still early 5 or 6 weeks it happen 3 weeks ago.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Are you waiting until you get your next period to try again? Or trying right away?


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> Are you waiting until you get your next period to try again? Or trying right away?

I am trying right away,I mean it will happened if the hormones and the uterus lining are OK.I bought some fertility tea,taking my prenatal vitamins, I hope will happen soon.it took us first time 8 months to get pregnant.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well Fx'd (fingers crossed) for you!! 

:dust:


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> Well Fx'd (fingers crossed) for you!!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you,good luck to you too,hopefully it will happen soon for both of us


----------



## chelsealynnb

I had a miscarriage in Jan and I was about as far along as you. Sucks!! We've been trying since then.


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> Hello,I need a buddy too.I am new here,I found this forum when I was trying to find on Google information on how to conceive faster lol
> I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and now all I want is to get pregnant again.
> Good luck to everyone!

Glad you could join us! :D we're waiting to see if this is the lucky thread ;) baby dust to you!!

Chelsea, I cramp a lot during and after O, Idk why I didn't think of that...
I might have to force DH to watch that movie, we're always looking for new ones! Thank God for Redbox!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Amanda, I think you would really like it! It was very cute/funny/emotional

And yes, I think this is the lucky thread! I can feel it! Haha


----------



## DaTucker

Have any of you had Greek yogurt?? I just had it for the first time and it's good in a very gross way.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Have any of you had Greek yogurt?? I just had it for the first time and it's good in a very gross way.

Yes! Sometimes when we grill, I cut a fresh peach in half and grill it, then top it with honey greek yogurt and cinnamon. So good!


----------



## DaTucker

I'm going to have to get used to it, it's so thick! But so good! I can eat it easy if I just lick it off the spoon instead eating a while spoonful


----------



## chelsealynnb

yeah it is pretty thick. wish I had some right now!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Have you watched The Great Sperm Race on YouTube? I'm trying to load it now (slow connection) but I heard it's really good. There are like 4 parts to it, I think.


----------



## DaTucker

No, let me go check it out!! I'm soooo bored.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good morning, everyone! :flower: 5 days until testing for Amanda & me...but who's counting? Lol. 4DPO...ahhhh! Going to try and keep myself busy today cleaning. I had more cramping last night so I think that's a good sign? Makes me feel like something is going on in there. Hopefully! Fx'd for all of us!

Amanda, did you watch that YouTube video? My connection is too slow so I'll have to wait until I'm in a better wifi area.


----------



## DaTucker

Ahhhjj stupid fertility friend is saying I ovulated on Thursday, which would be disastrous!! We only BD'd the day before....Idk how reliable ff is atm though bc I haven't temped long and the day it says I O'd on it also says it thinks the temp is wrong. So Idk. :-(
No I didn't watch it Chelsea! Daniel finally came home right as I was searching it!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ahhhjj stupid fertility friend is saying I ovulated on Thursday, which would be disastrous!! We only BD'd the day before....Idk how reliable ff is atm though bc I haven't temped long and the day it says I O'd on it also says it thinks the temp is wrong. So Idk. :-(
> No I didn't watch it Chelsea! Daniel finally came home right as I was searching it!

Fertility friend was exactly spot on for my ovulation. It says that I should have had a peak OPK on CD17 and that's exactly what it was. I hope you didn't miss your window!


----------



## chelsealynnb

But wait, if you BD the day before ovulation then you should be fine, right? I read that's the best day to BD if TTC (day before O)


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah, but still kind of dissapointed I couldn't get more in...this only puts me 3 dpo...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well try not to be too discouraged. What brand do you use to test with, FRER?


----------



## chelsealynnb

My lord, it's sooo hard to get my oldest to play outside! When I was little, I played outside until dark! All he wants to do is play the wii, watch tv, play on my phone, his DS or the computer. He keeps coming in every 3 minutes, "I'm bored, I'm hot" I'm like GET OUTSIDE AND PLAY!!


----------



## DaTucker

Yep, FRER.
girl I grew up outside. Hopefully my kids will really be into sports and horses, which how my family is growing up.
My step mom would LOCK us outside and make us drink out of the water hose lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Yep, FRER.
> girl I grew up outside. Hopefully my kids will really be into sports and horses, which how my family is growing up.
> My step mom would LOCK us outside and make us drink out of the water hose lol

Heck yeah, me too! Even before my brother and sister were old enough to play outside with me (they are 4 years younger than me) I remember playing outside ALLL day by myself with the dog! What is wrong with kids these days! :shrug: From now on, i'm only going to let him buy outside toys in the summer. He has a lot of electronic stuff and that's all he wants to do! 

I'm going to start out using my internet cheapies, then WHEN (if) I get a :bfp: , I'll back it up with a FRER just to ease my mind.


----------



## Saus

Hi Ladies

I completely new to this site and wondered if I could join you ladies.

I'm very lucky as I have a little girl through ICSI and going to round 2 and I'm on day 4 of my injections, would be really good to chat to others in the same boat as feeling a tad lonely out there!

Thanks
xx


----------



## chelsealynnb

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I completely new to this site and wondered if I could join you ladies.
> 
> I'm very lucky as I have a little girl through ICSI and going to round 2 and I'm on day 4 of my injections, would be really good to chat to others in the same boat as feeling a tad lonely out there!
> 
> Thanks
> xx

Of course you can join us! Nice to meet you!


----------



## Ag3

Hey girls!!!! I'm back sorry I had a wedding this weekend and am on my way back home today!!!! Welcome jazzy lady. I really do feel this is our lucky forum too!! I love to Poas! Ha ha! I'm on cd11 so info says I should o between 5-10 days after last pill which last pill was fri night! Getting anxious girls!!!


----------



## Ag3

Saus said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I completely new to this site and wondered if I could join you ladies.
> 
> I'm very lucky as I have a little girl through ICSI and going to round 2 and I'm on day 4 of my injections, would be really good to chat to others in the same boat as feeling a tad lonely out there!
> 
> Thanks
> xx

Welcome Saus! Chat away! I think we are all kind of new at the forum thing and we are glad to have ya!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yep, FRER.
> girl I grew up outside. Hopefully my kids will really be into sports and horses, which how my family is growing up.
> My step mom would LOCK us outside and make us drink out of the water hose lol
> 
> Heck yeah, me too! Even before my brother and sister were old enough to play outside with me (they are 4 years younger than me) I remember playing outside ALLL day by myself with the dog! What is wrong with kids these days! :shrug: From now on, i'm only going to let him buy outside toys in the summer. He has a lot of electronic stuff and that's all he wants to do!
> 
> I'm going to start out using my internet cheapies, then WHEN (if) I get a :bfp: , I'll back it up with a FRER just to ease my mind.Click to expand...

Chelsea! Amanda! I have missed the whole weekend! Thought about you guys several times! So if I'm correct chels you are 3-4 dpo and Amanda did you ever get a positive opk? Just to catch me up, I read through but just want to make sure as I get things mixed up


----------



## DaTucker

No I didn't, but my temp rose and told me I had ovulated. I thought last Tuesday, but ff is telling me Thursday :(
So glad you're back!! It wasn't the same without it being all 3 of us :D
and welcome Saus!


----------



## Ag3

Aw you so sweet ;)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yep, FRER.
> girl I grew up outside. Hopefully my kids will really be into sports and horses, which how my family is growing up.
> My step mom would LOCK us outside and make us drink out of the water hose lol
> 
> Heck yeah, me too! Even before my brother and sister were old enough to play outside with me (they are 4 years younger than me) I remember playing outside ALLL day by myself with the dog! What is wrong with kids these days! :shrug: From now on, i'm only going to let him buy outside toys in the summer. He has a lot of electronic stuff and that's all he wants to do!
> 
> I'm going to start out using my internet cheapies, then WHEN (if) I get a :bfp: , I'll back it up with a FRER just to ease my mind.Click to expand...
> 
> Chelsea! Amanda! I have missed the whole weekend! Thought about you guys several times! So if I'm correct chels you are 3-4 dpo and Amanda did you ever get a positive opk? Just to catch me up, I read through but just want to make sure as I get things mixed upClick to expand...


Today I am 4-5 DPO. Driving myself crazy still! I'm glad I have to work all week, because that will make time go by faster. Felt some slight, dull cramping for a second this evening. That always gets my hopes up because I had cramping with all of my pregnancies before I got my :bfp: 

Glad you are back!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yep, FRER.
> girl I grew up outside. Hopefully my kids will really be into sports and horses, which how my family is growing up.
> My step mom would LOCK us outside and make us drink out of the water hose lol
> 
> Heck yeah, me too! Even before my brother and sister were old enough to play outside with me (they are 4 years younger than me) I remember playing outside ALLL day by myself with the dog! What is wrong with kids these days! :shrug: From now on, i'm only going to let him buy outside toys in the summer. He has a lot of electronic stuff and that's all he wants to do!
> 
> I'm going to start out using my internet cheapies, then WHEN (if) I get a :bfp: , I'll back it up with a FRER just to ease my mind.Click to expand...
> 
> Chelsea! Amanda! I have missed the whole weekend! Thought about you guys several times! So if I'm correct chels you are 3-4 dpo and Amanda did you ever get a positive opk? Just to catch me up, I read through but just want to make sure as I get things mixed upClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Today I am 4-5 DPO. Driving myself crazy still! I'm glad I have to work all week, because that will make time go by faster. Felt some slight, dull cramping for a second this evening. That always gets my hopes up because I had cramping with all of my pregnancies before I got my :bfp:
> 
> Glad you are back!Click to expand...

Thanks! Hopefully that's a good sign! Fx!!!! I have a good feeling about this month!


----------



## DaTucker

Omg so Daniel remembered me mentioning What to Expect When You're Expecting and surprised me with it(sweet thing) and I was emotional through all of it lol. Thanks for recommending it Chelsea!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Omg so Daniel remembered me mentioning What to Expect When You're Expecting and surprised me with it(sweet thing) and I was emotional through all of it lol. Thanks for recommending it Chelsea!

How weird! I just ordered it on ppv!!!!! Lol :happydance:


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Omg so Daniel remembered me mentioning What to Expect When You're Expecting and surprised me with it(sweet thing) and I was emotional through all of it lol. Thanks for recommending it Chelsea!
> 
> How weird! I just ordered it on ppv!!!!! Lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Lol be prepared to cry!

On another note, do any of you know how to link the fertility friend chart onto here?? I have someone wanting to see my temp chart but I can't figure out how to do it...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wasn't it a great movie? I like how they go through stories of all different types of pregnancies & put adoption in there, too. 

I wish I could tell you how to link your fertility chart, but I have no clue! 

This evening I was on my laptop & watching tv while the kids were outside with DH, and I was sooo tired I kept falling asleep while playing on the computer! So I laid down and passed out cold on the couch, that never happens! Hopefully it's a symptom. Can you even get symptoms before implantation??


----------



## DaTucker

Idk, but fatigue is definitely one! Omg lets hope for you!!

I figured it out, feeling pretty damn accomplished atm. It has a link but no picture like those who have it on their signature.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Did you put it on there? I can't see it


----------



## DaTucker

I did on my journal! Here it is:

My Pregnancy Chart

The day the cross hairs are, the 13th, has an open circle which means it thinks the temp us wrong...but it went ahead and said I ovulated that day. That was one of my really rough sleep nights, which could have effected it...Idk what to believe. Also I haven't Done it long so it doesn't have previous cycles to compare it to.


----------



## Ag3

Hopefully it's a sign Chelsea! And congrats Amanda it's a great feeling isn't it il prob be asking how to upload pics in a few days of opk's and Chelsea will prob have to tell me again ha ha. Been doing my opk's negative so far there's a line there but it's not dark! Hopefully i will o this month!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> I did on my journal! Here it is:
> 
> My Pregnancy Chart
> 
> The day the cross hairs are, the 13th, has an open circle which means it thinks the temp us wrong...but it went ahead and said I ovulated that day. That was one of my really rough sleep nights, which could have effected it...Idk what to believe. Also I haven't Done it long so it doesn't have previous cycles to compare it to.

I can't see it either


----------



## DaTucker

Where it says "my pregnancy chart." it's a link that takes you to it. Idk how to get the pic up :(


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Where it says "my pregnancy chart." it's a link that takes you to it. Idk how to get the pic up :(

I tried it just wants, me to register ... What was up with the hey and bye on your journal?


----------



## DaTucker

Lol I have noooo idea!! Whatever makes people happy lol!

I'm sorry :( Idk why it's not letting me upload the photo itself...


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Lol I have noooo idea!! Whatever makes people happy lol!
> 
> I'm sorry :( Idk why it's not letting me upload the photo itself...

Yeah I just didn't know if it was like your sister or someone you knew messing with you lol


----------



## DaTucker

Nope, I've never spoken with them before, I just cracked up laughing!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Nope, I've never spoken with them before, I just cracked up laughing!

Ha ha! I'm wearing google out trying to soak up different ovulation information!


----------



## DaTucker

Fun isn't it?? You get addicted to it after a while.


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> I had a miscarriage in Jan and I was about as far along as you. Sucks!! We've been trying since then.

I am sorry to hear that.it happens a lot more then I thought.I had another one 10 yrs ago,2 yrs after that had an easy full therm pregnancy(my son is 8 now) and now this.I was so sure it would not happen again(my sec miscarriage) because I always heard the first time it is high risk.I knew exactly for one week that I was pregnant and really enjoyed every symptom I had.

Well anyway, sometimes I think I should just get rid of all the ovulation kits,fertility aids and just go on normal and not stress about it.it always happened when I least expected.
How long did it took for you to get your period after your miscarriage?


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Hello,I need a buddy too.I am new here,I found this forum when I was trying to find on Google information on how to conceive faster lol
> I had a miscarriage a few weeks ago and now all I want is to get pregnant again.
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Glad you could join us! :D we're waiting to see if this is the lucky thread ;) baby dust to you!!Click to expand...

 Thank you,good luck to you too.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I had a miscarriage in Jan and I was about as far along as you. Sucks!! We've been trying since then.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that.it happens a lot more then I thought.I had another one 10 yrs ago,2 yrs after that had an easy full therm pregnancy(my son is 8 now) and now this.I was so sure it would not happen again(my sec miscarriage) because I always heard the first time it is high risk.I knew exactly for one week that I was pregnant and really enjoyed every symptom I had.
> 
> Well anyway, sometimes I think I should just get rid of all the ovulation kits,fertility aids and just go on normal and not stress about it.it always happened when I least expected.
> How long did it took for you to get your period after your miscarriage?Click to expand...

After the miscarriage, my periods were so crazy. I got one a month later, then after that I didn't have one until May (3 months) then I went another 42 days until I got another one. Just these past 2 have been normal for me, a 28 day cycle and a 32 day cycle.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm off to work, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm off to work, hope everyone has a great day!

You too!!! Keep us updated about your symptoms! Another negative opk cd 12 but I feel like I'm getting close! Feeling little twinges on both sides! I won't be able to test with you and Amanda:( but my fx for y'all ! I go for blood work next Wednesday though to see if I did ovulate so at least i'll know for sure!


----------



## Ag3

Jazzy lady, which cycle day are you on?


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> I'm off to work, hope everyone has a great day!
> 
> You too!!! Keep us updated about your symptoms! Another negative opk cd 12 but I feel like I'm getting close! Feeling little twinges on both sides! I won't be able to test with you and Amanda:( but my fx for y'all ! I go for blood work next Wednesday though to see if I did ovulate so at least i'll know for sure!Click to expand...

I don't trust those OPK's any more, they never gave me a clear positive. Maybe I just missed it? Gl with the appointment!!
My temp rose even higher and ff is once again saying something's wrong with it. I had 8 hours of sleep and took the temp at the same time as usual, so they can stuff it lol.


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> Jazzy lady, which cycle day are you on?

Hello,
I don't know for sure because is all messed up with the miscarriage I had a few weeks ago.if I count the days of bleeding from the miscarriage I am today nr.22.Monday my hcg level was 1 which means everything is normal again so I could ovulate soon.

I think today is the day because my LH test was positive and my CM is egg white and stretchy, good thing that hubby and I are deposing.:winkwink:


----------



## chelsealynnb

No more symptoms so far. I'm not really expecting a lot, though. Only 4 days until testing...seems like a lifetime!


----------



## Aznmijja

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd


----------



## jazzylady

I am confused with the LH source..... driving nuts!this morning I tested positive,then afternoon,negative...after doing a bit of research I found out that you should not do a LH test in the morning..so what the heck that mean?will I ovulate soon or not,only afternoon test is important or there is still a chance if the morning test was positive?

Ah I want to just give up sometimes.


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> No more symptoms so far. I'm not really expecting a lot, though. Only 4 days until testing...seems like a lifetime!

I hope it will be a positive.you never know:winkwink:


----------



## jazzylady

Aznmijja said:


> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd

Welcome,I am new here too.


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Welcome,I am new here too.Click to expand...

Yeah I got tired of talking to google and only reading without anyone really knowing what I am going through..


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd

Hi! :flower: Of course we don't mind if you join! How long have you been TTC? How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> I am confused with the LH source..... driving nuts!this morning I tested positive,then afternoon,negative...after doing a bit of research I found out that you should not do a LH test in the morning..so what the heck that mean?will I ovulate soon or not,only afternoon test is important or there is still a chance if the morning test was positive?
> 
> Ah I want to just give up sometimes.

I think the only test that reccomends you test with FMU is Clearblue? I could be wrong though. I have internet cheapies and they say do not test with FMU, that between 2pm and 4pm will have the most accurate results. I also read that you can surge and then lose the surge within 12 hours, so it is best to test twice per day when you are nearing your O date. I always test around 11AM, then again around 4PM


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> I am confused with the LH source..... driving nuts!this morning I tested positive,then afternoon,negative...after doing a bit of research I found out that you should not do a LH test in the morning..so what the heck that mean?will I ovulate soon or not,only afternoon test is important or there is still a chance if the morning test was positive?
> 
> Ah I want to just give up sometimes.
> 
> I always test around 11AM, then again around 4PMClick to expand...

And if you test positive at 11am and you test negative at 4 pm?what do you assume when that happens? I am out of clearblue so I had the cheap ones from Walgreen


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> No more symptoms so far. I'm not really expecting a lot, though. Only 4 days until testing...seems like a lifetime!

Ikr?? In still testing with you even though I might be 2dpo earlier than I originally thought. I'm so excited!!!

I added you and Ashley to my signature lol.


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd

Glad you could join us :D


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Hi! :flower: Of course we don't mind if you join! How long have you been TTC? How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...

Wel long story short 4 years ago Sep 10,2008 I gave birth to one stillborn one live baby that passed away 10 hours later, so since then I have not been trying.
This is my second month on femera cd3-7 but first month of acual ttc


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy lady, which cycle day are you on?
> 
> Hello,
> I don't know for sure because is all messed up with the miscarriage I had a few weeks ago.if I count the days of bleeding from the miscarriage I am today nr.22.Monday my hcg level was 1 which means everything is normal again so I could ovulate soon.
> 
> I think today is the day because my LH test was positive and my CM is egg white and stretchy, good thing that hubby and I are deposing.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Better start bd'ing! Sorry to hear about all of that but we will all get bfp soon hopefully!


----------



## jazzylady

Aznmijja said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Hi! :flower: Of course we don't mind if you join! How long have you been TTC? How long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...
> 
> Wel long story short 4 years ago Sep 10,2008 I gave birth to one stillborn one live baby that passed away 10 hours later, so since then I have not been trying.
> This is my second month on femera cd3-7 but first month of acual ttcClick to expand...

That must be so hard:cry:
I am sorry for your lost.


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd

Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I read


----------



## Aznmijja

Yeah it is still hard but I promised my husband we could try agian this year.. Just scared that it will happen all over agian, b.c when I found out baby a was no longer alive I was only 20 weeks and they said I had to carry him to term b.c baby b was fine..


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I readClick to expand...

Yeah I use clearblue fertility monitor and it just went to the second line today


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> No more symptoms so far. I'm not really expecting a lot, though. Only 4 days until testing...seems like a lifetime!
> 
> Ikr?? In still testing with you even though I might be 2dpo earlier than I originally thought. I'm so excited!!!
> 
> I added you and Ashley to my signature lol.Click to expand...

I love the signature! I'm going to have to figure out too so I can add y'all !


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I readClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I use clearblue fertility monitor and it just went to the second line todayClick to expand...

O that breaks my heart I'm so sorry! But we are here to help you this site really is great for support especially when you meet a few people . Bc I just joined and Chelsea, Amanda, and myself just kinda started writing each other and have been there since! Hopefully all of you that are new to the board will stay and be buddies with us!


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I readClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I use clearblue fertility monitor and it just went to the second line todayClick to expand...

How much are those? I've never gotten a positive opk ever.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I readClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I use clearblue fertility monitor and it just went to the second line today Click to expand...
> 
> How much are those? I've never gotten a positive opk ever.Click to expand...

the machine varies from were you get it but I got mine from walmart for $120 with a $20 off coupon and it comes with 30 test sticks the first month you will use all 30 so the machine can learn about u and the next couple of month it will be less and less as u go the pack of 30 sticks is about $40 it works really well I have got an egg twice now..


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I hope you don't mind if I join this group by the looks of it we are all on the same cycle.. Currently I am cd 11 took femera cd3-7 and now opk testing on my clear blue I have 2 lines waiting for the 3rd
> 
> Yay! Glad to have you! I'm on cd12 and just finished clomid 5-9. I'm feeling cramping on my left side but negative opk's maybe it's just the egg growing from what I readClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I use clearblue fertility monitor and it just went to the second line todayClick to expand...

I used one when I first started TTC and loved it! GL this month!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...


----------



## Ag3

Yeah that definitely sounds like the way to go!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...

I didn't even know men could be on Clomid! Guess you learn something new every day


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...
> 
> I didn't even know men could be on Clomid! Guess you learn something new every dayClick to expand...

Yeah his my fertility doctor sent him to a urologist to test him and he came out just a tad bit slow for mobility and he is now talking clomid everyday 50mg for 3 months now they re tested him last week and he is almost at 100% now.. I didnt know girls could take clomid lol....


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Yeah it is still hard but I promised my husband we could try agian this year.. Just scared that it will happen all over agian, b.c when I found out baby a was no longer alive I was only 20 weeks and they said I had to carry him to term b.c baby b was fine..

Wow, I can't even imagine what that must be like :hug: When my mom was pregnant with her first (one before me) she passed away while my mom was 38 weeks pregnant :cry: Hopefully it doesn't take away from the joy of your next pregnancy (being scared that something might happen, I mean). I had a miscarriage, and I know that I'm not going to announce it on facebook or to anyone except close family until I feel like I am "in the clear" so to speak.


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is still hard but I promised my husband we could try agian this year.. Just scared that it will happen all over agian, b.c when I found out baby a was no longer alive I was only 20 weeks and they said I had to carry him to term b.c baby b was fine..
> 
> Wow, I can't even imagine what that must be like :hug: When my mom was pregnant with her first (one before me) she passed away while my mom was 38 weeks pregnant :cry: Hopefully it doesn't take away from the joy of your next pregnancy (being scared that something might happen, I mean). I had a miscarriage, and I know that I'm not going to announce it on facebook or to anyone except close family until I feel like I am "in the clear" so to speak.Click to expand...

Yeah I honestly think my whole next pregancy will be laying in bed.. I am so scared that I will be depressed the entire time.. Always wondering if the babys heart is still beating etc... That is why I just was looking for people to talk to since here at home well there arent that many people :-(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well I'm glad you found us because we are always here! And you can share anything here! Maybe invest in one of those fetal heart dopplers, like the ones the doctors use?


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...

Yes this is my first cycle... Before I started taking it I researched and they do put men on it often from what I've read. Do you cramp on femara?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle... Before I started taking it I researched and they do put men on it often from what I've read. Do you cramp on femara?Click to expand...

No cramps the ocasional headache but that is about it.... I just googled men on clomid and it comes up I guess it for producing more sperm and mobility. Kinda the same things the doctor said and well it impoved him and they are keeping him on it till I decide if I want to go through with iui


here is the link
https://www.pregnancyivf.com/pregnancy-ivf-blog/clomid-and-male-infertility


----------



## Aznmijja

Has everyon here had their husbands tested??


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle... Before I started taking it I researched and they do put men on it often from what I've read. Do you cramp on femara?Click to expand...
> 
> No cramps the ocasional headache but that is about it.... I just googled men on clomid and it comes up I guess it for producing more sperm and mobility. Kinda the same things the doctor said and well it impoved him and they are keeping him on it till I decide if I want to go through with iui
> 
> 
> here is the link
> https://www.pregnancyivf.com/pregnancy-ivf-blog/clomid-and-male-infertilityClick to expand...

Thanks! Yeah that's basically what I read. On clomid I have had some hot flashes and mood swings but didn't realize the moodiness until about a day ago! I finally feel myself again I took my last clomid pill 3 days ago. Does your hubby have side effects from clomid?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ag3 you are on clomid??? They put my husband on clomid as well...
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle... Before I started taking it I researched and they do put men on it often from what I've read. Do you cramp on femara?Click to expand...
> 
> No cramps the ocasional headache but that is about it.... I just googled men on clomid and it comes up I guess it for producing more sperm and mobility. Kinda the same things the doctor said and well it impoved him and they are keeping him on it till I decide if I want to go through with iui
> 
> 
> here is the link
> https://www.pregnancyivf.com/pregnancy-ivf-blog/clomid-and-male-infertilityClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Yeah that's basically what I read. On clomid I have had some hot flashes and mood swings but didn't realize the moodiness until about a day ago! I finally feel myself again I took my last clomid pill 3 days ago. Does your hubby have side effects from clomid?Click to expand...

He gets hot flashes no mood swings well not yet but that is about all he has told me.. I took clomid but had severe mood swings so they put my on femera which also has a generic and no real noticeable side effects..


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??

I haven't, if we don't conceive this month it's first on our to-do list.


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??

Good point... My doctor knows I'm not ovulating so he wants to try this first.


----------



## Aznmijja

I also saw a fertility nutritionist and I drink alot of tea now and eat alot of cina buns..


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> Good point... My doctor knows I'm not ovulating so he wants to try this first.Click to expand...

Well I was on 1 cycle of clomid and didnt ovulate either and I guess from what I was told I was unbearable to live with considering the fact I already have ocd didnt help lol


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> I haven't, if we don't conceive this month it's first on our to-do list.Click to expand...

Well before you waste money Just send him straight to his urologist b.c in the end we learned first we went to primary then my doc and in the end the urologist is the one that does all the test and perscribing for male fertility so there is your option to bypass it all.


----------



## Ag3

He gets hot flashes no mood swings well not yet but that is about all he has told me.. I took clomid but had severe mood swings so they put my on femera which also has a generic and no real noticeable side effects..[/QUOTE]

Yeah I get hot flashes too not too bad though. What were your mood swings like ? I'm so glad I feel myself again! If we don't get bfp this month I may ask dr about femara


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> He gets hot flashes no mood swings well not yet but that is about all he has told me.. I took clomid but had severe mood swings so they put my on femera which also has a generic and no real noticeable side effects..

Yeah I get hot flashes too not too bad though. What were your mood swings like ? I'm so glad I feel myself again! If we don't get bfp this month I may ask dr about femara[/QUOTE]

The littlest things would irotate the heck ot of me.... People even strangers would just get on my nerves and I still cant figure out why.. I would have my ups and downs during the day for no explained reason.. There is also a pill from gnc that both me and my husbadn take it comes highly recomended I take the women version and him the male... I guess at this point I am really ready for it to happen with no let downs 


https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> Good point... My doctor knows I'm not ovulating so he wants to try this first.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was on 1 cycle of clomid and didnt ovulate either and I guess from what I was told I was unbearable to live with considering the fact I already have ocd didnt help lolClick to expand...

Ha ha! I have anxiety anyway also a little OCD that didn't get worse I just felt like I was being the biggest B ever!!!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:



> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> Good point... My doctor knows I'm not ovulating so he wants to try this first.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was on 1 cycle of clomid and didnt ovulate either and I guess from what I was told I was unbearable to live with considering the fact I already have ocd didnt help lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! I have anxiety anyway also a little OCD that didn't get worse I just felt like I was being the biggest B ever!!!!!Click to expand...

I just really hope that I don't have to go through this b.c it seriously has be anxious waiting to go to bed to wake up pee on a stick put it in the machine and wait... Its like it consumes my every thought latley.. I I hoping its our month


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> I also saw a fertility nutritionist and I drink alot of tea now and eat alot of cina buns..

What kind of tea and cinna buns? Is it supposed to make you more fertile?


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> He gets hot flashes no mood swings well not yet but that is about all he has told me.. I took clomid but had severe mood swings so they put my on femera which also has a generic and no real noticeable side effects..
> 
> Yeah I get hot flashes too not too bad though. What were your mood swings like ? I'm so glad I feel myself again! If we don't get bfp this month I may ask dr about femaraClick to expand...

The littlest things would irotate the heck ot of me.... People even strangers would just get on my nerves and I still cant figure out why.. I would have my ups and downs during the day for no explained reason.. There is also a pill from gnc that both me and my husbadn take it comes highly recomended I take the women version and him the male... I guess at this point I am really ready for it to happen with no let downs 


https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277[/QUOTE]

Yeah I bet! Were you on femara or clomid when you conceived your twins?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I also saw a fertility nutritionist and I drink alot of tea now and eat alot of cina buns..
> 
> What kind of tea and cinna buns? Is it supposed to make you more fertile?Click to expand...

Yes my nurse said green tea and not arizona green tea but real green tea like the company honest Tea with a touch of honey... But the major things to really help fertility is green tea, cinamon and honey.
I need all the help I can get if I want this to really work b.c I only have one tube :-(


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> He gets hot flashes no mood swings well not yet but that is about all he has told me.. I took clomid but had severe mood swings so they put my on femera which also has a generic and no real noticeable side effects..
> 
> Yeah I get hot flashes too not too bad though. What were your mood swings like ? I'm so glad I feel myself again! If we don't get bfp this month I may ask dr about femaraClick to expand...
> 
> The littlest things would irotate the heck ot of me.... People even strangers would just get on my nerves and I still cant figure out why.. I would have my ups and downs during the day for no explained reason.. There is also a pill from gnc that both me and my husbadn take it comes highly recomended I take the women version and him the male... I guess at this point I am really ready for it to happen with no let downs
> 
> 
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2134277Click to expand...

Yeah I bet! Were you on femara or clomid when you conceived your twins?[/QUOTE]

I was on nothing my twins were opps.... But twins run in both our families I am a twin and have 3 sets of twins just amoung my siblings and 2 sets of triplets and my husband has 6 sets of twins on his side... and well all my sisters have multiples...


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> Good point... My doctor knows I'm not ovulating so he wants to try this first.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I was on 1 cycle of clomid and didnt ovulate either and I guess from what I was told I was unbearable to live with considering the fact I already have ocd didnt help lolClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! I have anxiety anyway also a little OCD that didn't get worse I just felt like I was being the biggest B ever!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just really hope that I don't have to go through this b.c it seriously has be anxious waiting to go to bed to wake up pee on a stick put it in the machine and wait... Its like it consumes my every thought latley.. I I hoping its our monthClick to expand...

Yeah I know the feeling lately. It's so overwhelming at times! I was googling 
Ike crazy and then finally I joined this site and just talking to these girls has brought down my stress level! We were calling this the lucky board so hopefully well all get preggers soon!


----------



## Ag3

Wow that is awesome! My mom is a twin so I don't know if it increases my chances of twins while on clomid. Some places I read it does others say it doesn't raise the percent by much. So you never know what's true on the Internet! My dr acted like it wasn't that big of a chance but the np I take my child too was like i bet you'll have twins and that several of her friends on clomid had multiples so I don't know what to believe! I guess whatever god wants to bless me with


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Wow that is awesome! My mom is a twin so I don't know if it increases my chances of twins while on clomid. Some places I read it does others say it doesn't raise the percent by much. So you never know what's true on the Internet! My dr acted like it wasn't that big of a chance but the np I take my child too was like i bet you'll have twins and that several of her friends on clomid had multiples so I don't know what to believe! I guess whatever god wants to bless me with

Yup it is up to god but coming from a family on multiples I dont belive doctors when they say it skips a generation b.c if so My dad got screwed lol I am one of 24 all my sisters have had at least 1 multiple and no medication to assist..
But god only gives you has much as you can handle and I am glad he chose my dad to go through hell with us


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome! My mom is a twin so I don't know if it increases my chances of twins while on clomid. Some places I read it does others say it doesn't raise the percent by much. So you never know what's true on the Internet! My dr acted like it wasn't that big of a chance but the np I take my child too was like i bet you'll have twins and that several of her friends on clomid had multiples so I don't know what to believe! I guess whatever god wants to bless me with
> 
> Yup it is up to god but coming from a family on multiples I dont belive doctors when they say it skips a generation b.c if so My dad got screwed lol I am one of 24 all my sisters have had at least 1 multiple and no medication to assist..
> But god only gives you has much as you can handle and I am glad he chose my dad to go through hell with usClick to expand...

Ha ha! Yeah I don't know about the whole skipping a generation thing either. Bc my mom is a twin and her brother who is not a twin had twins.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is awesome! My mom is a twin so I don't know if it increases my chances of twins while on clomid. Some places I read it does others say it doesn't raise the percent by much. So you never know what's true on the Internet! My dr acted like it wasn't that big of a chance but the np I take my child too was like i bet you'll have twins and that several of her friends on clomid had multiples so I don't know what to believe! I guess whatever god wants to bless me with
> 
> Yup it is up to god but coming from a family on multiples I dont belive doctors when they say it skips a generation b.c if so My dad got screwed lol I am one of 24 all my sisters have had at least 1 multiple and no medication to assist..
> But god only gives you has much as you can handle and I am glad he chose my dad to go through hell with us Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha! Yeah I don't know about the whole skipping a generation thing either. Bc my mom is a twin and her brother who is not a twin had twins.Click to expand...

I am acually dont have as much anxiety anymore omg I am soooo grateful for this site.. I might even do something other than googling tomorrow lol


----------



## jazzylady

I do lol....ughhh who thought it will be so hard to make kids...
I drink lots of tea too,I don't really believe in cinnamon though but is just because I've heard it can cause miscarriage.


----------



## Ag3

My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!

I worry the most that I need a long time to conceive again.I wish I could just turned it off.


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!
> 
> I worry the most that I need a long time to conceive again.I wish I could just turned it off.Click to expand...

I know me too!!!ugh!!! Did you say you were starting clomid jazzy lady?


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!
> 
> I worry the most that I need a long time to conceive again.I wish I could just turned it off.Click to expand...
> 
> I know me too!!!ugh!!! Did you say you were starting clomid jazzy lady?Click to expand...

No,I don't ,just some tea from amazon where reviews are awesome.but if I am again very irregular with my periods and I will not conceive until December, I will get some too.
Do you take some?I thought about it


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!
> 
> I worry the most that I need a long time to conceive again.I wish I could just turned it off.Click to expand...
> 
> I know me too!!!ugh!!! Did you say you were starting clomid jazzy lady?Click to expand...
> 
> No,I don't ,just some tea from amazon where reviews are awesome.but if I am again very irregular with my periods and I will not conceive until December, I will get some too.
> Do you take some?I thought about itClick to expand...

If given a choice I would say to take femera over clomid they do the same thing basically force your body to ovulate.. I hope I am pregnant by xmas it would be a nice gift to the hubby...

Jazzy have you talked to your obgyn about giving you something to regulate you?? I have heard of people taking meds and having good results...


----------



## jazzylady

Aznmijja said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is pretty much of things I can't control. And I worry nonstop! Ttc does seem hard!!!!
> 
> I worry the most that I need a long time to conceive again.I wish I could just turned it off.Click to expand...
> 
> I know me too!!!ugh!!! Did you say you were starting clomid jazzy lady?Click to expand...
> 
> No,I don't ,just some tea from amazon where reviews are awesome.but if I am again very irregular with my periods and I will not conceive until December, I will get some too.
> Do you take some?I thought about itClick to expand...
> 
> If given a choice I would say to take femera over clomid they do the same thing basically force your body to ovulate.. I hope I am pregnant by xmas it would be a nice gift to the hubby...
> 
> Jazzy have you talked to your obgyn about giving you something to regulate you?? I have heard of people taking meds and having good results...Click to expand...

Hmmm,it worked so far so so good,I guess,I have long cycles like 35 to 39 days,my doc thought that I may not ovulate when I told him that I am not regular, but after he did some tests he said everything looks normal and 3 weeks later I was pregnant.


----------



## jazzylady

I have to say I am happy I can talk with you girls,my husband can't hear anything anymore about ovulation,conceiving and prenatal care lol.I don't have many friends here because I moved here last year from Germany where I lived 10 yes(I am actually born and raised in Romania).
Me and hubby had a LDR for a year before I came here and in September last year we had our wedding.And I have a son(8 yes)which unfortunately likes Germany so bad that he decided to stay there with his father and go to school there.and I just didn't wanted to drag him with me against his will.He just left back to Germany a week ago cuz he visited me for nearly 2 months.maybe he change his mind and will come here,I hope.It is hard sometimes and feel guilty but as long as he is happy I am happy.

So there is my story...I think I will start looking for a job soon until I get pregnant so I come out of the house more.


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> I have to say I am happy I can talk with you girls,my husband can't hear anything anymore about ovulation,conceiving and prenatal care lol.I don't have many friends here because I moved here last year from Germany where I lived 10 yes(I am actually born and raised in Romania).
> Me and hubby had a LDR for a year before I came here and in September last year we had our wedding.And I have a son(8 yes)which unfortunately likes Germany so bad that he decided to stay there with his father and go to school there.and I just didn't wanted to drag him with me against his will.He just left back to Germany a week ago cuz he visited me for nearly 2 months.maybe he change his mind and will come here,I hope.It is hard sometimes and feel guilty but as long as he is happy I am happy.
> 
> So there is my story...I think I will start looking for a job soon until I get pregnant so I come out of the house more.

You sound just like me, but on a much larger scale lol. I just moved 6 hours away from everything I've ever known. I know absolutely nobody so got on here and met these awesome ladies! I am also considering getting a part time job to get me away from the house and meeting people...


----------



## wantsabumpnow

hey all, im 22 been TTC for 2 years and nothing. was diagnosed with PCOS and a blocked right tube. My doc put me on clomiphene tablets 50mg days 2-6. i am currently on CD23. Does anyone have any similar stories? really need some support from people going through this. 
:dust: to everyone


----------



## DaTucker

wantsabumpnow said:


> hey all, im 22 been TTC for 2 years and nothing. was diagnosed with PCOS and a blocked right tube. My doc put me on clomiphene tablets 50mg days 2-6. i am currently on CD23. Does anyone have any similar stories? really need some support from people going through this.
> :dust: to everyone

Hi, welcome to the lucky thread :D

I have also been trying for a while, 2 1/2 years, but haven't been tested or anything, so unfortunately I won't have much input or advice :( most of the ladies on this thread have been through quite a lot though!


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Has everyon here had their husbands tested??
> 
> I haven't, if we don't conceive this month it's first on our to-do list.Click to expand...
> 
> Well before you waste money Just send him straight to his urologist b.c in the end we learned first we went to primary then my doc and in the end the urologist is the one that does all the test and perscribing for male fertility so there is your option to bypass it all.Click to expand...

That's what we're planning :D glad it's the right choice, then, bc I was actually wondering how most go about it. I've had plenty of time to research and obsess, but never got a first hand account. Thank you :D


----------



## jazzylady

So today I tested positive in the morning and in the afternoon,so I hope is going to stick something this month,who knows...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wow! I had a lot to catch up on. Neither my husband nor I have been tested but that's because I've already been pregnant 3 times. 

Haha Amanda, I like how you call this the 'lucky' thread. It is! 

Today I have been soooo tired all day. My back has been hurting, and I had some low, dull cramping. Hoping for the best, but trying not to get my hopes up too much!


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> So today I tested positive in the morning and in the afternoon,so I hope is going to stick something this month,who knows...

Yay! :happydance: good luck!


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> So today I tested positive in the morning and in the afternoon,so I hope is going to stick something this month,who knows...

FX'd for you!!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Wow! I had a lot to catch up on. Neither my husband nor I have been tested but that's because I've already been pregnant 3 times.
> 
> Haha Amanda, I like how you call this the 'lucky' thread. It is!
> 
> Today I have been soooo tired all day. My back has been hurting, and I had some low, dull cramping. Hoping for the best, but trying not to get my hopes up too much!

Omg those are awesome signs!! I'm soooo ready to test Friday!! Even though ff says I will only be 8dpo, I'm holding onto the hope that I'm 10dpo. Are you ready for this??


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I had a lot to catch up on. Neither my husband nor I have been tested but that's because I've already been pregnant 3 times.
> 
> Haha Amanda, I like how you call this the 'lucky' thread. It is!
> 
> Today I have been soooo tired all day. My back has been hurting, and I had some low, dull cramping. Hoping for the best, but trying not to get my hopes up too much!
> 
> Omg those are awesome signs!! I'm soooo ready to test Friday!! Even though ff says I will only be 8dpo, I'm holding onto the hope that I'm 10dpo. Are you ready for this??Click to expand...

Omg I am sooo ready!! I'm trying not to break down & test before!


----------



## DaTucker

Lol you have to resist!! But word of warning: do NOT go to BFP announcements or pregnancy test gallery. I've been looking at them all day and have walked by my box of tests SEVERAL times, wanting ti grab them up and use one! I need someone to smack my hand as soon as I enter those forums...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha all I have to hear is someone say "oh I got my BFP at 6DPO!" and i'm like uuuuurg....I have 35 tests right now, can't I just take ONE?! But I know it would be neg even if this was my lucky month


----------



## DaTucker

Well hell...35 tests?? If I had that many I would have done one a day by now lol. Just to get it out of my system. I unfortunately only have the 3 so I have to use them carefully...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ahhh what are you trying to do to me?! Lol now maybe I'll test when I get home


----------



## DaTucker

I'm living vicariously through you lol. One of us ought to have some relief!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Haha, okay! I'll test in the morning


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> Haha, okay! I'll test in the morning

Good luck!I am excited for you,I hope that you will get a big fat:bfp:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks! I'll be _shocked!!_ it's way early too so I'm not expecting to see anything tomorrow


----------



## Aznmijja

Well today ewcm and and high but not peek on clearblue.. so We will see  My husband is now saying wow am I only good for you one week of the month lol.....


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> I have to say I am happy I can talk with you girls,my husband can't hear anything anymore about ovulation,conceiving and prenatal care lol.I don't have many friends here because I moved here last year from Germany where I lived 10 yes(I am actually born and raised in Romania).
> Me and hubby had a LDR for a year before I came here and in September last year we had our wedding.And I have a son(8 yes)which unfortunately likes Germany so bad that he decided to stay there with his father and go to school there.and I just didn't wanted to drag him with me against his will.He just left back to Germany a week ago cuz he visited me for nearly 2 months.maybe he change his mind and will come here,I hope.It is hard sometimes and feel guilty but as long as he is happy I am happy.
> 
> So there is my story...I think I will start looking for a job soon until I get pregnant so I come out of the house more.

I know what you mean about the friend stuff and talking with your husband! Mine looks at me all crazy then I have to explain every little detail! They don't understand women's body's at all! Poor guys!


----------



## Ag3

wantsabumpnow said:


> hey all, im 22 been TTC for 2 years and nothing. was diagnosed with PCOS and a blocked right tube. My doc put me on clomiphene tablets 50mg days 2-6. i am currently on CD23. Does anyone have any similar stories? really need some support from people going through this.
> :dust: to everyone

Hey!!! Welcome to our group! I took clomid 50mg this month cd 5-9 but I'm just now on cd 13! Dr did not diagnose me with pcos technically but he did bring it up. And then he gave me clomid so hopefully we all conceive soon!


----------



## Ag3

Chelsea and Amanda! Y'all crack me up! Good luck and fx! I'm still waiting on o to arrive! Feels like its taking forever!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Quick update (I'm at work) BFN this morning, but I think I'm only 6DPO so that was expected.


----------



## joc2010

Hey Ladies!!! Da tucker told me to join so here I am! so I'm TTC # 1 and haven't had any luck. I'm having unexplained infertility at this point. Everything has checked out perfect except I did a blood test and it came back as slightly low progesterone levels so my CM is not where it should be like I dont produce enough so the DR prescribed Crinone which I was taking for 3 weeks and then started bleeding turns out the nurse told me the wrong way to take it so now I'm waiting for another blood test on the 28th to see if I ovulated again and to see my levels to determine whether or not I'm going to take crinone this month or next cycle. Dr really wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Da tucker told me to join so here I am! so I'm TTC # 1 and haven't had any luck. I'm having unexplained infertility at this point. Everything has checked out perfect except I did a blood test and it came back as slightly low progesterone levels so my CM is not where it should be like I dont produce enough so the DR prescribed Crinone which I was taking for 3 weeks and then started bleeding turns out the nurse told me the wrong way to take it so now I'm waiting for another blood test on the 28th to see if I ovulated again and to see my levels to determine whether or not I'm going to take crinone this month or next cycle. Dr really wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!

Yay Jessica! Lol. It's really great in this thread, I hope you like it.


----------



## DaTucker

OK ladies I need your opinions on 2 things: first I had 2 very disturbing, extremely vivid dreams last night, and couldnt get much sleep. (Yall can read about the 1st one on my journal if yall want,it scared the crap out of me).I have heard dreams are good signs of early pregnancy and even found a chart that said more pregnant women than not reported vivid dreams starting around 4dpo. Any opinions on that?

Also after FINALLY getting an amazing 4 hours of undisturbed sleep, I woke up at my ususlt time to temp and got another shift! Yesterday was 98.18 and today was 98.54. It looks GREAT on my chart! I'm hoping for a triphasic chart which can mean pregnancy!! But they usually don't happen until 7dpo while I am only 6. Opinions??
Also I have been VERY gassy and I usually pride myself in NOT being, it never happens.

Sorry so long! I'm trying not to read into anything, but all 3 of these are things that have never in my 2 1/2 years happened


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!!! Da tucker told me to join so here I am! so I'm TTC # 1 and haven't had any luck. I'm having unexplained infertility at this point. Everything has checked out perfect except I did a blood test and it came back as slightly low progesterone levels so my CM is not where it should be like I dont produce enough so the DR prescribed Crinone which I was taking for 3 weeks and then started bleeding turns out the nurse told me the wrong way to take it so now I'm waiting for another blood test on the 28th to see if I ovulated again and to see my levels to determine whether or not I'm going to take crinone this month or next cycle. Dr really wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Yay Jessica! Lol. It's really great in this thread, I hope you like it.Click to expand...

Yeah I finally caught up with everyones post lol! its just awesome to be able to talk to women going through the same things. Because as someone else said guys just dont seem to get it at all!


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Hey Ladies!!! Da tucker told me to join so here I am! so I'm TTC # 1 and haven't had any luck. I'm having unexplained infertility at this point. Everything has checked out perfect except I did a blood test and it came back as slightly low progesterone levels so my CM is not where it should be like I dont produce enough so the DR prescribed Crinone which I was taking for 3 weeks and then started bleeding turns out the nurse told me the wrong way to take it so now I'm waiting for another blood test on the 28th to see if I ovulated again and to see my levels to determine whether or not I'm going to take crinone this month or next cycle. Dr really wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!

Welcome! Glad to have you!


----------



## Ag3

Cd 14 for me... its been five days since last clomid pill. Instructions say you o 5-10 days after last pill! Negative opk still :( but I am having some cramping so hopefully I will o this month! Keep your fx girls!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Cd 14 for me... its been five days since last clomid pill. Instructions say you o 5-10 days after last pill! Negative opk still :( but I am having some cramping so hopefully I will o this month! Keep your fx girls!

FX'd!!! So that means you're in your fertile window, it's BD time! 

BTW my husband hasnt let me touch him since my fertile week. Poor soul.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> OK ladies I need your opinions on 2 things: first I had 2 very disturbing, extremely vivid dreams last night, and couldnt get much sleep. (Yall can read about the 1st one on my journal if yall want,it scared the crap out of me).I have heard dreams are good signs of early pregnancy and even found a chart that said more pregnant women than not reported vivid dreams starting around 4dpo. Any opinions on that?
> 
> Also after FINALLY getting an amazing 4 hours of undisturbed sleep, I woke up at my ususlt time to temp and got another shift! Yesterday was 98.18 and today was 98.54. It looks GREAT on my chart! I'm hoping for a triphasic chart which can mean pregnancy!! But they usually don't happen until 7dpo while I am only 6. Opinions??
> Also I have been VERY gassy and I usually pride myself in NOT being, it never happens.
> 
> Sorry so long! I'm trying not to read into anything, but all 3 of these are things that have never in my 2 1/2 years happened



Those are all symptoms of pregnancy! I had very vivid dreams with all of mine. Sounds very promising! Fx'd!!

I have more to reply to but need to wait until after work when I get home :)


----------



## Aznmijja

You are in the same boat with me... I am on cd13 monitor says high fertility temps say different cm says nothing and yet I have no peak yet on the monitor it is all very confusing... Fx for the big O for both of us....


----------



## DaTucker

Chelsea, you have no idea how much you just made my day!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay, this is the first time since 5AM that i've had time to sit down and read all of the replies, lol. 

Hello to everyone joining us! :flower:

Ag3: Don't give up hope, I know you're on CD14 but I didn't get my +OPK until CD16-CD17 this cycle. 

I've been feeling mega bloated today and _still_ a little crampy. Not really strong, just low and dull feeling. Every time I feel cramps, I get excited! :happydance: I'm going to test every morning from here on out. I'm trying to not get my hopes up (I know I keep saying that, lol) but I really feel lucky this month! 

*GOOD LUCK* to everyone, I hope I hear lots of symptoms from everyone!!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Okay, this is the first time since 5AM that i've had time to sit down and read all of the replies, lol.
> 
> Hello to everyone joining us! :flower:
> 
> Ag3: Don't give up hope, I know you're on CD14 but I didn't get my +OPK until CD16-CD17 this cycle.
> 
> I've been feeling mega bloated today and _still_ a little crampy. Not really strong, just low and dull feeling. Every time I feel cramps, I get excited! :happydance: I'm going to test every morning from here on out. I'm trying to not get my hopes up (I know I keep saying that, lol) but I really feel lucky this month!
> 
> *GOOD LUCK* to everyone, I hope I hear lots of symptoms from everyone!!

I knew you couldn't resist! :D
and this IS the good luck thread after all!
I'm dying waiting for Friday...


----------



## jazzylady

Hello everyone, can someone tell me what's up with jelly like cm?
I had that all day today,I think yesterday I ovulated because the test showed positive in the afternoon,today was negative but what is with that jelly?It can't be a pregnancy sign right(dreaming) ?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this is the first time since 5AM that i've had time to sit down and read all of the replies, lol.
> 
> Hello to everyone joining us! :flower:
> 
> Ag3: Don't give up hope, I know you're on CD14 but I didn't get my +OPK until CD16-CD17 this cycle.
> 
> I've been feeling mega bloated today and _still_ a little crampy. Not really strong, just low and dull feeling. Every time I feel cramps, I get excited! :happydance: I'm going to test every morning from here on out. I'm trying to not get my hopes up (I know I keep saying that, lol) but I really feel lucky this month!
> 
> *GOOD LUCK* to everyone, I hope I hear lots of symptoms from everyone!!
> 
> I knew you couldn't resist! :D
> and this IS the good luck thread after all!
> I'm dying waiting for Friday...Click to expand...

Haha, I fold under temptation every time :dohh: I'm so excited for you to test Friday!!


----------



## jazzylady

Anyone? can't really find a answer on Google


----------



## DaTucker

I've had it myself before, but have never been pregnant. It's weird...I'm gonna research some on it myself, see what I can pull up.


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> I've had it myself before, but have never been pregnant. It's weird...I'm gonna research some on it myself, see what I can pull up.

Thanks,I am just confused, I thought yesterday was my Peak day,


----------



## DaTucker

The only thing I have found is it is normal and is sometimes part of ovulating? A few people even said they did have when they became pregnant. 
A lot of people still have cm after ovulation (I def do). The only thing I can think of is it's just thicker than normal. If yesterday was your peak O, I doubt it has anything to do with pregnancy unfortunately :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Hello everyone, can someone tell me what's up with jelly like cm?
> I had that all day today,I think yesterday I ovulated because the test showed positive in the afternoon,today was negative but what is with that jelly?It can't be a pregnancy sign right(dreaming) ?

The only thing I've heard about it, is that if it looks like egg whites (is this what you're describing?) it's supposed to be fertile CM


----------



## jazzylady

Thanks ladies,

I've heard so much and read myself so many things that is getting all confusing.It is yes egg white but is very stretchy and jelly like..like gelatin.. but I also know that when a pregnancy is building the cm is building around the cervix for protection.in my case it can be only fertile cm.....hmmm I think then my ovulation was today!? I hope I can still get my hubbs for a BD tonight....but he is heaving a lot of headaches lately lol


----------



## DaTucker

Pop him some advil and don't let him make excuses lol. I missed BD'ing the day I O'd bc DH 'fell asleep...'


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Pop him some advil and don't let him make excuses lol. I missed BD'ing the day I O'd bc DH 'fell asleep...'

You're funny!


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> I've heard so much and read myself so many things that is getting all confusing.It is yes egg white but is very stretchy and jelly like..like gelatin.. but I also know that when a pregnancy is building the cm is building around the cervix for protection.in my case it can be only fertile cm.....hmmm I think then my ovulation was today!? I hope I can still get my hubbs for a BD tonight....but he is heaving a lot of headaches lately lol

Get to BD'ing!


----------



## DaTucker

I'm kind of scared to go to sleep tonight, do either of you know if it's safe to take some kind of sleep aide if potentially pregnant?


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> I'm kind of scared to go to sleep tonight, do either of you know if it's safe to take some kind of sleep aide if potentially pregnant?

I take unisom, those are safe during pregnancy(I stop taking them though while I was pregnant)....but I don't know about TTC...I take them anyway for several weeks now and everything down there works normal.and I swear on herbs tea...I always get sleepy from it.


----------



## DaTucker

I might go ahead and try the tea. I need something to guarantee I won't be up and down all night, eliminating the dreams. I even took a nap this afternoon and the dreams were still there!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> I might go ahead and try the tea. I need something to guarantee I won't be up and down all night, eliminating the dreams. I even took a nap this afternoon and the dreams were still there!

I don't remember about my first pregnancy,but with my sec. and third I always dreamed about being pregnant before I find out I was pregnant .so if that happens again I will take it as a sign.I had two dreams last time about it and a week later I was positive.


----------



## DaTucker

Well they were both creepy last night...the 1st one I was in a car driven by DH and we pulled over. An old school friend of mine, who I haven't had contact with in years, walked up holding a newborn and just started talking about everyday things. Then mid sentence she kneels down in the dirt and just stares, her eyes fixated, at me. Neither she nor the baby responded to anything, just STARED. So my dream DH got nervous and he put the car in reverse and we just left her and the baby still kneeling and staring. 
I have never had such a creepy dream! Until my second one that night. Smh.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 14 for me... its been five days since last clomid pill. Instructions say you o 5-10 days after last pill! Negative opk still :( but I am having some cramping so hopefully I will o this month! Keep your fx girls!
> 
> FX'd!!! So that means you're in your fertile window, it's BD time!
> 
> BTW my husband hasnt let me touch him since my fertile week. Poor soul.Click to expand...

Ha ha I know my husband will probably be the same way! Sounds like you have some good signs! Fx for ya!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Ha ha I know my husband will probably be the same way! Sounds like you have some good signs! Fx for ya!

Alls I know is my DH needs to man up lol. He DID bring me icecream last night so I can forgive him this one time! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Well they were both creepy last night...the 1st one I was in a car driven by DH and we pulled over. An old school friend of mine, who I haven't had contact with in years, walked up holding a newborn and just started talking about everyday things. Then mid sentence she kneels down in the dirt and just stares, her eyes fixated, at me. Neither she nor the baby responded to anything, just STARED. So my dream DH got nervous and he put the car in reverse and we just left her and the baby still kneeling and staring.
> I have never had such a creepy dream! Until my second one that night. Smh.

Holy crap, that is super creepy!


----------



## Bella Grace

wantsabumpnow said:


> hey all, im 22 been TTC for 2 years and nothing. was diagnosed with PCOS and a blocked right tube. My doc put me on clomiphene tablets 50mg days 2-6. i am currently on CD23. Does anyone have any similar stories? really need some support from people going through this.
> :dust: to everyone

Hi there Wantsabumpnow! I have been ttc about 2yrs now and 10mos ago, they daignosed me with a blocked left tube at my hsg... 5mos ago, I went for a tubal canalization (more in depth hsg) and both tubes were clear! Now I on 50mg clomid day5-9 and I am on CD27. 
How did they diagnose your pcos? I've always been curious about this bc my docs don't suspect pcos or endometriosis, but I don't know how they know I don't have either of these?! 
ttys


----------



## Bella Grace

I have been reading some of your posts and you all sound so positive!! I am just figuring this whole site out... it took me a while to feel the urge to talk to others in a similar boat as me, but I am so happy I got on here! It feels good to talk about all this stuff with ppl who get it!!:flower:


----------



## DaTucker

Bella Grace said:


> I have been reading some of your posts and you all sound so positive!! I am just figuring this whole site out... it took me a while to feel the urge to talk to others in a similar boat as me, but I am so happy I got on here! It feels good to talk about all this stuff with ppl who get it!!:flower:

Hi Bella :) all these ladies are super great and helpful! I hope you enjoy it here on Brb!


----------



## jazzylady

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant


That is so interesting, I thought that someone from you ladies may find it too.


----------



## jazzylady

Bella Grace said:


> I have been reading some of your posts and you all sound so positive!! I am just figuring this whole site out... it took me a while to feel the urge to talk to others in a similar boat as me, but I am so happy I got on here! It feels good to talk about all this stuff with ppl who get it!!:flower:

Welcome...we have to stay positive.one day it will be our turn !


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Holy crap, that is super creepy!

Ikr?? I'm dreading sleep lol.


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant
> 
> 
> That is so interesting, I thought that someone from you ladies may find it too.

Wow I had no idea about the fresh sperm!! That's really interesting...
I knew the day before ovulation was the best day, but go figure about the others! I, for one, feel much better now. :) thank you!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant
> 
> 
> That is so interesting, I thought that someone from you ladies may find it too.
> 
> Wow I had no idea about the fresh sperm!! That's really interesting...
> I knew the day before ovulation was the best day, but go figure about the others! I, for one, feel much better now. :) thank you!Click to expand...

I know crazy ,right?I guess Google stalking is not such a waste of time after all....hmmm or is me just being crazy


----------



## DaTucker

Nooooo I have been Google stalking like crazy these last few weeks! Since joining this forum ive learned so much. I'd be like, "Really??" And rush to Google lol


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> I'm kind of scared to go to sleep tonight, do either of you know if it's safe to take some kind of sleep aide if potentially pregnant?

All I know is that you chart looks VERY promising..... Fx ToesX


----------



## Aznmijja

So I thought I would post something interesting didnt want to give false to anyone which is why I waited to get test results back.. My husband was diagnosed well told basically that his mobility was low and sperm count he is currently taking clomid and has been for awhile they took a test a while back and it had improvment but we did reaearch and decided to through some stuff in the mix we bought fertile aid from gnc and he has now been taking it a month he was tested agian today and he is almost at 95% which is an amazing blessing.. So with that said if I dont get pregnant naturally I will think more on doing a round of iui.. Doctor recomends it just b.c I only have one tube... Fx for natural...


----------



## jazzylady

Aznmijja said:


> So I thought I would post something interesting didnt want to give false to anyone which is why I waited to get test results back.. My husband was diagnosed well told basically that his mobility was low and sperm count he is currently taking clomid and has been for awhile they took a test a while back and it had improvment but we did reaearch and decided to through some stuff in the mix we bought fertile aid from gnc and he has now been taking it a month he was tested agian today and he is almost at 95% which is an amazing blessing.. So with that said if I dont get pregnant naturally I will think more on doing a round of iui.. Doctor recomends it just b.c I only have one tube... Fx for natural...

Oh wow you have to deal with so much though,I have no experience with what you said in your last sentence, lol,to give you an advice or say something helpful but I keep my finger cross for you.


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> So I thought I would post something interesting didnt want to give false to anyone which is why I waited to get test results back.. My husband was diagnosed well told basically that his mobility was low and sperm count he is currently taking clomid and has been for awhile they took a test a while back and it had improvment but we did reaearch and decided to through some stuff in the mix we bought fertile aid from gnc and he has now been taking it a month he was tested agian today and he is almost at 95% which is an amazing blessing.. So with that said if I dont get pregnant naturally I will think more on doing a round of iui.. Doctor recomends it just b.c I only have one tube... Fx for natural...

That's really great! It's amazing that such simple solutions can help out so much. I've heard of women TTC for years, going through IVF, etc and not getting any results. Then using something as simple as preseed for the first time and finally conceiving.

Good luck on your natural conception!


----------



## jazzylady

https://www.twoweekwait.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms


Because I can't sleep yet being all hyper about the TTW thought I post this info here,maybe someone may be interested.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant
> 
> 
> That is so interesting, I thought that someone from you ladies may find it too.

Glad you posted that! Makes me more hopeful for this month! 

I took another test this morning, another BFN. Currently 7DPO so trying to chalk it up to the fact that it's still so early. Not telling DH that I started testing yet, but I left the little strip on the bathroom counter when he got into the shower so he may have seen it. I had horrible line eyes this morning! One second I'd think I'd see something, then I would blink and it would be gone. Boo! I'll try again tomorrow morning. 

Amanda, how excited are you for tomorrow morning?? And hows this for weird dreams: last night I dreamt that Pauly D from Jersey Shore was pregnant by JWoww! Yes, HE was the pregnant one!! Wth?!?!


----------



## Ag3

Bella Grace said:


> I have been reading some of your posts and you all sound so positive!! I am just figuring this whole site out... it took me a while to feel the urge to talk to others in a similar boat as me, but I am so happy I got on here! It feels good to talk about all this stuff with ppl who get it!!:flower:

Hi Bella! Glad to have you. When did you ovulate on clomid I did 5-9 and am on cd15.


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant
> 
> 
> That is so interesting, I thought that someone from you ladies may find it too.

Thanks so much! That was very interesting and good info to know!


----------



## Ag3

Sorry I have been super busy! I'm going to read and catch up tonight.. hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not

Aw :( those things seriously suck. I'm getting on here right after I take the test tomorrow, omg I'm not going to be able to sleep!

Take a look at my chart, I got another rise in temp!!! A few more high temps and I have my triphasic!! 

For those of you who don't temp, a triphasic chart is when you have a second shift in your daily temp reading and it stays higher. A lot of the time it's a good early indication of pregnancy! Not all the time though.


----------



## DaTucker

Also, Chelsea, I went snooping around Google about dream meanings and dreaming of a man being pregnant actually means something...I can't find it for some reason though! I don't fully believe all that, but it's something fun to know.


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not
> 
> Aw :( those things seriously suck. I'm getting on here right after I take the test tomorrow, omg I'm not going to be able to sleep!
> 
> Take a look at my chart, I got another rise in temp!!! A few more high temps and I have my triphasic!!
> 
> For those of you who don't temp, a triphasic chart is when you have a second shift in your daily temp reading and it stays higher. A lot of the time it's a good early indication of pregnancy! Not all the time though.Click to expand...

your chart looks amazing mine is all over the place and doesnt even seem to make sense.. Its almost reading like I O a week ago which would have been impossible...


----------



## DaTucker

Thank you! I just checked yours out, it actually looks like you O'd today...I'm certain you mentioned it before, but do you know what CD you are on? How long have you been temping?


----------



## DaTucker

Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Sorry I have been super busy! I'm going to read and catch up tonight.. hope everyone has a great day!

Can't wait to talk tonight then :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not
> 
> Aw :( those things seriously suck. I'm getting on here right after I take the test tomorrow, omg I'm not going to be able to sleep!
> 
> Take a look at my chart, I got another rise in temp!!! A few more high temps and I have my triphasic!!
> 
> For those of you who don't temp, a triphasic chart is when you have a second shift in your daily temp reading and it stays higher. A lot of the time it's a good early indication of pregnancy! Not all the time though.Click to expand...
> 
> your chart looks amazing mine is all over the place and doesnt even seem to make sense.. Its almost reading like I O a week ago which would have been impossible...Click to expand...

I wish I could temp! I feel like mine would be all over the place, too. I never just sleep through the night, I usually always get up at least once to do something. 

I'm going to check out what it means when you dream about a man being pregnant, haha!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not
> 
> Aw :( those things seriously suck. I'm getting on here right after I take the test tomorrow, omg I'm not going to be able to sleep!
> 
> Take a look at my chart, I got another rise in temp!!! A few more high temps and I have my triphasic!!
> 
> For those of you who don't temp, a triphasic chart is when you have a second shift in your daily temp reading and it stays higher. A lot of the time it's a good early indication of pregnancy! Not all the time though.Click to expand...


Fx'd for you!! I have to work third shift tonight, so if you can't sleep i'll be on here!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Sorry I have been super busy! I'm going to read and catch up tonight.. hope everyone has a great day!

Thanks! :flower: Hope you have a great day, too!


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhhh I'll def be on talking to you then, there will be no sleep for me!
You know, all they require is a solid 3 hours. Can you get at least that much sleep?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ohhhh I'll def be on talking to you then, there will be no sleep for me!
> You know, all they require is a solid 3 hours. Can you get at least that much sleep?

Oh, I didn't know that! I do get a solid 3 hours, but would it still work with me working third shift two nights a week? or would it mess my whole chart up if those days were missing?


----------



## DaTucker

Hmmmm Idk about that....I do know it says if you miss a day not to worry and just continue temping as usual...that's something to look into...Google here I come!


----------



## DaTucker

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html

Check out that link Chelsea! If it works, it will tell you all you need to know. If not, let me know and I will copy and paste the text here.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I was snooping around the TWW board and someone had posted this website, it tells you your chances of getting a BFP according to your LMP or ovulation date. Pretty neat!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html
> 
> Check out that link Chelsea! If it works, it will tell you all you need to know. If not, let me know and I will copy and paste the text here.

Thanks! I will have to look into getting a thermometer!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I went to look at the test again (4 hours later) and there's a nice evap line on it, grrrr. Of course when I first saw it , my heart jumped up into my throat. Stupid evaps! I took another one to see if I get another evap or not
> 
> Aw :( those things seriously suck. I'm getting on here right after I take the test tomorrow, omg I'm not going to be able to sleep!
> 
> Take a look at my chart, I got another rise in temp!!! A few more high temps and I have my triphasic!!
> 
> For those of you who don't temp, a triphasic chart is when you have a second shift in your daily temp reading and it stays higher. A lot of the time it's a good early indication of pregnancy! Not all the time though.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fx'd for you!! I have to work third shift tonight, so if you can't sleep i'll be on here!Click to expand...

Yay! I'll be able to catch up and talk! I am going to try to do my signature too! I have a good feeling girls! I can't temp either Bc I'm always up and down! Can't wait to catch up!


----------



## DaTucker

Lol I went to that countdown site and it said tomorrow I will be disappointed if I take the test bc it's too early. I'm still doing it!! It's more of a need than a want, now!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html
> 
> Check out that link Chelsea! If it works, it will tell you all you need to know. If not, let me know and I will copy and paste the text here.

Thanks Amanda! I haven't heard that much about temping until now! My fx for you I really hope this is our month!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Lol I went to that countdown site and it said tomorrow I will be disappointed if I take the test bc it's too early. I'm still doing it!! It's more of a need than a want, now!

Lol, i'm still testing tomorrow, too! Just to feed my addiction I guess.

Ag3 - Fx'd for you!! This isn't the lucky thread for nothing!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html
> 
> Check out that link Chelsea! If it works, it will tell you all you need to know. If not, let me know and I will copy and paste the text here.
> 
> Thanks Amanda! I haven't heard that much about temping until now! My fx for you I really hope this is our month!!!Click to expand...

I hope it helps you two!! 

Baby dust to all of us, wouldn't it be awesome to be pregnant together?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/BBT-and-shift-work.html
> 
> Check out that link Chelsea! If it works, it will tell you all you need to know. If not, let me know and I will copy and paste the text here.
> 
> Thanks Amanda! I haven't heard that much about temping until now! My fx for you I really hope this is our month!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it helps you two!!
> 
> Baby dust to all of us, wouldn't it be awesome to be pregnant together?Click to expand...


Omg that would be amazing!! :friends:


----------



## DaTucker

So y'all know the saying "I've got line eyes," talking about seeing BFP's when they're not there? I think I have anti-line eyes. I looove spending time in the pregnancy test forum but a lot of times every other person is like, "I can see it!! Even on my phone!!" I tilt my phone, squint my eyes into ten different ugly faces, stare for 10 minutes at a time, and still can't see them!


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)

I am currently cycle day 15.


----------



## mtln777

I want to join ALL of you ladies. I just started clear blue OPK's have a 7 yr old 4 yr old and had a natural m/c labor day weekend. I just bought the OPK today and had a - result but am excited to try again tomorrow. My cycles have never been normal and don't know how to tell if I'm ovulating. I just want to be prego and get nmber 3. any advice welcome... Thanks girls and am loving on the baby dust!!! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

mtln777 said:


> I want to join ALL of you ladies. I just started clear blue OPK's have a 7 yr old 4 yr old and had a natural m/c labor day weekend. I just bought the OPK today and had a - result but am excited to try again tomorrow. My cycles have never been normal and don't know how to tell if I'm ovulating. I just want to be prego and get nmber 3. any advice welcome... Thanks girls and am loving on the baby dust!!! :)

Welcome! How many days are your cycles on average? OPKs helped me a lot (well, this cycle is the first time i've used them, but I always thought I O'd between CD12 and CD14, and turns out I ovulated on CD16 or CD17! (I got my first + CD16 at night, and they were positive all day CD17). Love them! I'm currently 7DPO and i'm a POAS addict!! 

Dust to you! :dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...

We're only 4 days apart! :thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Question for everyone: Do your friends and family know you're TTC? Some of my husband's family knows, and a couple close friends but that is all. Well, of course, all of you. I don't like when people ask me over and over "are you pregnant yet?" GRR if I was, you would know!


----------



## DaTucker

mtln777 said:


> I want to join ALL of you ladies. I just started clear blue OPK's have a 7 yr old 4 yr old and had a natural m/c labor day weekend. I just bought the OPK today and had a - result but am excited to try again tomorrow. My cycles have never been normal and don't know how to tell if I'm ovulating. I just want to be prego and get nmber 3. any advice welcome... Thanks girls and am loving on the baby dust!!! :)

Hi! :D OPK's are usually really accurate, it might take you one cycle of using them to get an idea of when you ovulate. You could also check you cervical mucus (cm) or chart your temperature. 

Baby dust to you!


----------



## DaTucker

The only people who know about us is my sister and my aunt. And within that, my sister is the only one who knows how much trouble we have been having. She's going to be 2nd to know if I become pregnant!


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...

From what it looks like, you possibly O'd yesterday...but like you said, your temps are really different. You should know by tomorrow if you did, ff will determine it after 2 or 3 days of higher temperature. Do you also check your cm or use OPK's?


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker you're symptoms are looking good vivid dreams,temperature is high,how is your CM and you're cervix position?when is your AF supposed to come?


----------



## DaTucker

My cm is "creamy" and I've never been good at reading my cervix lol. Chelsea has tried to reach us but I still have nooo idea! According to fertility friend I'm supposed to get AF next Friday I think. I'm getting super nervous.


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> My cm is "creamy" and I've never been good at reading my cervix lol. Chelsea has tried to reach us but I still have nooo idea! According to fertility friend I'm supposed to get AF next Friday I think. I'm getting super nervous.

Creamy CM is a good sign too,oh man,I don't want to make you hopes though...for how long are you trying?

I am getting so depri today...I wish so bad I could get pregnant and keep it(that's the other thing)...I just don't believe this is the month and I don't feel lucky either.why it has to be so hard?others have sex once and get pregnant...


----------



## jazzylady

And the worst is when you hear that someone you know got pregnant and you have to do baby showers and all that....poker face on and try not to think why isn't you the one who's pregnant?


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> My cm is "creamy" and I've never been good at reading my cervix lol. Chelsea has tried to reach us but I still have nooo idea! According to fertility friend I'm supposed to get AF next Friday I think. I'm getting super nervous.
> 
> Creamy CM is a good sign too,oh man,I don't want to make you hopes though...for how long are you trying?
> 
> I am getting so depri today...I wish so bad I could get pregnant and keep it(that's the other thing)...I just don't believe this is the month and I don't feel lucky either.why it has to be so hard?others have sex once and get pregnant...Click to expand...

This month makes 2 1/2 years for us. I completely understand how you're feeling, all my little brothers and sisters have gotten pregnant before me, including my 16/17 year old baby brother. I'm the only one trying and the only one not conceiving! 

I just tell myself it WILL happen one day, no matter what it takes. I've had my Downs (lots and lots of them) but being with these ladies here have helped soooo much. This is the first month in a while I haven't been bummed out.


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> And the worst is when you hear that someone you know got pregnant and you have to do baby showers and all that....poker face on and try not to think why isn't you the one who's pregnant?

Exactly!! I had to throw my sister's baby shower. I loooove my neice, she's the spunkiest little thing ever, but can you imagine when the baby showers are for us??

When my sister had Caydence and I walked into that delivery room and saw her for the first time, I literally started crying wishing it was me.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> And the worst is when you hear that someone you know got pregnant and you have to do baby showers and all that....poker face on and try not to think why isn't you the one who's pregnant?

I know exactly what you mean! DH has a billion sisters and they keep having babies! One of my SIL was so upset that she was pregnant again that all she could talk about was trying to get money for an abortion! I'm not trying to talk politics but why the hell would you ask someone TTC for money for an abortion?!? DH told her "if you don't want the baby, we'll just take him" well she decided to keep the baby and is trying for anothe when he is born because she wants a girl! (she already has 1 boy and is pregnant with the second boy right now)


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> And the worst is when you hear that someone you know got pregnant and you have to do baby showers and all that....poker face on and try not to think why isn't you the one who's pregnant?
> 
> I know exactly what you mean! DH has a billion sisters and they keep having babies! One of my SIL was so upset that she was pregnant again that all she could talk about was trying to get money for an abortion! I'm not trying to talk politics but why the hell would you ask someone TTC for money for an abortion?!? DH told her "if you don't want the baby, we'll just take him" well she decided to keep the baby and is trying for anothe when he is born because she wants a girl! (she already has 1 boy and is pregnant with the second boy right now)Click to expand...

That's almost sickening...there are so many women here who want a baby more than anything, and she goes to you, one of those women, asking money for abortion?? Some people have no shame. I'm sorry, I don't know them, but that really pushes my buttons. I'm sorry you had to deal with that!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Thanks for understanding! To make matters even worse, she talked about it in front of DH's aunt who was 6 weeks pregnant at the time and she had been TTC for NINE YEARS!! (she ended up getting pregnant naturally, btw)


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...

Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...

She's using her first test tomorrow morning


----------



## Ag3

mtln777 said:


> I want to join ALL of you ladies. I just started clear blue OPK's have a 7 yr old 4 yr old and had a natural m/c labor day weekend. I just bought the OPK today and had a - result but am excited to try again tomorrow. My cycles have never been normal and don't know how to tell if I'm ovulating. I just want to be prego and get nmber 3. any advice welcome... Thanks girls and am loving on the baby dust!!! :)

Glad to have you! I am on CD15 still not ovulated yet. How long did it take for you to conceive first two?


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Question for everyone: Do your friends and family know you're TTC? Some of my husband's family knows, and a couple close friends but that is all. Well, of course, all of you. I don't like when people ask me over and over "are you pregnant yet?" GRR if I was, you would know!

Yes but only people close to me Bc I hate being asked that!!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Question for everyone: Do your friends and family know you're TTC? Some of my husband's family knows, and a couple close friends but that is all. Well, of course, all of you. I don't like when people ask me over and over "are you pregnant yet?" GRR if I was, you would know!

Only one close friend of mine know as far as family no its just to much stress for them to be calling me asking me is there a baby yet..... and if it doesnt happen i am not letting anyone down, and i dont have to hear pitty.... so just all of u here with me but its different itsnlike we are going througnit together were they are just watching etc....


----------



## DaTucker

Dude I'm dying of boredom. This TWW is killing me. At least before I had a job to distract me. Why couldn't we move somewhere more inhabited!! I would take a smelly 80 year old women with 50 cats as a neighbor at this point!!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> She's using her first test tomorrow morningClick to expand...

Huh I'm confused lol


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> She's using her first test tomorrow morningClick to expand...
> 
> Huh I'm confused lolClick to expand...

I think she thought you were talking to me lol


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Dude I'm dying of boredom. This TWW is killing me. At least before I had a job to distract me. Why couldn't we move somewhere more inhabited!! I would take a smelly 80 year old women with 50 cats as a neighbor at this point!!

Ha ha! Poor thing! It seems like its taking me forever to ovulate unless the meds don't work and I don't ovulate this month:( I haven't even made it to the tww I am starting to doubt o but I still feel littletwinges in my ovaries so hopefully my egg is growing!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> She's using her first test tomorrow morningClick to expand...
> 
> Huh I'm confused lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think she thought you were talking to me lolClick to expand...

Ha ha I think so! Loll we are all going half crazy!!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> She's using her first test tomorrow morningClick to expand...
> 
> Huh I'm confused lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think she thought you were talking to me lolClick to expand...

Oops! Sorry lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

Quick update before I try to take a nap before work - more sliiight cramping today, mostly on the right side. I am craving chocolate or something sweet soooo bad! I had some candy corn to hold me over though. 

Amanda, sooo cannot wait for you to test tomorrow!!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday I mean, I didn't realize you haven't put a temp in for today! Unless you're a day behind me. (Which would be so cool :D)
> 
> I am currently cycle day 15.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! So we will probably be testing around the same time!Click to expand...
> 
> She's using her first test tomorrow morningClick to expand...
> 
> Huh I'm confused lolClick to expand...
> 
> I think she thought you were talking to me lolClick to expand...

Ha ha I think so! Loll we are all going half crazy!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Quick update before I try to take a nap before work - more sliiight cramping today, mostly on the right side. I am craving chocolate or something sweet soooo bad! I had some candy corn to hold me over though.
> 
> Amanda, sooo cannot wait for you to test tomorrow!!

That means it's a nutella night, then! 

I keep thinking about it literally every ten minutes. I need to chill lol


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!

I know hopefully it will happen soon! Husband has been wanting to bd a lot lately so I think he has baby fever too! Lol


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!

Btw thanks Amanda you made me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!
> 
> I know hopefully it will happen soon! Husband has been wanting to bd a lot lately so I think he has baby fever too! LolClick to expand...

Then your husband needs to teach mine a thing or two lol!

On a completely unrelated note, I've got a job interview tomorrow!!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!
> 
> I know hopefully it will happen soon! Husband has been wanting to bd a lot lately so I think he has baby fever too! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Then your husband needs to teach mine a thing or two lol!
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I've got a job interview tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Normally it's not like that lol I don't know what's gotten in to him!! Yay! What is your future employment?:thumbup:


----------



## DaTucker

Books-a-million lol. I was NOT ready to go back in to childcare, those kids drained my energy!! I decided a simple part time job with a company I enjoy would be best :D I loooove reading. One of the questions on the application was how many books have you read in the last year? The most the had was 4 or more, I was pssshhh maybe 4 or more a MONTH!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, it'll happen!! I O'd at 13 dpo but Chelsea didn't until what? 16? 17? I know it's a long wait but it could be tomorrow!
> 
> I know hopefully it will happen soon! Husband has been wanting to bd a lot lately so I think he has baby fever too! LolClick to expand...
> 
> Then your husband needs to teach mine a thing or two lol!
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I've got a job interview tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Yay!! Where at?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Books-a-million lol. I was NOT ready to go back in to childcare, those kids drained my energy!! I decided a simple part time job with a company I enjoy would be best :D I loooove reading. One of the questions on the application was how many books have you read in the last year? The most the had was 4 or more, I was pssshhh maybe 4 or more a MONTH!

That sounds like a really relaxing job! Fx'd for you! Have you read the hunger games trilogy yet?


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhh yes, I hopped on that real quick! It's officially one of my favorite series!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Ohhh yes, I hopped on that real quick! It's officially one of my favorite series!

I loved it, too! Kept me awake at night at work, that's for sure!


----------



## DaTucker

I bet you would really enjoy the Gemma Doyle Trilogy! It's nothing like Hunger Games, but it's one of my favorites. Do you read often?


----------



## Aznmijja

Arghhh such a stressful day :-( i dont know when i O or even if i did i use the monitor all it has said for 4 days ia high fertility, i went and bought clearblue digi with smiley faces and it doesnt read that i surged..... So here i am waiting for the morning to pee agian....


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, I hopped on that real quick! It's officially one of my favorite series!
> 
> I loved it, too! Kept me awake at night at work, that's for sure!Click to expand...

Loved the hunger games! I love to read too if it's a good book! What is the Gemma Doyle trilogy about? Haven't heard of it. So excited for your interview! You'll do great!


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Arghhh such a stressful day :-( i dont know when i O or even if i did i use the monitor all it has said for 4 days ia high fertility, i went and bought clearblue digi with smiley faces and it doesnt read that i surged..... So here i am waiting for the morning to pee agian....

I know the feeling! All negative opk's hopefully we'll o in the next few days keep your head up!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh such a stressful day :-( i dont know when i O or even if i did i use the monitor all it has said for 4 days ia high fertility, i went and bought clearblue digi with smiley faces and it doesnt read that i surged..... So here i am waiting for the morning to pee agian....
> 
> I know the feeling! All negative opk's hopefully we'll o in the next few days keep your head up!Click to expand...

I hope it is soon or maybe that i already have :-( b.c if it doesnt come in the next day or ao i will have an extremely long cycle...


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, I hopped on that real quick! It's officially one of my favorite series!
> 
> I loved it, too! Kept me awake at night at work, that's for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Loved the hunger games! I love to read too if it's a good book! What is the Gemma Doyle trilogy about? Haven't heard of it. So excited for your interview! You'll do great!Click to expand...

 https://www.randomhouse.com/teens/gemmadoyle/home.php


Check that out, they may not seem much from the descriptions but I love them. I have a knack for finding great books ;) I was totally into twilight waaaaay before it was even though to become a movie. I've recently decided I would love to be a book editor!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh such a stressful day :-( i dont know when i O or even if i did i use the monitor all it has said for 4 days ia high fertility, i went and bought clearblue digi with smiley faces and it doesnt read that i surged..... So here i am waiting for the morning to pee agian....
> 
> I know the feeling! All negative opk's hopefully we'll o in the next few days keep your head up!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is soon or maybe that i already have :-( b.c if it doesnt come in the next day or ao i will have an extremely long cycle...Click to expand...

Sorry if you've already been asked this but how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sitting here at work holding my pee...haven't used the bathroom since midnight I'm about to pee my pants!! Can't wait to go home and test!


----------



## DaTucker

BFN for me. Booooo! But it was a given at 8dpo! I'm trying again next Wednesday at 13dpo. Wish I had bought those cheapies...


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> BFN for me. Booooo! But it was a given at 8dpo! I'm trying again next Wednesday at 13dpo. Wish I had bought those cheapies...

Yeah I ordered them and there is literally like 20 or 30 test! Keep testing! Fx for y'all!


----------



## Ag3

Ok girls need some help/advice. Has anybody ever used the ic ovulation test? I've been testing and there is always a line but yesterday the line was the darkest it's been but still not as dark as the test line and this morning I took another and it's lighter than yesterday! I'm really confused and starting to question these test!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh yes, I hopped on that real quick! It's officially one of my favorite series!
> 
> I loved it, too! Kept me awake at night at work, that's for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> Loved the hunger games! I love to read too if it's a good book! What is the Gemma Doyle trilogy about? Haven't heard of it. So excited for your interview! You'll do great!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.randomhouse.com/teens/gemmadoyle/home.php
> 
> 
> Check that out, they may not seem much from the descriptions but I love them. I have a knack for finding great books ;) I was totally into twilight waaaaay before it was even though to become a movie. I've recently decided I would love to be a book editor!Click to expand...

Yeah I read twilight series as well! Loved 50 shades of grey so I'm ready to start a new series!


----------



## Ag3

Can't figure out how to load pics!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, Chelsea was having the same issue! I think her eventually got dark again.
do you select quick reply or post reply at the top of the screen? Bc there should be a spot where you can add attachments if you do it the second way!


----------



## joc2010

Sorry Amanda you didn't get a positive yet you will you will I know it! Im still so mad at those nurses I would have been testing with you this week! now I have another month til I test. uggh Girls I'm convinced too that those OPK's do not work. According to my app i use this is my fertile week so I might try the opk later just to see what happens.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ashley, Chelsea was having the same issue! I think her eventually got dark again.
> do you select quick reply or post reply at the top of the screen? Bc there should be a spot where you can add attachments if you do it the second way!

I tried to do that it will not let me unless it's my iPad that won't let me?


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Sorry Amanda you didn't get a positive yet you will you will I know it! Im still so mad at those nurses I would have been testing with you this week! now I have another month til I test. uggh Girls I'm convinced too that those OPK's do not work. According to my app i use this is my fertile week so I might try the opk later just to see what happens.

I know this is my fertile week as well! Even according to the clomid predictor calculator this should be prime time!


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Amanda you didn't get a positive yet you will you will I know it! Im still so mad at those nurses I would have been testing with you this week! now I have another month til I test. uggh Girls I'm convinced too that those OPK's do not work. According to my app i use this is my fertile week so I might try the opk later just to see what happens.
> 
> I know this is my fertile week as well! Even according to the clomid predictor calculator this should be prime time!Click to expand...

very cool. Yeah I screwed up my cycle because I was taking Crinone the wrong way so I had AF twice in two weeks bc the nurse gave me the wrong information on how to take it. So now I should be ovulating in the next 2 to 3 days. Dr mentioned Clomid but not sure when i will do that


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Amanda you didn't get a positive yet you will you will I know it! Im still so mad at those nurses I would have been testing with you this week! now I have another month til I test. uggh Girls I'm convinced too that those OPK's do not work. According to my app i use this is my fertile week so I might try the opk later just to see what happens.
> 
> I know this is my fertile week as well! Even according to the clomid predictor calculator this should be prime time!Click to expand...
> 
> very cool. Yeah I screwed up my cycle because I was taking Crinone the wrong way so I had AF twice in two weeks bc the nurse gave me the wrong information on how to take it. So now I should be ovulating in the next 2 to 3 days. Dr mentioned Clomid but not sure when i will do thatClick to expand...

that is crazy! well we may o around the same day... info about clomid says 5-10 days after last pill and im on day 8 still no o!!! so i'm being hopeful but still have my doubts!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh such a stressful day :-( i dont know when i O or even if i did i use the monitor all it has said for 4 days ia high fertility, i went and bought clearblue digi with smiley faces and it doesnt read that i surged..... So here i am waiting for the morning to pee agian....
> 
> I know the feeling! All negative opk's hopefully we'll o in the next few days keep your head up!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope it is soon or maybe that i already have :-( b.c if it doesnt come in the next day or ao i will have an extremely long cycle...Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if you've already been asked this but how long are your cycles normally?Click to expand...

Well I with taking femera its wierd b.c this month my cycle was 21 days and but they are usually 32 days...


----------



## Aznmijja

Ok so I have an question that is very TMI but I have been waiting to ask... Every month I know the feeling of when I will release a blood clot I can usually feel it coming all the way down and intil its out I have asked my OBGyN about this and he said that its usually b.c of the lining but did an U/S and saw nothing out of the ordinary so my question is do any of you experiance blood clots???


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ok so I have an question that is very TMI but I have been waiting to ask... Every month I know the feeling of when I will release a blood clot I can usually feel it coming all the way down and intil its out I have asked my OBGyN about this and he said that its usually b.c of the lining but did an U/S and saw nothing out of the ordinary so my question is do any of you experiance blood clots???

Yes, I have usually they are on my second day which is usually my heaviest day. I don't notice them as much if I'm wearing a tampon. When I used to wear pads several years ago tmi I could feel everything and it still makes me cringe! I hated that feeling!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3: I do use IC OPKs. The same thing happened to me. They started getting darker at 10 to 11DPO so I thought I was going to ovulate at about 14DPO (I have always thought that I O between CD12-14). Then they got so light I could barely see them & I freake bc I thought I wasn't going to O. Then I got my first + OPK on CD16 at night, then CD17 all day was a super dark + (the test line was darker than the control line). And that makes perfect sense because my cycle was 32 days last month so that's dead on. I love the IC because I can take them as many times as I want because I have like 50 of them! I'll post a pic of them when I get to my computer.


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Ok so I have an question that is very TMI but I have been waiting to ask... Every month I know the feeling of when I will release a blood clot I can usually feel it coming all the way down and intil its out I have asked my OBGyN about this and he said that its usually b.c of the lining but did an U/S and saw nothing out of the ordinary so my question is do any of you experiance blood clots???

I get them as well, nothing really big or anything. But also on my heaviest day.


----------



## joc2010

I get the blood clots too normally on my 2nd day which is my heaviest but I now have been using tampons for the last 2 years and do not notice them I cannot stand pads whats so ever. So I decided since according to my app I should ovulate on sun so I'm going to attempt on opk and see what happens. I'm sure it will be negative but trying to think positive just never had a positive one.


----------



## DaTucker

I hope you get it, Jessica!! Remember the best time to BD is before ovulation though, I would BD all week if I was you lol. Which I actually did and a week and a half later DH STILL won't dtd with me. What a jerk.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Ok so I have an question that is very TMI but I have been waiting to ask... Every month I know the feeling of when I will release a blood clot I can usually feel it coming all the way down and intil its out I have asked my OBGyN about this and he said that its usually b.c of the lining but did an U/S and saw nothing out of the ordinary so my question is do any of you experiance blood clots???

I get small ones sometimes, usually on the second day of AF


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here are my IC OPKs from this cycle: 

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/CD7-18.jpg

I didn't add the ones after CD18 but they looked like CD7. 

Took a POAS this morning, BFN. But AF isn't expected until Friday (a week from today) so I know it's still super early. Testing again in the AM! 

Hope everyone had a great day. I made a huge batch of no-bake cookies!


----------



## DaTucker

Mmmmm cookies!! I had some Phish Food icecream.... I hope AF doesn't come for any of us this month!!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3: I do use IC OPKs. The same thing happened to me. They started getting darker at 10 to 11DPO so I thought I was going to ovulate at about 14DPO (I have always thought that I O between CD12-14). Then they got so light I could barely see them & I freake bc I thought I wasn't going to O. Then I got my first + OPK on CD16 at night, then CD17 all day was a super dark + (the test line was darker than the control line). And that makes perfect sense because my cycle was 32 days last month so that's dead on. I love the IC because I can take them as many times as I want because I have like 50 of them! I'll post a pic of them when I get to my computer.

Thanks so much girl! I wish I could upload my picture but it won't let me! Maybe I need to get your email and maybe you could put it up unless I can figure it out soon loll!


----------



## joc2010

pffff i must be a complete dumb ass.... so i have the clear blue opk's. Like I told you I was going to do one tonight well I haven't been feeling good the last few days so I went pee and I must have peed to long on it or something Bc I got this BIG error message on it a book showed up on it and I pulled the stick and it was all sorts of messed up. ughh lol


----------



## DaTucker

Lol I'm always scared I'll do that too. At least it told you instead of making you wonder wtf was happening!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Ag3: I do use IC OPKs. The same thing happened to me. They started getting darker at 10 to 11DPO so I thought I was going to ovulate at about 14DPO (I have always thought that I O between CD12-14). Then they got so light I could barely see them & I freake bc I thought I wasn't going to O. Then I got my first + OPK on CD16 at night, then CD17 all day was a super dark + (the test line was darker than the control line). And that makes perfect sense because my cycle was 32 days last month so that's dead on. I love the IC because I can take them as many times as I want because I have like 50 of them! I'll post a pic of them when I get to my computer.
> 
> Thanks so much girl! I wish I could upload my picture but it won't let me! Maybe I need to get your email and maybe you could put it up unless I can figure it out soon loll!Click to expand...

Create an account on photobucket.com and upload the pic on that site. Then copy & paste the link they give you under your pic and it will be in the message.


----------



## Aznmijja

So from blood work done today i deff O this month so i guess i am on to the ttw oh joy the worst dh hid my tests he said it was for my own good :-\ if it doesnt stick this month doctor is giving me injectables with timed bd..... sending baby dust to all of u in your tww


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> So from blood work done today i deff O this month so i guess i am on to the ttw oh joy the worst dh hid my tests he said it was for my own good :-\ if it doesnt stick this month doctor is giving me injectables with timed bd..... sending baby dust to all of u in your tww

Yay I'm glad you o'd fx for you that you'll get your bfp sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> So from blood work done today i deff O this month so i guess i am on to the ttw oh joy the worst dh hid my tests he said it was for my own good :-\ if it doesnt stick this month doctor is giving me injectables with timed bd..... sending baby dust to all of u in your tww


GL on your TWW!! Lol at your husband though, that's funny.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> So from blood work done today i deff O this month so i guess i am on to the ttw oh joy the worst dh hid my tests he said it was for my own good :-\ if it doesnt stick this month doctor is giving me injectables with timed bd..... sending baby dust to all of u in your tww

The TWW sucks! Glad you O'd though! Hopefully you can find some things to keep your mind off testing!


----------



## DaTucker

Chelsea, I have never heard a truer statement....


----------



## jazzylady

Hey ladies, I hope soon one of you will have good news..I am trying to take a break
from the baby stuffs...is just stressing me out.but still I got today in the mail fertility tea which is very yummy and the reviews so far are good it has raspberry leaves, green tea all the good stuffs.
My nipples are sensitive,but I guess that is just from ovulating the past days.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Hey ladies, I hope soon one of you will have good news..I am trying to take a break
> from the baby stuffs...is just stressing me out.but still I got today in the mail fertility tea which is very yummy and the reviews so far are good it has raspberry leaves, green tea all the good stuffs.
> My nipples are sensitive,but I guess that is just from ovulating the past days.

The second month I took a break from TTC and switched to NTNP I got pregnant with DS#2, and the first month of NTNP got a BFP (chemical pregnancy). Sometimes relaxing is all you need!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

BFN over here this morning at 9DPO, grrrr


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> BFN over here this morning at 9DPO, grrrr

Keep your head up it's still early!! :flower:


----------



## Ag3

Img_20120921_1...

*


----------



## Ag3

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/IMG_20120921_114015_zpsf3934c06.jpg
Yay I figured it out! 
These are from the past 4-5 days, testing 2/3 times.


----------



## Ag3

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/IMG_20120921_134025_zps9e24085e.jpg
This is the latest it was yesterday afternoon around 5 pm. I felt like I o'd yesterday cramping in left side and I was just irritable! But who knows!


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So from blood work done today i deff O this month so i guess i am on to the ttw oh joy the worst dh hid my tests he said it was for my own good :-\ if it doesnt stick this month doctor is giving me injectables with timed bd..... sending baby dust to all of u in your tww
> 
> 
> GL on your TWW!! Lol at your husband though, that's funny.Click to expand...

That is so not funny I will go looking for them tomorrow...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/IMG_20120921_114015_zpsf3934c06.jpg
> Yay I figured it out!
> These are from the past 4-5 days, testing 2/3 times.

Looks good!! Hopefully you're getting read to O!


----------



## joc2010

can you girls give me the website you ordered your opks from and the brand. because I just found out the Digital CB easy does not have refills and they are ridicoulsy expensive to keep buying


----------



## Ag3

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-09-22084004_zpseab23e1d.jpg
This morning but not fmu. Cd 17


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> can you girls give me the website you ordered your opks from and the brand. because I just found out the Digital CB easy does not have refills and they are ridicoulsy expensive to keep buying

Don't know the exact site Chelsea has the link on one of her post bc I just clicked her link and went from there but I do know it's amazon


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> can you girls give me the website you ordered your opks from and the brand. because I just found out the Digital CB easy does not have refills and they are ridicoulsy expensive to keep buying

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0026995KO/ref=mp_s_a_3?pi=SL75&qid=1348322678&sr=8-3


----------



## DaTucker

Yay Ashley! It doesn't quite look like it's there yet but almost! But I personally don't trust OPK's so if you were cramping yesterday it might have been it...any EWCM?


----------



## DaTucker

Found it!! This is the link Chelsea posted, Jessica! And everyone else who would like some OPK's!

https://www.amazon.com/Ovulation-Pr...d=1347383829&sr=8-2&keywords=Ovulation+Strips

I hope all of you ladies are having a great weekend so far!


----------



## DaTucker

Lol dang I'm too late posting it.


----------



## DaTucker

Also, update on me: no new symptoms, feeling disappointingly normal today...had a temp drop yesterday and got scared AF was on her way but it rose even higher than ever today. Only thing is hubby woke me up with his stupid game a whole hour early so I had to temp then. I hope temping early didn't mess it up!!
And a close friend's sister passed away and they asked Daniel to be a pall bearer so we have to make a long 8 hour drive to Louisiana tomorrow for the Monday funeral. It won't be a long trip bc Daniel has to be at work 7a.m. Tuesday.


----------



## joc2010

I dont trust the opk's either. I'm cramping for the last two days now too If my cycle wasn't messed up I should be gettin AF right around now. But again I haven't been feeling good at all Like i'm going to throw up (sorry TMI). OH keeps telling me to take a preg test but I"m like my cycle is screwed up and Dr said last week it looked like AF. but again it was not full blown like he said it would become. SO I have no clue what I should do! Do I wait another 2 weeks to see if I get af from the 2nd time I had it or do I take a preg test. I guess I just dont want to waste the money if its neg and get my hopes up. what do you girls think


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Yay Ashley! It doesn't quite look like it's there yet but almost! But I personally don't trust OPK's so if you were cramping yesterday it might have been it...any EWCM?

No but I can see something shiny on the toilet paper seems like. That was one thing they said about clomid that it will dry you up so that wasn't a good indication. I hate opk's too this is the darkest line I've gotten in the past two months. I still feel a little twinge on the left side! Come on o! I'm ready for the tww! Either way I go to the dr wed for bloodwork to see if I o'd so ill know for sure then!


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yay Ashley! It doesn't quite look like it's there yet but almost! But I personally don't trust OPK's so if you were cramping yesterday it might have been it...any EWCM?
> 
> No but I can see something shiny on the toilet paper seems like. That was one thing they said about clomid that it will dry you up so that wasn't a good indication. I hate opk's too this is the darkest line I've gotten in the past two months. I still feel a little twinge on the left side! Come on o! I'm ready for the tww! Either way I go to the dr wed for bloodwork to see if I o'd so ill know for sure then!Click to expand...

I go on fri for my bloodwork good luck


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> I dont trust the opk's either. I'm cramping for the last two days now too If my cycle wasn't messed up I should be gettin AF right around now. But again I haven't been feeling good at all Like i'm going to throw up (sorry TMI). OH keeps telling me to take a preg test but I"m like my cycle is screwed up and Dr said last week it looked like AF. but again it was not full blown like he said it would become. SO I have no clue what I should do! Do I wait another 2 weeks to see if I get af from the 2nd time I had it or do I take a preg test. I guess I just dont want to waste the money if its neg and get my hopes up. what do you girls think

Order those cheapies that Amanda and Chelsea posted they are inexpensive and they give you a ton that way you can test as much as you want! :thumbup:


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Yay Ashley! It doesn't quite look like it's there yet but almost! But I personally don't trust OPK's so if you were cramping yesterday it might have been it...any EWCM?
> 
> No but I can see something shiny on the toilet paper seems like. That was one thing they said about clomid that it will dry you up so that wasn't a good indication. I hate opk's too this is the darkest line I've gotten in the past two months. I still feel a little twinge on the left side! Come on o! I'm ready for the tww! Either way I go to the dr wed for bloodwork to see if I o'd so ill know for sure then!Click to expand...
> 
> I go on fri for my bloodwork good luckClick to expand...

Good luck to you! It's so crazy I've been feeling nauseous too! Last night and this morning so of course I googled it and it said can be signs of ovulation or a cyst!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Also, update on me: no new symptoms, feeling disappointingly normal today...had a temp drop yesterday and got scared AF was on her way but it rose even higher than ever today. Only thing is hubby woke me up with his stupid game a whole hour early so I had to temp then. I hope temping early didn't mess it up!!
> And a close friend's sister passed away and they asked Daniel to be a pall bearer so we have to make a long 8 hour drive to Louisiana tomorrow for the Monday funeral. It won't be a long trip bc Daniel has to be at work 7a.m. Tuesday.

Don't give up hope yet!! But I'm also feeling a tad discouraged about this month :( I'm having a great day so far - called into work last night because my mom got here last night from Australia (she lives there) so we had a big breakfast this morning and we're pretty much just being lazy today. DS's football game is rained/hailed out so we're just lounging in PJs all day! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hope the doc can give you some answers!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Quick update: some mild cramping today, and my bbs are kind of sore near my armpits. Fx'd!!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Quick update: some mild cramping today, and my bbs are kind of sore near my armpits. Fx'd!!

Fx!!! Just went through some cramping! Major! And I feel wet Tominello maybe its working!


----------



## Ag3

Damn autocorrect!


----------



## DaTucker

Hell yeah for sore boobs and cramping!! Your symptoms keep getting more promising.

Mine have been sore but they were last month too, I think for me it could go either way.

Lol Ashley, don't you hate it?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Quick update: some mild cramping today, and my bbs are kind of sore near my armpits. Fx'd!!
> 
> Fx!!! Just went through some cramping! Major! And I feel wet Tominello maybe its working!Click to expand...

Yay, good signs! 

Lol autocorrect gets me sometimes, too :)


----------



## DaTucker

Hey for those of you who know about the fatigue, is it something that lasts throughout the day whether you nap or not? This last week I've been getting tired a few hours after waking up for the day and end up taking a 3-4 hour nap then feeling great once I wake up again. Is that considered fatigue? Bc I don't want to mark that as a symptom unless it is.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'd consider that fatigue. Before I knew I was preg with DS2, I kept falling asleep while I was driving and stuff and I HAD to take naps every day!


----------



## DaTucker

Omg how dangerous!! Let's hope that doesn't happen this time! Well then I'm tentatively marking fatigue on my symptom list.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay!!


----------



## Ag3

I would literally fall asleep if I sat down when I was preggo! Update just bought digital o test! And I bought preseed a couple weeks ago and use it when we bd. I just hope dh is not worn out. We never bd this much !


----------



## DaTucker

I've heard such great things about preseed!! I really hope it works for y'all! The conceive plus is supposed to have a different consistency if y'all didn't like that one.


----------



## chelsealynnb

I want to get preseed!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> I want to get preseed!

i think I am going to get it too


----------



## Ag3

I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!


----------



## DaTucker

Haha me too, looks like we're all on the same page!


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!

I say keep BD'ing (poor hubby though lol). At least you have an appointment coming up!


----------



## Ag3

I know true story. I just hate the anticipation and wait


----------



## jazzylady

Hello ladies,hope you all are doing good.I missed a lot lately,is just when hubbs is at home we always do things together.Anyway I try not to stress but I was thinking today of acupuncture, maybe that may help...No symptoms so far,just a lot of CM,but is not unusual for me.So,I drink tea and wait.After my app ,my AF should come only in 18 days,that is a long time.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> Hello ladies,hope you all are doing good.I missed a lot lately,is just when hubbs is at home we always do things together.Anyway I try not to stress but I was thinking today of acupuncture, maybe that may help...No symptoms so far,just a lot of CM,but is not unusual for me.So,I drink tea and wait.After my app ,my AF should come only in 18 days,that is a long time.
> 
> Hope you all have a good weekend.

Hope your weekend is great as well! I live in a small town and I don't think we have anybody close for acupuncture but I might look into it.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!

Is preseed supposed to make a big difference? I mean does it help your chances of concieving a lot?


----------



## DaTucker

Yes yes yes!!! Go look at some reviews on it, or find a thread on here. They have some amazing stories!!

Jazzy, I have also heard acupuncture is great, and they do say the more stresses you are about conceiving, the less likely it is to happen.


----------



## Ag3

Some people swear by preseed! We shall see! It even says on the box I think if your not preggo within 6 months of using it to call your dr. Btw Chelsea I think I felt the cervix thing today ha! It felt like the tip of my nose kind of. And I think it was high but I don't know difference in high/low cervix


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Some people swear by preseed! We shall see! It even says on the box I think if your not preggo within 6 months of using it to call your dr. Btw Chelsea I think I felt the cervix thing today ha! It felt like the tip of my nose kind of. And I think it was high but I don't know difference in high/low cervix

If you did feel it and it was high, when it comes down low you'll know the difference. You barely have to reach in for it


----------



## chelsealynnb

If I dont get a BFP this cycle I'm going to order it!!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> If I dont get a BFP this cycle I'm going to order it!!

You can get it from walgreens that's where I got mine so I'm sure any pharmacy has it


----------



## chelsealynnb

Another BFN this morning, gawrrr


----------



## Ag3

So another - opk a lot lighter than yesterday that was with fmu so I'm going to test again with smu and try to upload another pic . So frustrating!


----------



## Ag3

I know it's blurry but it's the darkest line I've gotten so far. Cervix is high open and feels firm like the tip of my nose I guess. Digital opk is negative though so I don't know do y'all think I'm getting close? 
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-09-23095711_zpsa66680b7.jpgSorry about the pic it's terrible going to try and get a better one


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> I know it's blurry but it's the darkest line I've gotten so far. Cervix is high open and feels firm like the tip of my nose I guess. Digital opk is negative though so I don't know do y'all think I'm getting close?
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-09-23095711_zpsa66680b7.jpgSorry about the pic it's terrible going to try and get a better one

Looks like it's getting there, that's about how mine was. Mine went from light but easy to see to + in 5 hours. What CD are you on now?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I would literally fall asleep if I sat down when I was preggo! Update just bought digital o test! And I bought preseed a couple weeks ago and use it when we bd. I just hope dh is not worn out. We never bd this much !

Yea I heard alot about preseed didnt pay it any mind till my doc told me to get some just b.c I have limited cm at times and it mochs ewcm and it will keep the little swimmer alive..  Which digi did you get?


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Hey for those of you who know about the fatigue, is it something that lasts throughout the day whether you nap or not? This last week I've been getting tired a few hours after waking up for the day and end up taking a 3-4 hour nap then feeling great once I wake up again. Is that considered fatigue? Bc I don't want to mark that as a symptom unless it is.

Dont worry about you temps they say the rule is it is better to test earlier than later b.c the later you test the lower your acualy temp will be so Fx


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!

Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Is preseed supposed to make a big difference? I mean does it help your chances of concieving a lot?Click to expand...

preseed it you get it and sqeeze the bottle it literally looks like ewcm. You would think before you get it that it is just lub but it is totally different from texture to everything. and since it is sperm friendly it acually moves up with the sperm...


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> If I dont get a BFP this cycle I'm going to order it!!

At walmart they have a coupon on the box and is cheaper than the average pharmacy...


----------



## Aznmijja

Sorry guys currently playing catch up lol, was out all day yest. came home and crashed.. And just now waking up lol..


----------



## DaTucker

Hi ladies!! Sorry I've been missing, too! Had a second interview this afternoon (they move fast!) and now on the long drive back home for the funeral tomorrow. 8 hours of Texas and Louisiana roads...fun.


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's blurry but it's the darkest line I've gotten so far. Cervix is high open and feels firm like the tip of my nose I guess. Digital opk is negative though so I don't know do y'all think I'm getting close?
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-09-23095711_zpsa66680b7.jpgSorry about the pic it's terrible going to try and get a better one
> 
> Looks like it's getting there, that's about how mine was. Mine went from light but easy to see to + in 5 hours. What CD are you on now?Click to expand...

Cd18 really crampy moody and wet feeling my cervix is high open an hard from what I can tell


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?Click to expand...

Clearblue digital and I couldn't have explained preseed any better myself! ;) the last time I bd was Friday morning but we are on lake right now so I can't bd until I get home just hope That's enough!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> Clearblue digital and I couldn't have explained preseed any better myself! ;) the last time I bd was Friday morning but we are on lake right now so I can't bd until I get home just hope That's enough!Click to expand...

It will be Fx


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> Clearblue digital and I couldn't have explained preseed any better myself! ;) the last time I bd was Friday morning but we are on lake right now so I can't bd until I get home just hope That's enough!Click to expand...


If you are like me and it sounds pretty much so you might want to look on ebay for clearblue fertility monitor it is much cheaper than stores and works great it is the only one that has been able to pick up my O I have tried clearblue digi with the smiley face and it didnt even pick it up...


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> Clearblue digital and I couldn't have explained preseed any better myself! ;) the last time I bd was Friday morning but we are on lake right now so I can't bd until I get home just hope That's enough!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are like me and it sounds pretty much so you might want to look on ebay for clearblue fertility monitor it is much cheaper than stores and works great it is the only one that has been able to pick up my O I have tried clearblue digi with the smiley face and it didnt even pick it up...Click to expand...

Thanks!!!! I'm headed home now to test again if I don't get bfp this month I'm going to get one! How long did it take to get your results back from dr?


----------



## DaTucker

Cramping and pressure on my right side...I'm praying AF doesn't come!! My temps are still high, but you never know...


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I really like it. And that's saying a lot Bc I have never liked lube!!! Ha ha it always felt so gross but I guess the difference is you insert the preseed. Well girls negative digital opk doesnt look like I'm ever going to o! I'm wondering is there some way I could have missed it. Surely not Bc I've been doing poke twice and three times a day! I'm trying not to be a downer or upset but I mean it should of happened already every calander says today and clomid you supposed to o 5-10 days after last pill and I'm on day 8 ugh!
> 
> Well I totally missed mine on digi I reached high fertility but never peak doc confirmed with blood test that is did indeed O... Do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> Clearblue digital and I couldn't have explained preseed any better myself! ;) the last time I bd was Friday morning but we are on lake right now so I can't bd until I get home just hope That's enough!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are like me and it sounds pretty much so you might want to look on ebay for clearblue fertility monitor it is much cheaper than stores and works great it is the only one that has been able to pick up my O I have tried clearblue digi with the smiley face and it didnt even pick it up...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!!! I'm headed home now to test again if I don't get bfp this month I'm going to get one! How long did it take to get your results back from dr?Click to expand...

same day b.c he has an onsite lab but that is only if I get tested in the a.m if I test in the p.m then next morning.. if I dont get a bfp this month I am going to think about injectables


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Cramping and pressure on my right side...I'm praying AF doesn't come!! My temps are still high, but you never know...

Fx and ToesX


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Cramping and pressure on my right side...I'm praying AF doesn't come!! My temps are still high, but you never know...

Sounds like awesome signs!


----------



## DaTucker

I sure hope so...but I'm starting to get nervous, I'm scheduled to start this week so I'm getting anxious. Any more progress with you??


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> I sure hope so...but I'm starting to get nervous, I'm scheduled to start this week so I'm getting anxious. Any more progress with you??

Everything is crossed! When are you testing again?


----------



## DaTucker

I'm testing Wednesday...
it needs to hurry and get here!!


----------



## Ag3

Ok so pose opk this morning haventhad sex since Friday morning husband would not bd this morningbc I told him it wad time to o and he said he didn't want to feel likehe was breeding and all this was stressing him out so I think I'm out this month


----------



## joc2010

so now I have my af for the 3rd time this month gotta call the dr this morning. I'm so frustrated that crinone really messed my cycle up! I was supposed to go fri for a blood test so now I'm really confused on why I was bleeding two weeks ago bc dr said that was AF but apparently it couldnt have been


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> so now I have my af for the 3rd time this month gotta call the dr this morning. I'm so frustrated that crinone really messed my cycle up! I was supposed to go fri for a blood test so now I'm really confused on why I was bleeding two weeks ago bc dr said that was AF but apparently it couldnt have been

Yuck hopefully it will be straight after this fx let us know what dr says


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> so now I have my af for the 3rd time this month gotta call the dr this morning. I'm so frustrated that crinone really messed my cycle up! I was supposed to go fri for a blood test so now I'm really confused on why I was bleeding two weeks ago bc dr said that was AF but apparently it couldnt have been

Are you on flomid? Have they done any u.s to see if you have cysy? Sometimes u have to really be forceful with these doctors... Fx that they find out what is going on...


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> so now I have my af for the 3rd time this month gotta call the dr this morning. I'm so frustrated that crinone really messed my cycle up! I was supposed to go fri for a blood test so now I'm really confused on why I was bleeding two weeks ago bc dr said that was AF but apparently it couldnt have been
> 
> Are you on flomid? Have they done any u.s to see if you have cysy? Sometimes u have to really be forceful with these doctors... Fx that they find out what is going on...Click to expand...

No I was on crinone. I still haven't called the dr bc now it just looks like I'm spotting and its barely there. ughh


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Ok so pose opk this morning haventhad sex since Friday morning husband would not bd this morningbc I told him it wad time to o and he said he didn't want to feel likehe was breeding and all this was stressing him out so I think I'm out this month

Well you did get some BD in within the fertile time, so don't give up all hope! I'm sorry about today though :(


----------



## Ag3

So positive opk means you ovulate 12-36 hrs later??


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so pose opk this morning haventhad sex since Friday morning husband would not bd this morningbc I told him it wad time to o and he said he didn't want to feel likehe was breeding and all this was stressing him out so I think I'm out this month
> 
> Well you did get some BD in within the fertile time, so don't give up all hope! I'm sorry about today though :(Click to expand...

I know have been upset all morning! We agreed to DTd every other day before I started clomid. Now I feel like I took it for nothing you know! Haven't o'd in quite some time and for him to do this the day I needed him just hurts my feelings! I have ewcm and everything and I haven't had that since I can't remember when. So I don't know if today is the start of my fertile period bc I have stretchy cm and o pain and positive opk. Today is the first sign of ewcm so I dont know maybe I can get him to bd tonight.


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so pose opk this morning haventhad sex since Friday morning husband would not bd this morningbc I told him it wad time to o and he said he didn't want to feel likehe was breeding and all this was stressing him out so I think I'm out this month
> 
> Well you did get some BD in within the fertile time, so don't give up all hope! I'm sorry about today though :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know have been upset all morning! We agreed to DTd every other day before I started clomid. Now I feel like I took it for nothing you know! Haven't o'd in quite some time and for him to do this the day I needed him just hurts my feelings! I have ewcm and everything and I haven't had that since I can't remember when. So I don't know if today is the start of my fertile period bc I have stretchy cm and o pain and positive opk. Today is the first sign of ewcm so I dont know maybe I can get him to bd tonight.Click to expand...

Dont bring up bd'ing just try and maybe letting it just happen. initiate it but do it subtly that might work that way he doesn't feel pressured you know have fun with it that might work


----------



## joc2010

So the Dr called back. He said that I could be having Ovulation break through bleeding. He said to go for Bloodtest on fri. But if I get my heavy period to call back and then they will reschedule the blood test and recalculate my cycle. Ughhh Ive never had so many issues ever. But I'm having a gut feeling something is just not right


----------



## jazzylady

Do you girls BD every other day?It feels like a lot.Me and hubbs are together for 3 yrs sometimes fells hard to BD every other day though.We def.have a lot of it when I ovulate but normal every 3 to 4 days.With the ovulation and conceiving in my head it feel so hard to have quality BD...


----------



## jazzylady

joc2010 said:


> So the Dr called back. He said that I could be having Ovulation break through bleeding. He said to go for Bloodtest on fri. But if I get my heavy period to call back and then they will reschedule the blood test and recalculate my cycle. Ughhh Ive never had so many issues ever. But I'm having a gut feeling something is just not right

AF sucks:growlmad:....but the good thing is that your body is "working" on something you know,so you can find out what is wrong and fix it.


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> So positive opk means you ovulate 12-36 hrs later??

Yes ma'am! Maybe you can ease into later like Jessica suggested.


----------



## joc2010

jazzylady said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> So the Dr called back. He said that I could be having Ovulation break through bleeding. He said to go for Bloodtest on fri. But if I get my heavy period to call back and then they will reschedule the blood test and recalculate my cycle. Ughhh Ive never had so many issues ever. But I'm having a gut feeling something is just not right
> 
> AF sucks:growlmad:....but the good thing is that your body is "working" on something you know,so you can find out what is wrong and fix it.Click to expand...

Yeah now I stopped spotting the blood test is to see if I ovulated and to check my progesterone levels because they were low before.


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Do you girls BD every other day?It feels like a lot.Me and hubbs are together for 3 yrs sometimes fells hard to BD every other day though.We def.have a lot of it when I ovulate but normal every 3 to 4 days.With the ovulation and conceiving in my head it feel so hard to have quality BD...

Yea around fertilr time bst to bd every other day to build up healthy swimmers.... but as long as u are doing it in your fertile period at least 24hrs before ovu should be fine....


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> So positive opk means you ovulate 12-36 hrs later??
> 
> Yes ma'am! Maybe you can ease into later like Jessica suggested.Click to expand...

How did tye job interview go?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Whew! Just got caught up. Sorry I was MIA for a second, I had to work all day then had a big dinner with my family, then went shopping. 

I took 2 more tests today, both negative. Expecting AF on Friday. If I don't see :witch: by Friday though I'll buy a FRER. I've been reading that the tests I got its common to not get your BFP until 2 days after AF is due. But we'll see. No more cramping but my bbs are really sore. So much so that when DH and I were BD'ing last night, I actually say ouch! when we were messing around. Idk though, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month :(


----------



## Ag3

Thanks y'all! Today was hectic for me as well!! Had a little spat this morning and have been cranky all day. We go eat with my parents and when we get home dh wants to bd! I'm like wtf? But at least I got another bd in opk is still positive though so I'm not really sure if you o once it turns negative again or what. Goodnight girls hope y'all have a super great week.


----------



## joc2010

OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> So positive opk means you ovulate 12-36 hrs later??
> 
> Yes ma'am! Maybe you can ease into later like Jessica suggested.Click to expand...
> 
> How did tye job interview go?Click to expand...

My interview went very well, I was pretty much told I got the job. :)


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?

Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Whew! Just got caught up. Sorry I was MIA for a second, I had to work all day then had a big dinner with my family, then went shopping.
> 
> I took 2 more tests today, both negative. Expecting AF on Friday. If I don't see :witch: by Friday though I'll buy a FRER. I've been reading that the tests I got its common to not get your BFP until 2 days after AF is due. But we'll see. No more cramping but my bbs are really sore. So much so that when DH and I were BD'ing last night, I actually say ouch! when we were messing around. Idk though, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month :(

Mine is also due Friday, I keep feeling like it has already started and running to the bathroom. Ive heard a lot of women feel that way, but I Also think I'm out.


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Thanks y'all! Today was hectic for me as well!! Had a little spat this morning and have been cranky all day. We go eat with my parents and when we get home dh wants to bd! I'm like wtf? But at least I got another bd in opk is still positive though so I'm not really sure if you o once it turns negative again or what. Goodnight girls hope y'all have a super great week.

Smart man ;) that's really good he decided he wanted to though!!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...

yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhhh OK! It's better to seem like a hypochondriac than take risks with your body. You have all the right to worry, I hope everything turns out fine!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> Ohhhh OK! It's better to seem like a hypochondriac than take risks with your body. You have all the right to worry, I hope everything turns out fine!

will let you know when I get back from the dr.


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...

Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!Click to expand...

yeah well I should have been due right now with af from the first time I got it right now. But just the bleeding is super heavy but it seems now its tapering off so I have NO IDEA. but your right better to be safe than sorry. I'm hoping its just a heavy period thats it.


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks y'all! Today was hectic for me as well!! Had a little spat this morning and have been cranky all day. We go eat with my parents and when we get home dh wants to bd! I'm like wtf? But at least I got another bd in opk is still positive though so I'm not really sure if you o once it turns negative again or what. Goodnight girls hope y'all have a super great week.
> 
> T
> Smart man ;) that's really good he decided he wanted to though!!Click to expand...

Congrats on the job!! I know right! I just don't know when to actually count dpo. Opk was still positive this morning. And my stomach is cramping BAD! For two days but I've read clomid can do that


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well I should have been due right now with af from the first time I got it right now. But just the bleeding is super heavy but it seems now its tapering off so I have NO IDEA. but your right better to be safe than sorry. I'm hoping its just a heavy period thats it.Click to expand...

Yeah and it could be some sort of cyst from the meds causing you to bleed heacy


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well I should have been due right now with af from the first time I got it right now. But just the bleeding is super heavy but it seems now its tapering off so I have NO IDEA. but your right better to be safe than sorry. I'm hoping its just a heavy period thats it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and it could be some sort of cyst from the meds causing you to bleed heacyClick to expand...

so I have a question about the clomid. Are you guys doing an IUI (aftificial insemination) or are you just taking the clomid and still having bding in hopes of getting pregnant? The dr also mentioned me doing clomid at some point but I"m ovulating but i guess clomid pinpoints it more but he wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating with that so I'm not sure if hes going to do the clomid and we try that way or if hes going to prescribe clomid and he does the IUI if the oh cooperates.


----------



## joc2010

ok I'm back from the dr. So its def AF he did an ultrasound and I have a huge cyst on my left ovary. He would prescribe birth control pills but he knows i'm anxious about conceiving so now he prescribed prometrium. I follow up with him in two months to see if the cyst went away. then I dont know lol


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well I should have been due right now with af from the first time I got it right now. But just the bleeding is super heavy but it seems now its tapering off so I have NO IDEA. but your right better to be safe than sorry. I'm hoping its just a heavy period thats it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and it could be some sort of cyst from the meds causing you to bleed heacyClick to expand...
> 
> so I have a question about the clomid. Are you guys doing an IUI (aftificial insemination) or are you just taking the clomid and still having bding in hopes of getting pregnant? The dr also mentioned me doing clomid at some point but I"m ovulating but i guess clomid pinpoints it more but he wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating with that so I'm not sure if hes going to do the clomid and we try that way or if hes going to prescribe clomid and he does the IUI if the oh cooperates.Click to expand...

We are just bding this is my first and last month on clomid! I have been an emotional mess! If we don't conceive in the next year we may try again but hopefully we conceive by then.


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> ok I'm back from the dr. So its def AF he did an ultrasound and I have a huge cyst on my left ovary. He would prescribe birth control pills but he knows i'm anxious about conceiving so now he prescribed prometrium. I follow up with him in two months to see if the cyst went away. then I dont know lol

Oh wow, sucks about the cyst!! That's good it's something medicine can fix though. Hopefully everything will straighten out for you this cycle then! Or will the cyst affect your cycles until it is gone?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Girls I'm freaking out! I know this might be TMI but I just dont think something is right I have a feeling. So last time I posted I stopped spotting well later last night I started bleeding again so I'm ok I def have af. So I got up this morning changed my tampon put new one in dropped stepson to school was driving to work went to the bathroom and I bled through the tampon within an hour! THIS NEVER HAPPENED EVER. so I'm a little scared now do you girls think I should call the dr back and tell him?
> 
> Yes definitely call him back! Hell I would find a different doctor, personally. If someone messed me up like that I wouldn't stay with them....their mistake has caused you a lot of problems.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I called the dr he wants me to come in I have an appt at 230. Well the last time I went in he asked which nurse I talked to when she told me to take the crinone it was her fault not his he said he was going to talk to her. He's actually a very thorough dr. but I'm just freaking I could just be a little paranoid I just dont want him to think I'm being a hypocondriact. Its probably nothing im just being dumb. Congrats on the job,Click to expand...
> 
> Its better to be safe than sorry and I think that med has got you messed up. He should talk to that nurse! Fx for you! Let us know how you are!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah well I should have been due right now with af from the first time I got it right now. But just the bleeding is super heavy but it seems now its tapering off so I have NO IDEA. but your right better to be safe than sorry. I'm hoping its just a heavy period thats it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and it could be some sort of cyst from the meds causing you to bleed heacyClick to expand...
> 
> so I have a question about the clomid. Are you guys doing an IUI (aftificial insemination) or are you just taking the clomid and still having bding in hopes of getting pregnant? The dr also mentioned me doing clomid at some point but I"m ovulating but i guess clomid pinpoints it more but he wants to do an IUI but OH is not cooperating with that so I'm not sure if hes going to do the clomid and we try that way or if hes going to prescribe clomid and he does the IUI if the oh cooperates.Click to expand...
> 
> We are just bding this is my first and last month on clomid! I have been an emotional mess! If we don't conceive in the next year we may try again but hopefully we conceive by then.Click to expand...



Get femera i was a total mess on clomid as well, and even grew a small cyst femera is working wonders for me


----------



## Aznmijja

Datucker you chart looks promising fx how are u feeling?


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Datucker you chart looks promising fx how are u feeling?

Thank you!!

I've been having crazy AF-type cramps throughout the day. I've heard it has been a symptom of quite a few pregnant women, but they are making me kind of nervous.


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> ok I'm back from the dr. So its def AF he did an ultrasound and I have a huge cyst on my left ovary. He would prescribe birth control pills but he knows i'm anxious about conceiving so now he prescribed prometrium. I follow up with him in two months to see if the cyst went away. then I dont know lol

That sucks but at least you got some answers!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Datucker you chart looks promising fx how are u feeling?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I've been having crazy AF-type cramps throughout the day. I've heard it has been a symptom of quite a few pregnant women, but they are making me kind of nervous.Click to expand...

I haven't had cramps and that's why I don't think I'll get a BFP this month. With all 3 of my pregnancies, AF cramping was there right around when I should have gotten AF. Cramping is a good sign!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Datucker you chart looks promising fx how are u feeling?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I've been having crazy AF-type cramps throughout the day. I've heard it has been a symptom of quite a few pregnant women, but they are making me kind of nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had cramps and that's why I don't think I'll get a BFP this month. With all 3 of my pregnancies, AF cramping was there right around when I should have gotten AF. Cramping is a good sign!!!Click to expand...

Do u temp?


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Datucker you chart looks promising fx how are u feeling?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I've been having crazy AF-type cramps throughout the day. I've heard it has been a symptom of quite a few pregnant women, but they are making me kind of nervous.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't had cramps and that's why I don't think I'll get a BFP this month. With all 3 of my pregnancies, AF cramping was there right around when I should have gotten AF. Cramping is a good sign!!!Click to expand...

Lord do I hope so...I am waiting until Thursday to test now, I'm chickening out lol


----------



## DaTucker

Good morning ladies!! :D

So I went ahead and tested and may or may not have seen a very very faint second line. I knew I should have waited!! Either way, I'm testing tomorrow as well. Or Friday. Or maybe Saturday...but more than likely tomorrow. I am a weak woman!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Good morning ladies!! :D
> 
> So I went ahead and tested and may or may not have seen a very very faint second line. I knew I should have waited!! Either way, I'm testing tomorrow as well. Or Friday. Or maybe Saturday...but more than likely tomorrow. I am a weak woman!

I hope its a bfp!!!!! Fx!!!!!


----------



## Ag3

So I got a negative opk yesterday afternoon. Does that mean I am no longer oing or what? We bd Monday night last night and this morning so when do I start dpo? Sorry for all the questions I just want to know when I should start testing


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Good morning ladies!! :D
> 
> So I went ahead and tested and may or may not have seen a very very faint second line. I knew I should have waited!! Either way, I'm testing tomorrow as well. Or Friday. Or maybe Saturday...but more than likely tomorrow. I am a weak woman!

Post a pic so we can see!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Good morning ladies!! :D
> 
> So I went ahead and tested and may or may not have seen a very very faint second line. I knew I should have waited!! Either way, I'm testing tomorrow as well. Or Friday. Or maybe Saturday...but more than likely tomorrow. I am a weak woman!

Omg!! Fx'd!!!!! And yeah you should post a pic!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Good morning ladies!! :D
> 
> So I went ahead and tested and may or may not have seen a very very faint second line. I knew I should have waited!! Either way, I'm testing tomorrow as well. Or Friday. Or maybe Saturday...but more than likely tomorrow. I am a weak woman!

Oh wow maybe this month is your turn on a BFP.:happydance:

I still have to wait another 10 days to test,had some cramps on the 5th and 6th day after O,but that is it.My boobs are not sore which is kind of weird for me,they always hurt before AF.So I don't believe this is my month:cry:

Hope others have more luck.


----------



## jazzylady

I am so sad,
sad because I miscarried,have a phone pregnancy app that I forgot to delete after my miscarriage and informed me today that my baby is 10 weeks old:cry:

I am sad because to me it feels that I can't conceive easy and all this waiting is driving me nuts.I don't work so I have a lot f time to think and I read everything on internet about conceiving.Since this miscarriage my days are up side down and my goal is just to get pregnant.

And I am making myself crazy thinking that there may be something wrong with me because it is so hard.I have one question and that is WHY IT IS SO HARD???

I know now that months will past by with bunch of BFN and I am again at the beginning..I know at least I can conceive but when is going to happen again for me?
I am really thinking of putting all the O stuffs away and just get in that state of mind where I don't want to get pregnant.I am looking for a job anyway..I don't know how else to cope with TTC.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> I am so sad,
> sad because I miscarried,have a phone pregnancy app that I forgot to delete after my miscarriage and informed me today that my baby is 10 weeks old:cry:
> 
> I am sad because to me it feels that I can't conceive easy and all this waiting is driving me nuts.I don't work so I have a lot f time to think and I read everything on internet about conceiving.Since this miscarriage my days are up side down and my goal is just to get pregnant.
> 
> And I am making myself crazy thinking that there may be something wrong with me because it is so hard.I have one question and that is WHY IT IS SO HARD???
> 
> I know now that months will past by with bunch of BFN and I am again at the beginning..I know at least I can conceive but when is going to happen again for me?
> I am really thinking of putting all the O stuffs away and just get in that state of mind where I don't want to get pregnant.I am looking for a job anyway..I don't know how else to cope with TTC.

I'm really sorry that you're feeling down :hugs: Maybe something you should consider is NTNP? It seems like it takes stress off of A LOT of women (probably depends on the person though). Sometimes if you're under too much stress, you don't ovulate. I can tell you that the first month of NTNP for us, I got DS1 and then we tried for a month with DS2 (BFN) and the second cycle did NTNP and I got my BFP. First month of NTNP with #3 I got a BFP (chemical pregnancy) and ever since then I have been tracking every little symptom, test, BD, calendar, everything! And only BFNs :cry: This next cycle we are going to be NTNP. Good luck and I hope you feel better soon! :flower:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good early evening ladies! 

I hope you all had a better day than I did!! :brat: I'm working a temp job right now and I'm SO GLAD it's only a temp job. The people that work in the office that we have to directly communicate with constantly are ASSHOLES!! (pardon my French...I called them worse names to my friends on the phone, lol). I just want to be like, "excuse me, I'm just wondering if you're this big of a bitch to everyone? Or is it just me?" GAAHH!! I can't stand people that are always trying to make other people feel down. 

AAAnyways, enough about that. I had been feeling crampy today and my bbs are still super super sore, so I went and got a cheapo dollar general test. Took it when I got home and it's a BFN :dohh: so I hope the :witch: hurries up and gets here. If this isn't my month, I want :witch: to come and go as soon as possible so I can get back to BD'ing! :dance:

I decided that this month we are going to do NTNP because I seem to get BFPs faster that way. Maybe it's less stress for me, I don't know. I'm not sure if i'll be able to resist all those OPKs in my cabinet, though! :blush:


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> I am so sad,
> sad because I miscarried,have a phone pregnancy app that I forgot to delete after my miscarriage and informed me today that my baby is 10 weeks old:cry:
> 
> I am sad because to me it feels that I can't conceive easy and all this waiting is driving me nuts.I don't work so I have a lot f time to think and I read everything on internet about conceiving.Since this miscarriage my days are up side down and my goal is just to get pregnant.
> 
> And I am making myself crazy thinking that there may be something wrong with me because it is so hard.I have one question and that is WHY IT IS SO HARD???
> 
> I know now that months will past by with bunch of BFN and I am again at the beginning..I know at least I can conceive but when is going to happen again for me?
> I am really thinking of putting all the O stuffs away and just get in that state of mind where I don't want to get pregnant.I am looking for a job anyway..I don't know how else to cope with TTC.

Chelsea is right about the whole stress thing. That crap can even hold AF off for days! Sometimes all somebody needs is a little time off. :)


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Good early evening ladies!
> 
> I hope you all had a better day than I did!! :brat: I'm working a temp job right now and I'm SO GLAD it's only a temp job. The people that work in the office that we have to directly communicate with constantly are ASSHOLES!! (pardon my French...I called them worse names to my friends on the phone, lol). I just want to be like, "excuse me, I'm just wondering if you're this big of a bitch to everyone? Or is it just me?" GAAHH!! I can't stand people that are always trying to make other people feel down.
> 
> AAAnyways, enough about that. I had been feeling crampy today and my bbs are still super super sore, so I went and got a cheapo dollar general test. Took it when I got home and it's a BFN :dohh: so I hope the :witch: hurries up and gets here. If this isn't my month, I want :witch: to come and go as soon as possible so I can get back to BD'ing! :dance:
> 
> I decided that this month we are going to do NTNP because I seem to get BFPs faster that way. Maybe it's less stress for me, I don't know. I'm not sure if i'll be able to resist all those OPKs in my cabinet, though! :blush:

Lol those poor people wouldn't stand a chance if you let loose on them!!

I guess this next cycle will be NTNP for several of you then! I would never be able to handle it, I would constantly be thinking about baby making regardless!

As for the picture y'all have requested, I swear that second line quite possibly wasn't there so there's nothing to take a picture of lol. We'll see again on Friday!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I mean, I'm still going to be thinking about it, but hopefully it will take some of the pressure off if we just BD whenever we feel like it instead of tracking everything


----------



## Ag3

Hello everyone! Just catching up! I will say trying seems like it makes it harder and more stressful! This month on the clomid was especially rough but I'm soooo happy bc I'm pretty sure I o'd! Chelsea I feel for you bc I've had some bitches at work too! Ugh what is it with these people?! But this month has been the most stressful so I think dh and I are going to ntnp next month to alleviate some of the stress! Update on me the past two days one of which I o'd were very crampy. Had positive opk all day Monday and Tuesday morning. Started negative yesterday afternoon. I'm assuming I o'd yesterday afternoon so I'm counting today as 1 dpo so I will test next Friday which will be 9dpo. Let's all keep our heads up. We will all get bfps soon!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Hello everyone! Just catching up! I will say trying seems like it makes it harder and more stressful! This month on the clomid was especially rough but I'm soooo happy bc I'm pretty sure I o'd! Chelsea I feel for you bc I've had some bitches at work too! Ugh what is it with these people?! But this month has been the most stressful so I think dh and I are going to ntnp next month to alleviate some of the stress! Update on me the past two days one of which I o'd were very crampy. Had positive opk all day Monday and Tuesday morning. Started negative yesterday afternoon. I'm assuming I o'd yesterday afternoon so I'm counting today as 1 dpo so I will test next Friday which will be 9dpo. Let's all keep our heads up. We will all get bfps soon!

Hopefully NTNP will let you breathe for a minute. Wait, what am I saying? Only 8 days until your BFP, right?! Fx'd for you! So glad you got that +OPK :)


----------



## DaTucker

Will y'all still use preseed even though NTNP?


----------



## jazzylady

Thanks for you're advice ladies! What is NTNP...:wacko: so I can try it too,
I am hopping too for my AF,got two pimples this morning this is how I know that AF is right in the corner.I will make appointment to my doc to give me something to regulate my periods.

Edit-i found out what it means,lol


----------



## jazzylady

I woke up yesterday and today with a metallic taste in my mouth,that and the acne I got gives me some hope....but until now my boobs don't hurt at all,and that was my biggest pregnancy symptom to all of my previous pregnancy but my test is BFN...so we will see.


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Will y'all still use preseed even though NTNP?

I will,I mean NTNP, but a bit of help will not do any wrong


----------



## Ag3

Thanks chels! I will prob continue to use preseed as well bc I like it!!! When I had ds I noticed I don't get as wet as I used too! Jazzy keep your head up we are all in this together!


----------



## jazzylady

Oh man,my acne it so bad this month,I got a pimpel on the left side of my nose and it is so hard and painful,and another one on the middle of my chin...my skin is all dry,I look like a :witch:

Come on AF show you're ugly face I know you are close!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I thought for sure I was going to start last night or this morning but nothing yet. Another BFN this morning


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!

Welcome Juliet! I am close to you! I will start testing around the 5th i will be right there with you! I think it's very possible to get a bfp this month!!


----------



## jazzylady

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!

Welcome,spotting is a good sign.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Oh how exciting! I hope we both get a BFP! Two girls I know who aren't even trying just found out they are expecting so I have been a little down because I really want baby #2 :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!

Of course you can join! I'm 13DPO today and still getting BFNs so I think I'm out this month :(


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!
> 
> Welcome,spotting is a good sign.Click to expand...

I hope so! lol I already have one child but I can't really remember any signs because I found out I was pregnant with him on accident I went to get on Depo and they told me I was pregnant and I hadn't even missed my period yet. I was so excited because we had been trying for 2 yrs and nothing so I just gave up and went to get BC and whola! lol


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Oh how exciting! I hope we both get a BFP! Two girls I know who aren't even trying just found out they are expecting so I have been a little down because I really want baby #2 :)

I'm ttc #2 as well how exciting would that be!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!
> 
> Of course you can join! I'm 13DPO today and still getting BFNs so I think I'm out this month :(Click to expand...

Don't give up hope yet:hugs:


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

chelsealynnb said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Julie. I am 25 and have been married for 5yrs. We have a beautiful 3yr old son together and we are trying for baby #2. I started Depo right after I had my son and was on it for 3yrs. I did not get my last scheduled shot which was June 21st. I got my AF back Sep 5th. I ovulated the 19th and we made sure we tried on all my fertile days and on ovulation. Since then I have had cramps spotting for one day and felt kind of itchy all over and feel like I have a sore throat and minor cold. I took a test today it was Neg but I'm not to for AF till Oct 3rd so I know it's too early right now. I would just really like to know if you think I could get pregnant this soon after Depo since I have gotten my AF back and I would really like people to talk to who understand. Thank So Much!!!
> 
> Of course you can join! I'm 13DPO today and still getting BFNs so I think I'm out this month :(Click to expand...

Aww maybe not. I have been reading a lot of forums and most of the women on their had BFN's up until 16dpo or 17dpo so you never no. If AF hasn't came yet don't rule it out :)


----------



## DaTucker

Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Sorry for the confusion of my user name it makes it look like my name is Juliet but it's actually Julie I was trying to make it say Julie ttc baby2 but when it's all smooshed together it doesn't really look like that lol


----------



## DaTucker

So just took a test, bfn at 14dpo...AF due tomorrow like Chelsea. I'm starting to feel like it's another failed month for me. I will possibly cry if AF comes this month. 54 cycles of nothing.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!

Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Sorry for the confusion of my user name it makes it look like my name is Juliet but it's actually Julie I was trying to make it say Julie ttc baby2 but when it's all smooshed together it doesn't really look like that lol

I'm sorry, you even introduced yourself as Julie. :facepalm: guess I should read better lol


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!
> 
> Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:Click to expand...

You should prove them wrong then lol! Dr.'s sure don't like it when they are wrong!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> So just took a test, bfn at 14dpo...AF due tomorrow like Chelsea. I'm starting to feel like it's another failed month for me. I will possibly cry if AF comes this month. 54 cycles of nothing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you normally pretty regular? If so then if you don't start tomorrow you could def be pregnant I would take another the 29th with first morning urine if you do not start tomorrow.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Of course you can join! I'm 13DPO today and still getting BFNs so I think I'm out this month :(

Guess we can all be out together. Bonus is we get another awesomely long cycle to talk through!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion of my user name it makes it look like my name is Juliet but it's actually Julie I was trying to make it say Julie ttc baby2 but when it's all smooshed together it doesn't really look like that lol
> 
> I'm sorry, you even introduced yourself as Julie. :facepalm: guess I should read better lolClick to expand...

It's ok I even looked at my user name like "Juliett" did I put that and then realized it was just all combined so that why I wrote that I actually had read your welcome until after I posted the correction lol


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> So just took a test, bfn at 14dpo...AF due tomorrow like Chelsea. I'm starting to feel like it's another failed month for me. I will possibly cry if AF comes this month. 54 cycles of nothing.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are you normally pretty regular? If so then if you don't start tomorrow you could def be pregnant I would take another the 29th with first morning urine if you do not start tomorrow.
> 
> My cycles are normally really crazy but my last few have been around 30 days. I'm going to wait and if AF doesn't come over the weekend try again Monday.Click to expand...


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

How do we see replies etc because I am not seeing any until after I post a reply to someone else. Do I need to refresh the page every time?


----------



## DaTucker

There should be a link on your page to subscribed threads, Idk where bc I use my phone. I think under user cp? Anytime you reply to a thread it automatically subscribes you to it and should tell you under subscriptions when someone replies!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

BRB taking a shower I don't feel real good. I feel hot but internally not weather wise and weak. :(


----------



## jazzylady

Girls I am freaking out here...

So I colored my hair today and in the shower I thought I should check my cervix again,I did it in the past days ,while I O it was high but not hard to reach,after that this week it was very low and very soft and had that jelly art CM.But now it is so high that I can't reach and feel yesterday and today wet down there.CM is watery white,when it dries turns yellow and still find bulbs of jelly art CM.

Now I thought, because every sign I have is that my AF should come soon,that before AF cervix will go down just like it was in the past days.

now i don't know what to think,with my previous pregnancies the cervix was always high,I am freaking out!

What do you think?funny part is that I feel scared


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Girls I am freaking out here...
> 
> So I colored my hair today and in the shower I thought I should check my cervix again,I did it in the past days ,while I O it was high but not hard to reach,after that this week it was very low and very soft and had that jelly art CM.But now it is so high that I can't reach and feel yesterday and today wet down there.CM is watery white,when it dries turns yellow and still find bulbs of jelly art CM.
> 
> Now I thought, because every sign I have is that my AF should come soon,that before AF cervix will go down just like it was in the past days.
> 
> now i don't know what to think,with my previous pregnancies the cervix was always high,I am freaking out!
> 
> What do you think?funny part is that I feel scared


I think it's pretty hard to tell for sure. When i'm not ovulating, my cervix can be medium hard and way low, and i'll check it a few hours later and it will be so high that I can't even reach it. I don't really have any good advise for you because mine is always all over the place, except when I'm ovulating.


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can join! I'm 13DPO today and still getting BFNs so I think I'm out this month :(
> 
> Guess we can all be out together. Bonus is we get another awesomely long cycle to talk through!Click to expand...

It does make it so much easier to talk through it with other people that know how you feel :hugs: So glad to have you girls!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> Girls I am freaking out here...
> 
> So I colored my hair today and in the shower I thought I should check my cervix again,I did it in the past days ,while I O it was high but not hard to reach,after that this week it was very low and very soft and had that jelly art CM.But now it is so high that I can't reach and feel yesterday and today wet down there.CM is watery white,when it dries turns yellow and still find bulbs of jelly art CM.
> 
> Now I thought, because every sign I have is that my AF should come soon,that before AF cervix will go down just like it was in the past days.
> 
> now i don't know what to think,with my previous pregnancies the cervix was always high,I am freaking out!
> 
> What do you think?funny part is that I feel scared

I don't really know about where the cervix should be I'm still learning lol. Are you usually regular? Do you know the day you are expecting AF? Maybe you should take another test if you haven't taken one lately. I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!
> 
> Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:Click to expand...

I think it differs for sure from person to person. Do you use OPKs?


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

chelsealynnb said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!
> 
> Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it differs for sure from person to person. Do you use OPKs?Click to expand...

Yes and I didn't use it on purpose though lol What happened was they had a big .88 cent bin at Walmart and I grabbed what I thought was 2 pregnancy tests got home and they were both positive so a few days later I went to the Dr. to confirm and their tests were Neg so I thought I had a chemical pregnancy so I was really upset and grabbed 2 more test on the way home one like I had before and one just like it but it was purple not pink so I take them and the pink was positive and the purple was neg. come to find out when I read the box better the positive one was opk and the purple was hpt I felt like a real dork lol that was Aug 27th that it said I was ovulating then I got my period Sep 5th so I ovulated again Sep 19th


----------



## chelsealynnb

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!
> 
> Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it differs for sure from person to person. Do you use OPKs?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and I didn't use it on purpose though lol What happened was they had a big .88 cent bin at Walmart and I grabbed what I thought was 2 pregnancy tests got home and they were both positive so a few days later I went to the Dr. to confirm and their tests were Neg so I thought I had a chemical pregnancy so I was really upset and grabbed 2 more test on the way home one like I had before and one just like it but it was purple not pink so I take them and the pink was positive and the purple was neg. come to find out when I read the box better the positive one was opk and the purple was hpt I felt like a real dork lol that was Aug 27th that it said I was ovulating then I got my period Sep 5th so I ovulated again Sep 19thClick to expand...

Just making sure you know that an OPK always has a second line, but for it to be positive the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line? 

But yeah mine also look the same as my pregnancy tests, just a different color. Could be confusing!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am freaking out here...
> 
> So I colored my hair today and in the shower I thought I should check my cervix again,I did it in the past days ,while I O it was high but not hard to reach,after that this week it was very low and very soft and had that jelly art CM.But now it is so high that I can't reach and feel yesterday and today wet down there.CM is watery white,when it dries turns yellow and still find bulbs of jelly art CM.
> 
> Now I thought, because every sign I have is that my AF should come soon,that before AF cervix will go down just like it was in the past days.
> 
> now i don't know what to think,with my previous pregnancies the cervix was always high,I am freaking out!
> 
> What do you think?funny part is that I feel scared
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty hard to tell for sure. When i'm not ovulating, my cervix can be medium hard and way low, and i'll check it a few hours later and it will be so high that I can't even reach it. I don't really have any good advise for you because mine is always all over the place, except when I'm ovulating.Click to expand...




Juliettcbaby2 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am freaking out here...
> 
> So I colored my hair today and in the shower I thought I should check my cervix again,I did it in the past days ,while I O it was high but not hard to reach,after that this week it was very low and very soft and had that jelly art CM.But now it is so high that I can't reach and feel yesterday and today wet down there.CM is watery white,when it dries turns yellow and still find bulbs of jelly art CM.
> 
> Now I thought, because every sign I have is that my AF should come soon,that before AF cervix will go down just like it was in the past days.
> 
> now i don't know what to think,with my previous pregnancies the cervix was always high,I am freaking out!
> 
> What do you think?funny part is that I feel scared
> 
> I don't really know about where the cervix should be I'm still learning lol. Are you usually regular? Do you know the day you are expecting AF? Maybe you should take another test if you haven't taken one lately. I hope you get a BFP!Click to expand...

Oh I have really hopes now,dang:dohh:
Well google say it can be a sign or not.Only if the AF is due and the cervix is high.I don't know if I am due or not,still in the normal luteal phase after O,I guess I just have to wait and see


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!

Stupid,ugly :witch:


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

chelsealynnb said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Hi Juliett, glad you joined us! Gl this cycle!
> 
> Thank you I'm glad to have people to talk too :) I have asked several Dr.s whether or not they think I can conceive so soon after Depo and they said well it usually takes 6-12 months to get your AF and then I tell them I have already had my AF and they just pretty much ignore me and continue to repeat themselves so I'm a little confused:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it differs for sure from person to person. Do you use OPKs?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and I didn't use it on purpose though lol What happened was they had a big .88 cent bin at Walmart and I grabbed what I thought was 2 pregnancy tests got home and they were both positive so a few days later I went to the Dr. to confirm and their tests were Neg so I thought I had a chemical pregnancy so I was really upset and grabbed 2 more test on the way home one like I had before and one just like it but it was purple not pink so I take them and the pink was positive and the purple was neg. come to find out when I read the box better the positive one was opk and the purple was hpt I felt like a real dork lol that was Aug 27th that it said I was ovulating then I got my period Sep 5th so I ovulated again Sep 19thClick to expand...
> 
> Just making sure you know that an OPK always has a second line, but for it to be positive the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line?
> 
> But yeah mine also look the same as my pregnancy tests, just a different color. Could be confusing!Click to expand...

They were the same color both were very dark and once I realized that it was a opk then I continued using them and the second line became lighter and lighter so I'm assuming I did it right lol.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I just had to pee 3 different times in about 30 mins very unusual for me but since then I haven't had too so idk. :/


----------



## jazzylady

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> I just had to pee 3 different times in about 30 mins very unusual for me but since then I haven't had too so idk. :/

I always have to pee a lot..so I never can tell


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I just had to pee 3 different times in about 30 mins very unusual for me but since then I haven't had too so idk. :/
> 
> I always have to pee a lot..so I never can tellClick to expand...

I was laying down and my stomach felt real heavy so that's when I kept having to go pee but now that I'm not laying down anymore I don't have to go


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!

Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!
> 
> Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!Click to expand...

Yeah and I was just looking at my FF calendar, I'm not working the weekend that I'm set to ovulate! Look at me; and I said I was going to be NTNP ;) I don't think I can stand it! Haha


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!
> 
> Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and I was just looking at my FF calendar, I'm not working the weekend that I'm set to ovulate! Look at me; and I said I was going to be NTNP ;) I don't think I can stand it! HahaClick to expand...

Damn you af!!! I am wondering if any of us will be able to ntnp! I'm in the tww it's dragging 2dpo! :wacko:


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?

Post a pic!!!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?
> 
> Post a pic!!!!Click to expand...

I took several pics trying to get it to were we could see the line in the pic and it's impossible so I think I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow and then post pics.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?
> 
> Post a pic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I took several pics trying to get it to were we could see the line in the pic and it's impossible so I think I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow and then post pics.Click to expand...

Wow hopefully it's the start of a BFP! What brand of test do you use?


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

chelsealynnb said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?
> 
> Post a pic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I took several pics trying to get it to were we could see the line in the pic and it's impossible so I think I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow and then post pics.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow hopefully it's the start of a BFP! What brand of test do you use?Click to expand...

I was using the cheap $1 ones but this test I just used is the equate 5 days sooner one.


----------



## jazzylady

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?
> 
> Post a pic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I took several pics trying to get it to were we could see the line in the pic and it's impossible so I think I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow and then post pics.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow hopefully it's the start of a BFP! What brand of test do you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using the cheap $1 ones but this test I just used is the equate 5 days sooner one.Click to expand...

The dollar store ones are good even so cheap and they are sensitive 25mg or so,I always use those for now.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not supposed to start testing until the 29th which would be 5 days before my period is due but I went ahead and tested today and I think I see a REAL faint line but I'm not sure and I showed my friend and they think they see it too but I'm not sure if it's just because I said I see it so our eyes are playing tricks on both of us or not. Do you think I should test again first thing in the morning?
> 
> Post a pic!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I took several pics trying to get it to were we could see the line in the pic and it's impossible so I think I'm going to go buy some more tomorrow and then post pics.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow hopefully it's the start of a BFP! What brand of test do you use?Click to expand...
> 
> I was using the cheap $1 ones but this test I just used is the equate 5 days sooner one.Click to expand...
> 
> The dollar store ones are good even so cheap and they are sensitive 25mg or so,I always use those for now.Click to expand...

Yea I have to use those most of the time because if I didn't use the $1 ones I would go broke with all the tests I but lol I just splurged this time and got the early ones lol


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!
> 
> Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and I was just looking at my FF calendar, I'm not working the weekend that I'm set to ovulate! Look at me; and I said I was going to be NTNP ;) I don't think I can stand it! HahaClick to expand...

Yeah me too:blush:
Is like a hobby now..
Next time i O I am loaded...PreSeed,Soft cups,Tea,Folic Acid...And I try again the ClearBlue


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!
> 
> Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and I was just looking at my FF calendar, I'm not working the weekend that I'm set to ovulate! Look at me; and I said I was going to be NTNP ;) I don't think I can stand it! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too:blush:
> Is like a hobby now..
> Next time i O I am loaded...PreSeed,Soft cups,Tea,Folic Acid...And I try again the ClearBlueClick to expand...

Ha ha that's funny! Sounds like me! I remember when I was younger I thought you could get pregnant if you had sex without a condom lol! It wasn't until recently that I learned it can be so stressful and hard!!!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So it's official: just went to the bathroom and :witch: is here. Makes my cycle 31 days this month. I'm happy though that this wasn't one of my 43 day cycles!
> 
> Lucky in the unluckiest way! At least now you know and can start all over!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and I was just looking at my FF calendar, I'm not working the weekend that I'm set to ovulate! Look at me; and I said I was going to be NTNP ;) I don't think I can stand it! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah me too:blush:
> Is like a hobby now..
> Next time i O I am loaded...PreSeed,Soft cups,Tea,Folic Acid...And I try again the ClearBlueClick to expand...
> 
> Ha ha that's funny! Sounds like me! I remember when I was younger I thought you could get pregnant if you had sex without a condom lol! It wasn't until recently that I learned it can be so stressful and hard!!!!Click to expand...

I know it took me 2yrs to get pregnant with my son and I finally became pregnant with him after giving up so I hope this one don't take as long and it makes me so mad when I see people having babies and they don't want them and here we are would give anything to have one and we are having a hard time


----------



## Aznmijja

Wow oneday gone and i missed alot.... welcome julie home u get your bfp...... went to daytona today to get a turtle dh seems to think i need something to focus on lol, dont really think a turtle is going to do it for me.... ff friend tells me i have 23pts positive for pregnancy monitor idk what that means....


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Aznmijja said:


> Wow oneday gone and i missed alot.... welcome julie home u get your bfp...... went to daytona today to get a turtle dh seems to think i need something to focus on lol, dont really think a turtle is going to do it for me.... ff friend tells me i have 23pts positive for pregnancy monitor idk what that means....

Thank You! I hope I do too and it's not just my mind playing tricks on me. I have been wanting to have #2 for a while but hubby wanted our son out of diapers first so now that he is we are trying I just feel like the Depo may have messed things up I wish I would have never gotten on it it's not worth it :( Oh and all the animals in the world won't help I have a rabbit, a kitten and a puppy lol


----------



## DaTucker

Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....

I just tried to make one of those and I am lost lol


----------



## DaTucker

Try downloading the app! It makes it super easy. So are you going to start temping?

AFM, I think I'm calling tomorrow to set up an appointment for hubby to have his fertility checked. I was spot on this month, there's no reason I shouldn't be pregnant!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Try downloading the app! It makes it super easy. So are you going to start temping?
> 
> AFM, I think I'm calling tomorrow to set up an appointment for hubby to have his fertility checked. I was spot on this month, there's no reason I shouldn't be pregnant!

I don't know what to do lol I know my temp is usually right on at 98.6 and yesterday it was 99.2 and I feel I have a cold and sore throat and I had slight cramping earlier and when I wiped it my CM was real sticky (TMI) sorry


----------



## DaTucker

Nothing is TMI here lol! You should get a Basal Body Temperature thermometer (I got mine from Walmart for $10). They go by the .00 and that's the most accurate! Fertility friend has lots of tips on how to do it. 

I hops you're not getting sick, but sounds like it. :(


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....

I am sorry to hear though.but the good thing is that you can start everything all soon again .did your temp.didn't came down at all?


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Try downloading the app! It makes it super easy. So are you going to start temping?
> 
> AFM, I think I'm calling tomorrow to set up an appointment for hubby to have his fertility checked. I was spot on this month, there's no reason I shouldn't be pregnant!

Well you are trying for so long,I don't know how you can do it for so long but you should do that soon.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....
> 
> I am sorry to hear though.but the good thing is that you can start everything all soon again .did your temp.didn't came down at all?Click to expand...

It's back to normal today and I feel pretty much better ( throat is still a little off feeling) it was just really weird I only felt like that yesterday. The day before I was happier then usual like me and the hubby were walking in the store and I felt like I just had to hold his arm and lean on him like a comfort feeling idk it was weird because usually I am not a clingy person lol
sorry I just realized you didn't reply to me lol


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....
> 
> I am sorry to hear though.but the good thing is that you can start everything all soon again .did your temp.didn't came down at all?Click to expand...

No it's still up high.... I read up on it, though, and it's normal for it to go down even several days after AF. 

As for going so long without getting him checked, it's just the thought of something being wrong has pushed me from it! Bc once one of us goes on meds, it means we can't so it naturally, on our own. Idk why that intimidates me, but it does.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....
> 
> I am sorry to hear though.but the good thing is that you can start everything all soon again .did your temp.didn't came down at all?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's still up high.... I read up on it, though, and it's normal for it to go down even several days after AF.
> 
> As for going so long without getting him checked, it's just the thought of something being wrong has pushed me from it! Bc once one of us goes on meds, it means we can't so it naturally, on our own. Idk why that intimidates me, but it does.Click to expand...

My husband and I tried for a little over 2yrs and we finally became pregnant with our son without any help. I understand how you feel you start feeling like something has to be wrong because your doing everything right but we got pregnant once we gave up stress plays a big roll and if your focusing too much on it, it makes it harder I know it's hard to not think about it but just blow it off every time your stressing about it.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey guys, I'm bored at work lol. So I was thinking of something I could do during the 2WW (when I get there, or in the meantime I suppose) that would pass the time a little. And I came up with this: I'm going to write companies, asking them to send me samples of their products so that I can make care packages for homeless people I see on the corners. I don't like giving money out, and I typically don't have food with me that I can give out. This might keep me occupied for awhile! :)


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....

Aww sorry the witch showed up but we get to start agian... For some reason in the bottom of my gut i know i am going to get af... And they say always trust your instinct.... Are u going to get preseed this month?


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> jazzylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....
> 
> I am sorry to hear though.but the good thing is that you can start everything all soon again .did your temp.didn't came down at all?Click to expand...
> 
> No it's still up high.... I read up on it, though, and it's normal for it to go down even several days after AF.
> 
> As for going so long without getting him checked, it's just the thought of something being wrong has pushed me from it! Bc once one of us goes on meds, it means we can't so it naturally, on our own. Idk why that intimidates me, but it does.Click to expand...

You will still be able to do it naturally and the good thing is mens sperm can be fixed in a short amount of time  f'x for good news at the doctors appt... When the urologist sends him for semen analy. And results come back if he has low mobility or count request clomid and u can always pick up fertile aid at gnc....


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Well ff says through their statistics if you get 80 or more points your chart is 70-90% more likely to be a pregnancy chart. As of today I had 82....and AF just showed up....

Sorry to hear that! I don't blame you I would call the dr too! Hopefully there is nothing stopping y'all! I would prob make an appt with Gyno too. Just to make sure you are actually o'ing. From experience I never got a positive opk it would darken a little but never enough to be positive. This is the first month I actually have o'd. So it could be that maybe your not o'ing and can be fixed with something simple. Keep your head up :winkwink:


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I know this is going to sound really silly but I found an online pregnancy test and it's free and I was like well it won't hurt so I took it and it said it detected a pregnancy then I let my mother in law take who we know for a fact isn't and it said that it did not detect a pregnancy so if you decide to take it please let me know what your results are . It's something to kill the time lol https://www.earlypregnancytester.com/sex.php


----------



## jazzylady

It says pregnancy detected... lol

But is not just my dates are all messed up because of my miscarriage, my AF can take up to 6 weeks to come..I just have 4 now.Normally after O ;11 to 16 days later should come.I am today at 11th day IF I ovulated on the 18th how I know...


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

jazzylady said:


> It says pregnancy detected... lol
> 
> But is not just my dates are all messed up because of my miscarriage, my AF can take up to 6 weeks to come..I just have 4 now.Normally after O ;11 to 16 days later should come.I am today at 11th day IF I ovulated on the 18th how I know...

lol Yea that's what it said for me too lol It also said I was having a boy lol which I'm not sure how it would know that lol


----------



## jazzylady

Wish you all girls a awesome weekend and try not to think about TTC(I know,I keep saying that myself).


----------



## DaTucker

Sorry I've been out all day, it's my love's first day off and we went antique shopping. Man do I enjoy that!! I hope y'all have been having a great day!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I hope everyone is doing great today! I have new symptoms today so hopefully I will get a BFP! Today I had chills but no fever it was really weird and now when I cough I feel a stretching/pulling sensation in my abdomen and I have been peeing more then usual today so I hope these are good signs!


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> I hope everyone is doing great today! I have new symptoms today so hopefully I will get a BFP! Today I had chills but no fever it was really weird and now when I cough I feel a stretching/pulling sensation in my abdomen and I have been peeing more then usual today so I hope these are good signs!

Aw yay!! FX for you!! Are you holding off until CD28?


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great today! I have new symptoms today so hopefully I will get a BFP! Today I had chills but no fever it was really weird and now when I cough I feel a stretching/pulling sensation in my abdomen and I have been peeing more then usual today so I hope these are good signs!
> 
> Aw yay!! FX for you!! Are you holding off until CD28?Click to expand...

I'm not sure yet I'm so anxious but at the same time I don't want the disappointment of another negative so I'm not really sure what I should do.


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah I def understand that one! I had gotten to where I never testes until AF was late, but since this was my first cycle here in bnb. I got over excited with all the other ladies testing and caved. I'm definitely not doing it next cycle, it was only full of disappointment. I need to block myself from the pregnancy test and BFP announcement threads!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Yeah I def understand that one! I had gotten to where I never testes until AF was late, but since this was my first cycle here in bnb. I got over excited with all the other ladies testing and caved. I'm definitely not doing it next cycle, it was only full of disappointment. I need to block myself from the pregnancy test and BFP announcement threads!!

Oh I know how you feel I was really down earlier because I was looking at all the pics of positive tests and I was like if I could only see those 2 lines too :(


----------



## Ag3

Hey ladies!!! Hope y'all are having a great weekend! I'm blah I feel stuffy and like I'm coming down with something. My stomach has been crampy too I'm 4dpo. Maybe that's normal from the clomid unless I'm about to start but I'm keeping my head up I don't know if I can hold out testing untIl friday or if ill start testing wed morning at 8dpo.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Hope y'all are having a great weekend! I'm blah I feel stuffy and like I'm coming down with something. My stomach has been crampy too I'm 4dpo. Maybe that's normal from the clomid unless I'm about to start but I'm keeping my head up I don't know if I can hold out testing untIl friday or if ill start testing wed morning at 8dpo.

I know it's so hard to wait I still haven't test again yet :/ I'll keep my Fx for you and baby dust your way :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just stopping by to check in. Busy weekend with football games and pumpkin patches and apple orchards :) No updates for me, CD3. I'm guessing :witch: will be gone by Monday. 

I know the feeling of wanting to test early! I don't know if I can do the NTNP but i'm going to try...I'm def not testing until 10DPO if I keep track! (which I will ;) )


----------



## jazzylady

Hi there,

I had a bad night yesterday,had like stabbing cramping really bad..I had to go to pee a lot.I read that after a MC the first period will be bad.But no AF until now I was sure that I will get it this morning.I don't have no other symptoms'just chin acne... I usually have breast soreness before AF but now nothing.In 4 days I am out of the normal luteal phase..maybe I test then.I try to not make me hopes.

Anyway we were fishing today and got sunburn:help:
So I am just enjoying a good movie together with the dog(hubbs is on PC)and a good cup of tea.


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Hope y'all are having a great weekend! I'm blah I feel stuffy and like I'm coming down with something. My stomach has been crampy too I'm 4dpo. Maybe that's normal from the clomid unless I'm about to start but I'm keeping my head up I don't know if I can hold out testing untIl friday or if ill start testing wed morning at 8dpo.

Sorry you're feeling sick! If you start around 4dpo there's something majorly wrong with your luteal phase, so I'm sure that's not it!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Just stopping by to check in. Busy weekend with football games and pumpkin patches and apple orchards :) No updates for me, CD3. I'm guessing :witch: will be gone by Monday.
> 
> I know the feeling of wanting to test early! I don't know if I can do the NTNP but i'm going to try...I'm def not testing until 10DPO if I keep track! (which I will ;) )

CD3 for me as well! I might be off by tomorrow though bc AF is really slow today!


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had a bad night yesterday,had like stabbing cramping really bad..I had to go to pee a lot.I read that after a MC the first period will be bad.But no AF until now I was sure that I will get it this morning.I don't have no other symptoms'just chin acne... I usually have breast soreness before AF but now nothing.In 4 days I am out of the normal luteal phase..maybe I test then.I try to not make me hopes.
> 
> Anyway we were fishing today and got sunburn:help:
> So I am just enjoying a good movie together with the dog(hubbs is on PC)and a good cup of tea.

Haha too bad about the sunburn!! I'm so jealous you went fishing though.


----------



## Aznmijja

It was a disney kinda weekend... Now i am home woke up burning up no fever slightly high temp but nothing unusual.. dh still wont give me my tests :-( cm is starting to dry up so i am sure af is around the corner b.c my food craving are right on track with af.


----------



## jazzylady

Still no AF
I make tomorrow afternoon a test just in case.I want to get my AF so I can have it behind me.is there something i can take like a pill or something?I want to go to the doc to give me something to regulate me.


----------



## Ag3

Is everybody doing opk's again this month?


----------



## Ag3

I need some advice just took an opk for the hell of it and it looks positive! I'm so confused and hope I haven't missed my window! Didn't get a chance to go to dr Friday bc I had to take my mom a couple of hours away for surgery and just got home today! We bd today for the heck of it before I tested. But we have been taking a break since tuesday! This really is making me crazy!!!!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Is everybody doing opk's again this month?

If I don't miss my AF the 3rd then I'm going to use them again. I got another BFN this morning but Af's not due till the 3rd so we will see. My gums started randomly bleeding today for no reason I hadn't or anything and they just started bleeding and I could taste it and when I looked sure enough there was blood so idk. Also I may try BBT can anyone tell me exactly how I do that because I have no idea.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> I need some advice just took an opk for the hell of it and it looks positive! I'm so confused and hope I haven't missed my window! Didn't get a chance to go to dr Friday bc I had to take my mom a couple of hours away for surgery and just got home today! We bd today for the heck of it before I tested. But we have been taking a break since tuesday! This really is making me crazy!!!!!

I would keep trying (if you know what I mean lol) at least again today and tomorrow and take another opk tomorrow.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> I need some advice just took an opk for the hell of it and it looks positive! I'm so confused and hope I haven't missed my window! Didn't get a chance to go to dr Friday bc I had to take my mom a couple of hours away for surgery and just got home today! We bd today for the heck of it before I tested. But we have been taking a break since tuesday! This really is making me crazy!!!!!

Can you post a pic? I'll probably do my OPKs again this month


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> I need some advice just took an opk for the hell of it and it looks positive! I'm so confused and hope I haven't missed my window! Didn't get a chance to go to dr Friday bc I had to take my mom a couple of hours away for surgery and just got home today! We bd today for the heck of it before I tested. But we have been taking a break since tuesday! This really is making me crazy!!!!!

I know what you mean...I get tired of opk.. is always so confusing.I am thinking of getting a fertility monitor.I would def. BD always when I have positive, even if is a morning positive.what I would do next cycle is BD every second day from the day 11 and I will make opks right after my period ends...some say many ovulate right after period:shrug:

Anyway...all I want is to get my AF..I read that after a MC,not always you can ovulate but you can get a positive opk..so now I don't know what to believe. 

I made a test ,negative, is like they can show just that,..so now I am just...hurt,but I knew it is just disappointing.


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Is everybody doing opk's again this month?
> 
> If I don't miss my AF the 3rd then I'm going to use them again. I got another BFN this morning but Af's not due till the 3rd so we will see. My gums started randomly bleeding today for no reason I hadn't or anything and they just started bleeding and I could taste it and when I looked sure enough there was blood so idk. Also I may try BBT can anyone tell me exactly how I do that because I have no idea.Click to expand...

 https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/

This should help you with the temping/charting! If you have any specific questions I can attempt to pass along what little I know :)


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I need some advice just took an opk for the hell of it and it looks positive! I'm so confused and hope I haven't missed my window! Didn't get a chance to go to dr Friday bc I had to take my mom a couple of hours away for surgery and just got home today! We bd today for the heck of it before I tested. But we have been taking a break since tuesday! This really is making me crazy!!!!!
> 
> I know what you mean...I get tired of opk.. is always so confusing.I am thinking of getting a fertility monitor.I would def. BD always when I have positive, even if is a morning positive.what I would do next cycle is BD every second day from the day 11 and I will make opks right after my period ends...some say many ovulate right after period:shrug:
> 
> Anyway...all I want is to get my AF..I read that after a MC,not always you can ovulate but you can get a positive opk..so now I don't know what to believe.
> 
> I made a test ,negative, is like they can show just that,..so now I am just...hurt,but I knew it is just disappointing.Click to expand...


The fertility monitor works wonders for me i no longer have to guess or play mind tricks on myself that i am seeing a line or not..... As for opk its a yes for me i think i would go insane if i didnt... As for this month i am out af didnt come get but everything before af that i usually get is here zhe is expected to come on friday.... Waiting b.c i want to restart agian...


----------



## jazzylady

Yeah, the clear blue monitor has very good reviews..but someone told me that if you have cycles longer then 38 days it will not work proper.I have sometimes 39 days or 40.I wait until I see me my doctor,if he will give me something to regulate me then I buy one.


EDIT still no Af I am getting crazy I just want that ugly witch to come.


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> Yeah, the clear blue monitor has very good reviews..but someone told me that if you have cycles longer then 38 days it will not work proper.I have sometimes 39 days or 40.I wait until I see me my doctor,if he will give me something to regulate me then I buy one.
> 
> 
> EDIT still no Af I am getting crazy I just want that ugly witch to come.

Hopefully she comes soon so you can start BD'ing again! 

Ps) decided I don't think I can NTNP this month...too obsessed!!


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Yeah, the clear blue monitor has very good reviews..but someone told me that if you have cycles longer then 38 days it will not work proper.I have sometimes 39 days or 40.I wait until I see me my doctor,if he will give me something to regulate me then I buy one.
> 
> 
> EDIT still no Af I am getting crazy I just want that ugly witch to come.

It works fine as long as you dont have a 100+ day cycle b.c that is what it goes up to first month the machine records u 2nd month it will start testing cd9 instead of 6 i used to be 35-40 cd now femera has me pretty regular after taking it for a couple of months just make sure u do a hard reset before using the machine.


----------



## Ag3

Hi girls sorry I have been spoon busy!!! Hope everyone is doing well. Tested opk again same night and it was not positive either time but it was almost same color as control tested again yesterday much lighter. Broke down and used hpt 7dpo and thought I saw a shadow but I'm positive now it was line eye. Guess I'm going to test it out until af!


----------



## joc2010

:dust:Hey girls just wanted to say HI! I just want this month to be over already. I wont O until next week and then its the 2ww ugh so frustrating. i still dont understand why its so hard to conceive at all.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Hi girls sorry I have been spoon busy!!! Hope everyone is doing well. Tested opk again same night and it was not positive either time but it was almost same color as control tested again yesterday much lighter. Broke down and used hpt 7dpo and thought I saw a shadow but I'm positive now it was line eye. Guess I'm going to test it out until af!

Hopefully it turns into a BFP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

CD6 now...I feel like I am in limbo!! Anyone else feel like the wait to O is worse than the wait to test?? I don't even have any symptoms to analyze!! Guess there's nothing to do until then lol :coffee:


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> CD6 now...I feel like I am in limbo!! Anyone else feel like the wait to O is worse than the wait to test?? I don't even have any symptoms to analyze!! Guess there's nothing to do until then lol :coffee:

That's how I felt this month ha ha everybody was in the 2ww and it felt like it took me a year to o!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

*sigh* bought a pineapple to eat the pineapple core 1-5 dpo. Thanks to Mrs. Chelsea for mentioning it! I believe I bought it waaaay too early though....I'm such an impatient person!!


----------



## joc2010

So I'm curious Ive been reading on the web otherways to try and conceive to increase CM bc as mentioned before I'm lacking in that department. Have you guys tried Robitussin or mucinex? It says it increases your CM. You think this a good idea bad idea? I'm thinking about doing it this week bc I should be ready to O in the next week or so according to my app on my phone. Tell me what you think


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> So I'm curious Ive been reading on the web otherways to try and conceive to increase CM bc as mentioned before I'm lacking in that department. Have you guys tried Robitussin or mucinex? It says it increases your CM. You think this a good idea bad idea? I'm thinking about doing it this week bc I should be ready to O in the next week or so according to my app on my phone. Tell me what you think

I have heard about mucinex but have never tried it b.c it could cause hostile cm which will basically kill healthy sperm I suggest if you dont produce cm use preseed it works wonders for people who dont produce enough or any cm.. It is ideal for baby making b.c it mocks fertile eggwhite cm


----------



## Aznmijja

Currently 13dpo If my head I know I am out for this month and anxiously waiting for af to come... But then something wierd happens I have ewcm i took a opk and it was negative... Soo confusing b.c I have never had this before I am usually very dry right about now...


----------



## jazzylady

Still no AF:cry:
As long as she don't show up I can't do nothing....five weeks now:coffee:
I am not even sure if I ovulated back then...or if I can ovulate without Af being gone for so long:shrug:


----------



## Ag3

Ok girls I think I ovulated last Tuesday which would make me 8dpo. I've been Poas like crazy! This morning I could've sworn I saw a line on my ic but then again I may have line eye:wacko: does anyone know how to tweak? I've not really had any symptoms except I've been crampy, legs ache, lots of cm, everything taste really salty. I'm probably crazy!!! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-04082153_zps22929957.jpg


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> Ok girls I think I ovulated last Tuesday which would make me 8dpo. I've been Poas like crazy! This morning I could've sworn I saw a line on my ic but then again I may have line eye:wacko: does anyone know how to tweak? I've not really had any symptoms except I've been crampy, legs ache, lots of cm, everything taste really salty. I'm probably crazy!!! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-04082153_zps22929957.jpg

I think I see a faint line there.keep testing:thumbup:


----------



## jazzylady

Ah I BD with hubbs this afternoon and got some really bad cramps after,I couldn't move,talk or laugh.. I had tears into my eyes when I had to move.now is better I still have like stabbing here and there and hurts when I try to talk laud and laugh.. I hope is just because cervix and uterus are swollen because of a pending AF..but it may be a cyst too right?has anyone experience this?


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 how long you are TTC?I def saw a faint line there...but don't want to get ur hopes to high.

So I hope now this becomes the lucky threat. we need someone to break the ice here.


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> Ag3 how long you are TTC?I def saw a faint line there...but don't want to get ur hopes to high.
> 
> So I hope now this becomes the lucky threat. we need someone to break the ice here.

Just about 6 months! Thanks I sure hope so. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too! I just wish I knew how to tweak it. Sometimes I feel like I see something then I feel like I don't so I don't know guess ill just keep testing. I believe this is a lucky thread hopefully well all get our bfps sooner than later!


----------



## Ag3

jazzylady said:


> Ah I BD with hubbs this afternoon and got some really bad cramps after,I couldn't move,talk or laugh.. I had tears into my eyes when I had to move.now is better I still have like stabbing here and there and hurts when I try to talk laud and laugh.. I hope is just because cervix and uterus are swollen because of a pending AF..but it may be a cyst too right?has anyone experience this?

Mine will do that different times of the month. I have a retro verted uterus and cysts so it could possibly be one of those things but I don't know. Sometimes I will even bleed a little. Sorry I can't be more help!!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Ok girls I think I ovulated last Tuesday which would make me 8dpo. I've been Poas like crazy! This morning I could've sworn I saw a line on my ic but then again I may have line eye:wacko: does anyone know how to tweak? I've not really had any symptoms except I've been crampy, legs ache, lots of cm, everything taste really salty. I'm probably crazy!!! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-04082153_zps22929957.jpg

Sending plenty of baby dust..


----------



## Aznmijja

Ok so it seems like this thread is dying down..... NOOOOO this is suppose to be the lucky one.... So currently 14dpo and nothing I have yet to test b.c dh took and hid them which I think he is evil for now.. Temps are still up yet my body just isnt feeling it this month at all... AF is expected tomorrow and no af symptoms..... arghhh


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ok so it seems like this thread is dying down..... NOOOOO this is suppose to be the lucky one.... So currently 14dpo and nothing I have yet to test b.c dh took and hid them which I think he is evil for now.. Temps are still up yet my body just isnt feeling it this month at all... AF is expected tomorrow and no af symptoms..... arghhh

I know! I'm just ready to know!!! I've been out of it for the last couple days! This is and will be the lucky thread!!! Somebody has to get a bfp soon!!!!!!!:happydance: I think we are on the same cycle or close anyways. I think when most people are in fertile time we still have 2 weeks to o and are just getting off of our period and when some people are testing we are o'ing and vice versa ha ha


----------



## Ag3

I am starting to think I'm out! The more I look and tweak I don't see anything! So my goods are down! Geezer why does this have to be so stressful ha ha!!! Good night girls!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I hope you ladies get a BFP! I am about to be 3 days late and still no BFP so I don't know if the Depo messed up my cycle and I am no longer 28 days or what. I was really thinking this was going to be it :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

I need to catch up still! But my Internet is messed up, should be back by Monday :(


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Well I just spotted but it was real light pink and a lot of clear stuff then a brownish color so idk


----------



## DaTucker

Noooo it's not dying!! I've been busy these last few days, I'm sorry! I'm CD8 atm so of course nothing happening with me....Julie, I've heard of some people not getting BFP until like 7 days late.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Noooo it's not dying!! I've been busy these last few days, I'm sorry! I'm CD8 atm so of course nothing happening with me....Julie, I've heard of some people not getting BFP until like 7 days late.

I just spotted a little but it wasn't normal it was a clear,pink,brownish color and it was barely any I have went to the bathroom twice since then and nothing so idk I am having slight dull pressure/cramps in my right ovary but nothing major so I will just have to wait and see. I have some pregnancy tests coming in the mail soon so I will test again when they get here.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Noooo it's not dying!! I've been busy these last few days, I'm sorry! I'm CD8 atm so of course nothing happening with me....Julie, I've heard of some people not getting BFP until like 7 days late.
> 
> I just spotted a little but it wasn't normal it was a clear,pink,brownish color and it was barely any I have went to the bathroom twice since then and nothing so idk I am having slight dull pressure/cramps in my right ovary but nothing major so I will just have to wait and see. I have some pregnancy tests coming in the mail soon so I will test again when they get here.Click to expand...

Maybe late implantation spotting? Or the start of AF? Either way, :dust: to you!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh heck no this thread isn't dying!! I just need my Internet back up, lol. I'm currently CD9. Time seems to be in slow motion this week! Planning on starting OPKs on CD12. If I get a BFP this cycle, I'll be due on the Fourth of July! So I'm super hoping for luck this month. Same as Tucker - we're on the exact same schedule :)


----------



## Ag3

Negative test 10dpo! :(


----------



## joc2010

im on cycle day 11. BD'd 3 times already (sorry tmi) took opk yesterday but it was negative. I have 10 more opk's left so i'm going to do them everyday bc I was slacking and not doin it everyday hoping this will all be our luck month like everyone is saying. COME ON GIRLS we can do this!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aznmijja

14dpo AF was suppose to be here today no sign of her yet, I still cant test b.c i cant seem to talk dh into giving them to me :-( Todays temp was the highest yet idk what to think no usual af symptoms but my head is messing with me... lol I really need to stay off of google.....


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> 14dpo AF was suppose to be here today no sign of her yet, I still cant test b.c i cant seem to talk dh into giving them to me :-( Todays temp was the highest yet idk what to think no usual af symptoms but my head is messing with me... lol I really need to stay off of google.....

Hope it's your bfp!!!!


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> 14dpo AF was suppose to be here today no sign of her yet, I still cant test b.c i cant seem to talk dh into giving them to me :-( Todays temp was the highest yet idk what to think no usual af symptoms but my head is messing with me... lol I really need to stay off of google.....

yeah sometimes looking at google def does not help! wait a few more days to see if AF comes then tell your DH that you are late and you would like to test. Just keep busy


----------



## Aznmijja

OMG I need HELP I dont have hpt test so I figured I would kist mess around and take an ovulation test since i have ewcm... Who knows right well clear blue digi told me no to O but it had 2 very clear lines never get that enless I am O wth...... Idk what to think now...


----------



## Aznmijja

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0864.jpg
this is the best picture I could get... :-(


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0864.jpg
> this is the best picture I could get... :-(

Wish i could help but i dont know much about them since im just starting to use them myself. Can u go to the dollar store and get a hpt to ease ur mind.


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0864.jpg
> this is the best picture I could get... :-(
> 
> Wish i could help but i dont know much about them since im just starting to use them myself. Can u go to the dollar store and get a hpt to ease ur mind.[/Q
> 
> 
> No he took my car to work today :-(Click to expand...


----------



## Aznmijja

15dpo this is what I got and not with first morning urine... I am soooo confused....

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0871.jpg


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> 15dpo this is what I got and not with first morning urine... I am soooo confused....
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0871.jpg

I think you are preggo!!! Get hubby to pick up hpt. I know it's going to say bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo this is what I got and not with first morning urine... I am soooo confused....
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0871.jpg
> 
> I think you are preggo!!! Get hubby to pick up hpt. I know it's going to say bfp! :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't want to get my hopes up I just dont know what is going on I cant stop googling and walking in circles... anxious for it just to find out b.c I had that strong feeling that I was out this month and was even preparing myself for this coming cycle... ;-(


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Negative test 10dpo! :(

Aw man! Well hopefully if AF is coming, it hurries up so you can get trying with the next cycle!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> 15dpo this is what I got and not with first morning urine... I am soooo confused....
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0871.jpg

Omg go get a HPT ASAP!! I've read all over that a +OPK this late can be an indication of pregnancy!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo this is what I got and not with first morning urine... I am soooo confused....
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0871.jpg
> 
> I think you are preggo!!! Get hubby to pick up hpt. I know it's going to say bfp! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up I just dont know what is going on I cant stop googling and walking in circles... anxious for it just to find out b.c I had that strong feeling that I was out this month and was even preparing myself for this coming cycle... ;-(Click to expand...

Yes go get one ASAP! I hope you get a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Awww yay you might have your BFP!! The first of us!!


----------



## Aznmijja

I called dh at work to find out were he hid my test and they are in his book bag :-( so now I have to sit here and wait till he gets home :-(


----------



## Aznmijja

Do any of you think it is just possible that I am O''ing agian??


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Aznmijja said:


> Do any of you think it is just possible that I am O''ing agian??

I doubt it because I have googled it for you and everything I bring up says and opk can detect pregnancy! :)


----------



## Ag3

I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg

I think you and me are in the same boat of IDK I am so confused and lost and dont know what to think or do.. I do know one thing I muse hpt tonight or I will never sleep...


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg

Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> I think you and me are in the same boat of IDK I am so confused and lost and dont know what to think or do.. I do know one thing I muse hpt tonight or I will never sleep...Click to expand...

I know I just feel pregnant fx for both of us! Bought pack of frer for in morning but couldn't resist!!!! Btw love your profile pic we went to Disney last thanksgiving and had so much fun!!!


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...

That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line there


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> I think you and me are in the same boat of IDK I am so confused and lost and dont know what to think or do.. I do know one thing I muse hpt tonight or I will never sleep...Click to expand...
> 
> I know I just feel pregnant fx for both of us! Bought pack of frer for in morning but couldn't resist!!!! Btw love your profile pic we went to Disney last thanksgiving and had so much fun!!!Click to expand...

Yeah DH is an executive chef there so I go often... I dont feel pregnant at all I waas just wondering why my temps didnt go down they just kept going up...


----------



## Aznmijja

F and Toes XX for you ang... I hope so for me too but it is soo hard to keep calm but in my head I dont need to get my hopes to high only to be crushed


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...

I'm a member of countdown to pregnancy what's your user name there and I'll look up your pic?


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> I think you and me are in the same boat of IDK I am so confused and lost and dont know what to think or do.. I do know one thing I muse hpt tonight or I will never sleep...Click to expand...
> 
> I know I just feel pregnant fx for both of us! Bought pack of frer for in morning but couldn't resist!!!! Btw love your profile pic we went to Disney last thanksgiving and had so much fun!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah DH is an executive chef there so I go often... I dont feel pregnant at all I waas just wondering why my temps didnt go down they just kept going up...Click to expand...

O how cool!!!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...

I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...

Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...

Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> F and Toes XX for you ang... I hope so for me too but it is soo hard to keep calm but in my head I dont need to get my hopes to high only to be crushed

Yes I understand completely! I don't know much about temp stuff! What time will dh be home?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> F and Toes XX for you ang... I hope so for me too but it is soo hard to keep calm but in my head I dont need to get my hopes to high only to be crushed
> 
> Yes I understand completely! I don't know much about temp stuff! What time will dh be home?Click to expand...

2 a.m due to late tapings of food and wine festival :-( but i am staying up till then holding my pee till he walks through that door...


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...

I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> F and Toes XX for you ang... I hope so for me too but it is soo hard to keep calm but in my head I dont need to get my hopes to high only to be crushed
> 
> Yes I understand completely! I don't know much about temp stuff! What time will dh be home?Click to expand...
> 
> 2 a.m due to late tapings of food and wine festival :-( but i am staying up till then holding my pee till he walks through that door...Click to expand...

Great I can't wait! I really have a good feeling about it!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Do any of you think it is just possible that I am O''ing agian??

I doubt you're O'ing again. What time does your DH get home?


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!Click to expand...

I'm sure it will have you looked back on cdtp you already have I think 10 people voting it's positive :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!Click to expand...

Yay! I hope it's your BFP!! This is the lucky thread for sure! 

My messages aren't coming up for a minute for some reason so sorry if I respond to something that's already been answered! Lol


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will have you looked back on cdtp you already have I think 10 people voting it's positive :)Click to expand...

I haven't looked back at it yet! Omg how am I going to sleep! I hope it's not a nasty evap!!! But that was only after an hour hold!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! I hope it's your BFP!! This is the lucky thread for sure!
> 
> My messages aren't coming up for a minute for some reason so sorry if I respond to something that's already been answered! LolClick to expand...

Thanks chels! Me too.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out don't want to get my hopes up but I bought a pack of frer's tonight and couldn't resist taking it after about an hour hold bc I have been so achy (back&legs) what do y'all think honestly! https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj601/ashleyw2415/2012-10-05221044_zps0636f043.jpg
> 
> Can you take another pic because I couldn't really tell in that one?Click to expand...
> 
> That's the best I could do I've uploaded on photobucket and took with camera, phone and iPad. I uploaded to countdown to pregnancy bc it lets you tweak them and I could really see the line thereClick to expand...
> 
> I found it on countdown to pregnancy and yes I see a faint line! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Julie thank you for looking! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! I would take another in the morning and see if it's darker :) then post it here so we can see please :)Click to expand...
> 
> I will I'm in shock! I hope it's my bfp! Surely not an evap bc it came right up! Don't want to get hopes up yet! Hopefully it will be darker in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure it will have you looked back on cdtp you already have I think 10 people voting it's positive :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't looked back at it yet! Omg how am I going to sleep! I hope it's not a nasty evap!!! But that was only after an hour hold!Click to expand...

that countdown site is so cool how you can tweek the pictures... Its not a evap line if it popped right up fingers crossed.... I cant sleep that is for sure I am going in circles all over my house... I refuse to google anything else... I just want to get it over with and poas....


----------



## Ag3

I know azn! I'm not going to be able to sleep!!! And Julie I just looked back at ctp and its almost 50% pos and 50% neg! So I need to slow my role and not get my hopes up! Too late, but I do need to try to be realistic so I'm not crushed if I get bfn in the morning!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I know azn! I'm not going to be able to sleep!!! And Julie I just looked back at ctp and its almost 50% pos and 50% neg! So I need to slow my role and not get my hopes up! Too late, but I do need to try to be realistic so I'm not crushed if I get bfn in the morning!

That is my thinking to I almost had my mind convinced that I was out for the month and then i just had to do an opk and got a smiley face now I am sitting here waiting one more hour... Just trying to keep my mind busy watching the vow


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I know azn! I'm not going to be able to sleep!!! And Julie I just looked back at ctp and its almost 50% pos and 50% neg! So I need to slow my role and not get my hopes up! Too late, but I do need to try to be realistic so I'm not crushed if I get bfn in the morning!
> 
> That is my thinking to I almost had my mind convinced that I was out for the month and then i just had to do an opk and got a smiley face now I am sitting here waiting one more hour... Just trying to keep my mind busy watching the vowClick to expand...

Not trying to get your hopes up but everything I have read about opks as pt says if the opk is positive there is a good chance your pregnant!!! The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Aznmijja

Took hpt Negative :-( idk what is going on b.c I dont see how I can be O'ing right now... Maybe I will retest in the morning but there wasnt even a faint line...


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Took hpt Negative :-( idk what is going on b.c I dont see how I can be O'ing right now... Maybe I will retest in the morning but there wasnt even a faint line...

Keep your head up I haven't tested yet I'm being a chicken just don't wa:flower:nt to be let down! What kind of test did you take?


----------



## Ag3

Took another frer exact same thing as last night starting to think it is an indent line at least that's what it looked like when I took it apart so down!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Took another frer exact same thing as last night starting to think it is an indent line at least that's what it looked like when I took it apart so down!

Do you have a pic? Did you take it with first morning urine?
Thanks


----------



## Ag3

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Took another frer exact same thing as last night starting to think it is an indent line at least that's what it looked like when I took it apart so down!
> 
> Do you have a pic? Did you take it with first morning urine?
> ThanksClick to expand...

Yes I'm trying to get it to load but it keeps saying file too big it looks the same as last night came up right away but can't see color I'm going to try and load it for ya


----------



## Ag3

Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ag3

I can't get a good pic


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Took hpt Negative :-( idk what is going on b.c I dont see how I can be O'ing right now... Maybe I will retest in the morning but there wasnt even a faint line...

Sorry it was a negative :( as for your temps, I wouldn't read much into them staying high until you're like 18dpo. They say if you are 18dpo with high temps you are def pregnant. I mean, mine stayed high until AFTER AF started for me. Not trying to be a downer, I really really hope you and Ashley get your BFP's!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> I can't get a good pic

idk I can't really tell with that one maybe if you laid in on something darker then the window would show up better because it's hard to tell with the white in the background or draw an arrow to where you see the line at


----------



## Ag3

i don't know if this is any better
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ag3

I just think I'm out bc at 11dpo with fmu it should be dark! Maybe next month! Thanks everyone for looking!


----------



## DaTucker

I don't see any thing :'(. But I've always said I have anti-line eye, I can't see it unless it's undoubtedly there!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

I'm sorry it wasn't your BFP :( I'm out too I just started af this morning full force and the cramps are making me want to sleep until I'm off lol so I guess we will all be back at it this cycle lol


----------



## Ag3

Thanks for looking maybe next month!!!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

Ag3 said:


> Thanks for looking maybe next month!!!

Your welcome I hope we all get one super soon!


----------



## Aznmijja

I just want af to start at this point so I can start over.... Hpt morning negative and opk positive with digi got a smiley face... :-( I am so lost and I wish this process wasnt so hard :-( Well I am goin to try and just go about my day with no testing, going to attempt to try and find something to keep me busy...


----------



## Aznmijja

Ok guys so I dont know but I have come to the conclusion that I am just O'ing all over agian I am currently cd30 with a positive opk digi on cd29 today I have headache with creamy and ewcm... Don't honestly know what to make of it but I am bd just in case... Wish me luck and cross everything b.c I am literally going insane now :-(


----------



## jazzylady

Sorry you girls didn't got BFP.
Nothing new here,no AF yet:cry:for me is depressing right now.


----------



## Ag3

Crossing everything azn!!! Thanks everyone for being so supportive!!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Crossing everything azn!!! Thanks everyone for being so supportive!!

I am a nervous wreck... I think Ihave talked my body into having af come on heachache is here and now my famous craving for chicken fingers and french fries.. I dont know how much I can take of this did an opk still positive :-( if af doesnt come by 18dpo I guess I will test agian...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Ok guys so I dont know but I have come to the conclusion that I am just O'ing all over agian I am currently cd30 with a positive opk digi on cd29 today I have headache with creamy and ewcm... Don't honestly know what to make of it but I am bd just in case... Wish me luck and cross everything b.c I am literally going insane now :-(

That is so weird! Good idea BD'ing just in case, though. 

Sorry to all of you who are out this month. I have a feeling once someone gets a BFP in here - we're all going to start getting them!! Fx'd!!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys so I dont know but I have come to the conclusion that I am just O'ing all over agian I am currently cd30 with a positive opk digi on cd29 today I have headache with creamy and ewcm... Don't honestly know what to make of it but I am bd just in case... Wish me luck and cross everything b.c I am literally going insane now :-(
> 
> That is so weird! Good idea BD'ing just in case, though.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are out this month. I have a feeling once someone gets a BFP in here - we're all going to start getting them!! Fx'd!!Click to expand...

hope so. im just a few days ahead of u in cycle. did you start taking the opk's yet I have an mine are all neg still. I still haven't had a positive.


----------



## jazzylady

Finally the:witch:came...and everything with it after so long,chills,cramps and back pain...I feel today like I got hit by the train.I was afraid of the first AF after MC but glad is finally here so I can start TTC again.

Wish you girls an awesome Sunday evening.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would be considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..


----------



## jazzylady

Aznmijja said:


> Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would be considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..

Do you take something,like clomid?if yes then yeah it can happened that you O for a sec time.Are you sure you were really O first time?and not everybody gets ewcm,mine is creamy too and still does its job.its really weird you either O again which is awesome or you are pregnant.


----------



## jazzylady

@Chelsea do you remember your first AF after the MC?how bad was it?I still have chills and now I got fever,so I am worried that I may get an infection. is a nightmare this mc ..is like it won't let me forget.but I wait for my test results tomorrow and I will know then but I was just wondering if you had something similar and did not had a infection.


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would be considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..
> 
> Do you take something,like clomid?if yes then yeah it can happened that you O for a sec time.Are you sure you were really O first time?and not everybody gets ewcm,mine is creamy too and still does its job.its really weird you either O again which is awesome or you are pregnant.Click to expand...

From what my charts at the begining of the month and opk I think I may have O'ed then but as for my temps now I dont see the shift buut digi opk says positive.. I have taken hpt and nothing the window doesnt even get an evap line just plain CLEAR white....


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys so I dont know but I have come to the conclusion that I am just O'ing all over agian I am currently cd30 with a positive opk digi on cd29 today I have headache with creamy and ewcm... Don't honestly know what to make of it but I am bd just in case... Wish me luck and cross everything b.c I am literally going insane now :-(
> 
> That is so weird! Good idea BD'ing just in case, though.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are out this month. I have a feeling once someone gets a BFP in here - we're all going to start getting them!! Fx'd!!Click to expand...
> 
> hope so. im just a few days ahead of u in cycle. did you start taking the opk's yet I have an mine are all neg still. I still haven't had a positive.Click to expand...

I'm going to start my OPKs tomorrow :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

jazzylady said:


> @Chelsea do you remember your first AF after the MC?how bad was it?I still have chills and now I got fever,so I am worried that I may get an infection. is a nightmare this mc ..is like it won't let me forget.but I wait for my test results tomorrow and I will know then but I was just wondering if you had something similar and did not had a infection.

After my m/c I didn't have af for two and a half months. The past 2-3 months they have just been regular. It took forever!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would be considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..

I can't really offer anything that's confusing to me as we'll. what does your cervix feel like?


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would be considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..
> 
> I can't really offer anything that's confusing to me as we'll. what does your cervix feel like?Click to expand...

high soft closed...


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Ok ladies that know about bbt by looking at my chart is it even possible for me to be O'ing agian??? Just b.c I still have positive opk 3 days now and now some serious ewcm.. Only differance from O ewcm is that there is some creamy cm mixed in it which would been considered hostile cm for sperm... IDK what to think now I confirmed hpt negative agian today so just wondering if anyone else had some insight..

Based off your temps, you haven't O'd again...your temp would have to stop below your cover line temp to show any ovulation! So weird about your OPK's though...


----------



## jazzylady

chelsealynnb said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys so I dont know but I have come to the conclusion that I am just O'ing all over agian I am currently cd30 with a positive opk digi on cd29 today I have headache with creamy and ewcm... Don't honestly know what to make of it but I am bd just in case... Wish me luck and cross everything b.c I am literally going insane now :-(
> 
> That is so weird! Good idea BD'ing just in case, though.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are out this month. I have a feeling once someone gets a BFP in here - we're all going to start getting them!! Fx'd!!Click to expand...
> 
> hope so. im just a few days ahead of u in cycle. did you start taking the opk's yet I have an mine are all neg still. I still haven't had a positive.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to start my OPKs tomorrow :)Click to expand...

Ah I am jealous.. no kidding. I wait for my doctor to call and tell me whats going on.happy I got my AF though..I will do opks as soon as I finish.


----------



## Aznmijja

Arghhh I am getting so frustrated right now.... I googled and googled and my conclusion is that IDK I was getting hopefull reading someones chat that has the same thing as me going on and ended up preggers but when I clicked on her name to see how she is doing now IDK what to belive in one post she says "18dpo bfn" in another post she writes to a girl I recived my bfp at 10dpo all in the same month.... Argghhhhh sorry for venting but at this point I am very frustrated.... :-(


----------



## claudinator

im on my second round of clomid im 28 and ttc with 3 months properly. the side effects are well worth the baby!!


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Arghhh I am getting so frustrated right now.... I googled and googled and my conclusion is that IDK I was getting hopefull reading someones chat that has the same thing as me going on and ended up preggers but when I clicked on her name to see how she is doing now IDK what to belive in one post she says "18dpo bfn" in another post she writes to a girl I recived my bfp at 10dpo all in the same month.... Argghhhhh sorry for venting but at this point I am very frustrated.... :-(

Welcome to our thread!! All you ladies are making me want to get on clomid soooo bad!


----------



## DaTucker

Ohhhh and for those of you wondering about the pineapple core, one of the ladies on my TTC journal ate it and used preseed for the first time last month and got her first BFP the same cycle!! I think I have to buy another, mine is already soft, Smh...


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Arghhh I am getting so frustrated right now.... I googled and googled and my conclusion is that IDK I was getting hopefull reading someones chat that has the same thing as me going on and ended up preggers but when I clicked on her name to see how she is doing now IDK what to belive in one post she says "18dpo bfn" in another post she writes to a girl I recived my bfp at 10dpo all in the same month.... Argghhhhh sorry for venting but at this point I am very frustrated.... :-(
> 
> Welcome to our thread!! All you ladies are making me want to get on clomid soooo bad!Click to expand...

Noooo take femera clomid has some serious side effects... my main one was mood swings...


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Ohhhh and for those of you wondering about the pineapple core, one of the ladies on my TTC journal ate it and used preseed for the first time last month and got her first BFP the same cycle!! I think I have to buy another, mine is already soft, Smh...

Yeah I heard that from a couple of people i just dont know how I would eat the core I tried once and it made me gag... I heard anything hi in citrus and and 100mg of vitamin C...


----------



## Aznmijja

So I am thinking af is about ready to come  isnt it wierd to say can't wait for her to show only b.c I am so over this rollercoaster of a cycle this month ready to start fresh  went pee and wipped light pink so maybe by tonight she will be here...


----------



## joc2010

guess what girls!!!!!!!! I have my very first POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the clear blue digital and i got my SMILEY FACE!!!!!!! I was really getting discouraged and didn't think they worked but now i see it does work!! so what does this mean? am I ovulation now or am I goin to ovulate in the next couple days? Sorry I'm just so excited.... :happydance:


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

joc2010 said:


> guess what girls!!!!!!!! I have my very first POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the clear blue digital and i got my SMILEY FACE!!!!!!! I was really getting discouraged and didn't think they worked but now i see it does work!! so what does this mean? am I ovulation now or am I goin to ovulate in the next couple days? Sorry I'm just so excited.... :happydance:

usually it means you will ovulate within 12-48 hrs normally around 36hrs I would just bd at least once a day until it is no longer positive. Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> guess what girls!!!!!!!! I have my very first POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the clear blue digital and i got my SMILEY FACE!!!!!!! I was really getting discouraged and didn't think they worked but now i see it does work!! so what does this mean? am I ovulation now or am I goin to ovulate in the next couple days? Sorry I'm just so excited.... :happydance:

With clear blue you may ovulate in the next 36 hours depending if you can another smiley face  and are you temping??? CONGRADULATIONS I am soooo happy for you.. with that said whatever time it is not do another test in 8 hours if the happy face is gone then you know that you have surged sooo BD BD BD BD with preseed if you have it


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> guess what girls!!!!!!!! I have my very first POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the clear blue digital and i got my SMILEY FACE!!!!!!! I was really getting discouraged and didn't think they worked but now i see it does work!! so what does this mean? am I ovulation now or am I goin to ovulate in the next couple days? Sorry I'm just so excited.... :happydance:
> 
> With clear blue you may ovulate in the next 36 hours depending if you can another smiley face  and are you temping??? CONGRADULATIONS I am soooo happy for you.. with that said whatever time it is not do another test in 8 hours if the happy face is gone then you know that you have surged sooo BD BD BD BD with preseed if you have itClick to expand...

so i should take another one tonight? no I'm not temping I dont even have reg thermoter lol. and I dont have preseed ughhh which I need to buy asap bc I dont produce enough CM. I was just getting so discouraged with these OPK's so I'm on cycle day 15 and I have to start taking the Prometrium on thurs (progesterone) so crossing everything right now that this will be my month. I just texted my OH telling him we need to BD the rest of the week. the thing is we haven't bd'd in 4 days will he have good sperm still or no?


----------



## Ag3

Congrats joc2010!!! Bd bd bd ! Period started this morning yay! So happy to finally start my cycle over but I'm going to ntnp bc it's just been so stressful! I agree clomid made me feel like I was losing my mind when I go back to the dr I'm going to ask about femara! Good luck girls!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> guess what girls!!!!!!!! I have my very first POSITIVE OPK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am doing the clear blue digital and i got my SMILEY FACE!!!!!!! I was really getting discouraged and didn't think they worked but now i see it does work!! so what does this mean? am I ovulation now or am I goin to ovulate in the next couple days? Sorry I'm just so excited.... :happydance:
> 
> With clear blue you may ovulate in the next 36 hours depending if you can another smiley face  and are you temping??? CONGRADULATIONS I am soooo happy for you.. with that said whatever time it is not do another test in 8 hours if the happy face is gone then you know that you have surged sooo BD BD BD BD with preseed if you have it Click to expand...
> 
> so i should take another one tonight? no I'm not temping I dont even have reg thermoter lol. and I dont have preseed ughhh which I need to buy asap bc I dont produce enough CM. I was just getting so discouraged with these OPK's so I'm on cycle day 15 and I have to start taking the Prometrium on thurs (progesterone) so crossing everything right now that this will be my month. I just texted my OH telling him we need to BD the rest of the week. the thing is we haven't bd'd in 4 days will he have good sperm still or no?Click to expand...

Sperm is really good right now b.c he hasnt released bd every other day if you had started before you got positive O I am soooo happy for you...


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Congrats joc2010!!! Bd bd bd ! Period started this morning yay! So happy to finally start my cycle over but I'm going to ntnp bc it's just been so stressful! I agree clomid made me feel like I was losing my mind when I go back to the dr I'm going to ask about femara! Good luck girls!

You and me are on the same cycle agian AF came for me today  so I got my answer... Readyy to start agian...


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats joc2010!!! Bd bd bd ! Period started this morning yay! So happy to finally start my cycle over but I'm going to ntnp bc it's just been so stressful! I agree clomid made me feel like I was losing my mind when I go back to the dr I'm going to ask about femara! Good luck girls!
> 
> You and me are on the same cycle agian AF came for me today  so I got my answer... Readyy to start agian...Click to expand...

YEAHHHH thats good it came so you can start again. I'm telling you I have faith and this is going to be everyones month


----------



## DaTucker

Awww yay!! Two AF's for new cycles and a first OPK! Today is a good day, ladies!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

DaTucker said:


> Awww yay!! Two AF's for new cycles and a first OPK! Today is a good day, ladies!

Af came for me the 6th and usually last 5 days but it stopped yesterday and I have been having spotting just slightly and it has been clear brown but now there is nothing. So I took a pregnancy test and it was neg so I'm not sure what's going in :/


----------



## DaTucker

That's odd, I have heard of that happening lots of times, but usually the test is positive! A two/three day period sounds off...


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Awww yay!! Two AF's for new cycles and a first OPK! Today is a good day, ladies!

Yes I am deff excited on this new start no more wondering  how is the pinapple core coming???


----------



## DaTucker

I don't start eating it until 1dpo. I'm at CD 13 atm and sceduled to O on Thursday, so we'll see Friday! I hope I can eat it lol


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> I don't start eating it until 1dpo. I'm at CD 13 atm and sceduled to O on Thursday, so we'll see Friday! I hope I can eat it lol

I am still puzzled how you would eat it I didnt even know it was edible.. lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

I had a lot to catch up on! CONGRATS on your +OPK, Joc!! CD13 over here, gong to take another OPK when I get home from work tonight (it was Neg last night) I have a feeling I'm going to O earlier this month (I O'd CD17 last month) I have been having a lot of clear d/c and pretty crampy so we will see :) good luck this cycle everyone! Oh and I'm buying a pineapple and trying that starting 1DPO :)


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats joc2010!!! Bd bd bd ! Period started this morning yay! So happy to finally start my cycle over but I'm going to ntnp bc it's just been so stressful! I agree clomid made me feel like I was losing my mind when I go back to the dr I'm going to ask about femara! Good luck girls!
> 
> You and me are on the same cycle agian AF came for me today  so I got my answer... Readyy to start agian...Click to expand...

I know I want to ntnp so I'm not as stressed but I don't know if i will be able too ha! I'm thinking of temping this month and that's all no opks just bc they stress me out! I think the clomid made me a crazy person!


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats joc2010!!! Bd bd bd ! Period started this morning yay! So happy to finally start my cycle over but I'm going to ntnp bc it's just been so stressful! I agree clomid made me feel like I was losing my mind when I go back to the dr I'm going to ask about femara! Good luck girls!
> 
> You and me are on the same cycle agian AF came for me today  so I got my answer... Readyy to start agian...Click to expand...
> 
> YEAHHHH thats good it came so you can start again. I'm telling you I have faith and this is going to be everyones monthClick to expand...

I know me too! I'm so glad I have all of y'all to talk too! :hugs:


----------



## Ag3

I must have missed the pineapple thing! What's that all about??? I wanna know :)


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I must have missed the pineapple thing! What's that all about??? I wanna know :)

I read up on it you eat it 1-5dpo cut the core into 5 pieces and eat a piece each day... suppose to help with implantation...


----------



## joc2010

so I had a neg opk this morning :/ does that mean since I had one yesterday and a neg today I could be ovulating now?


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> so I had a neg opk this morning :/ does that mean since I had one yesterday and a neg today I could be ovulating now?

Ok LH surged which is a good thing and a neg test through clear blue digi is good that is be you are set to O so I say next 12 hours max..  wish you were temping b.c those just clarify when to the t point :-( fx


----------



## Aznmijja

So question I just found out that my insurance covers acupucture what do you guys think about it or have you heard anything about it???


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> So question I just found out that my insurance covers acupucture what do you guys think about it or have you heard anything about it???

I haven't read much on it but I heard its good to try and relaxing. If insurance pays for it, why not? :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!

you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luck


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...

Well u are using clear blue digi right?? b.c the lines dont match up in color to a random opk


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Well u are using clear blue digi right?? b.c the lines dont match up in color to a random opkClick to expand...


yesim using clear blue


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah the ones I'm using the test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line. Pretty frustrating trying to judge!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Well u are using clear blue digi right?? b.c the lines dont match up in color to a random opkClick to expand...
> 
> 
> yesim using clear blueClick to expand...

So with the digi the lines wont be as intense if u got one smiley face u are good togo, i have learned once u get a smiley face dont test agian on digi b.c it has already reg. Your surge if u have cheapies then u can use them if u must poas... I use clear blue fertility monitor with digi so i can insure peak...


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...

Ok so I googled it after you asked just b.c I was curious and since I use the same test it would be good to know... Several different asnwers so I called clear blue myself and this is what they said... Once you digi detects you LH surge with the smiley face it is ok to stop testing b.c it is likely you will not get another positive now you will O in the next 24-48 hours. You more than likely will not get another smiley face till your next cycle (hoping you wont need another cycle) aww man there customer care is soo NICE....


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so I googled it after you asked just b.c I was curious and since I use the same test it would be good to know... Several different asnwers so I called clear blue myself and this is what they said... Once you digi detects you LH surge with the smiley face it is ok to stop testing b.c it is likely you will not get another positive now you will O in the next 24-48 hours. You more than likely will not get another smiley face till your next cycle (hoping you wont need another cycle) aww man there customer care is soo NICE....Click to expand...

awesome thank you so so much! thats good info! The only thing that I dont like about clear blue is that they dont have any refills to buy or am I just dumb and dont know where to look. any suggestions so I dont have to go buy another $50 test


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> So I had a nearly +OPK last night and this AM the line is barely there. Last month it went from super light to + in about 6 hours so we will see. I'll test again when I get home! More than likely will get some BD'ing in tonight just in case I'm going to O in the next couple days. Buying a pineapple tomorrow!!
> 
> you know my positive yesterday wasn't very dark but it was a still a positive I took one this morning and it looked like the same this like yesterday weird. so good luckClick to expand...
> 
> Ok so I googled it after you asked just b.c I was curious and since I use the same test it would be good to know... Several different asnwers so I called clear blue myself and this is what they said... Once you digi detects you LH surge with the smiley face it is ok to stop testing b.c it is likely you will not get another positive now you will O in the next 24-48 hours. You more than likely will not get another smiley face till your next cycle (hoping you wont need another cycle) aww man there customer care is soo NICE....Click to expand...
> 
> awesome thank you so so much! thats good info! The only thing that I dont like about clear blue is that they dont have any refills to buy or am I just dumb and dont know where to look. any suggestions so I dont have to go buy another $50 testClick to expand...

No you cant but refills as of yet but I get mine from walmart $35.96 and I get a $10 off coupon every month from clear blue or you can google to see if there are still coupons online... So in the end I really only pay $25.96


----------



## joc2010

So bd'd tonight. Oh hurt hisback a few days ago and after we were done he said im sorry we arent goun to be able to do it for a while it hurts too much.:( i feel bad for him i really do but dang it dang it. Sso im hoping that tonight will be the one but not sure we havent bd'd in 5 days. Crossing fingers


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> So bd'd tonight. Oh hurt hisback a few days ago and after we were done he said im sorry we arent goun to be able to do it for a while it hurts too much.:( i feel bad for him i really do but dang it dang it. Sso im hoping that tonight will be the one but not sure we havent bd'd in 5 days. Crossing fingers

Everything happens for a reason and happens when it is suppose to just keep that in mind dont let it get you down... Just know in the end when it does happen you will have so much look back at and what it took for you to get that little bundle  Fx this month is your time...


----------



## jazzylady

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Anyone trying this out?kind of easy to actually have a plan.


----------



## DaTucker

jazzylady said:


> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
> 
> Anyone trying this out?kind of easy to actually have a plan.

I have, I've heard it's really effective too! I did it last month.


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> So bd'd tonight. Oh hurt hisback a few days ago and after we were done he said im sorry we arent goun to be able to do it for a while it hurts too much.:( i feel bad for him i really do but dang it dang it. Sso im hoping that tonight will be the one but not sure we havent bd'd in 5 days. Crossing fingers

Sorry about your DH :( but sometimes all it takes is the one time!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey ladies! Day before yesterday I took an OPK and it was kind of dark, so I took another later that same day and the line was super light (?). So yesterday I had been feeling quite crampy all day and on my drive home from work I got this pinch feeling in my right side, so when I got home I took another OPK and the line was as dark as the dark line I had gotten the day before. I took another one about 6 hours later before bed and it was positive!! :happydance: So DH and I BD last night and I didn't get up for the whole night so all the 'stuff' stayed in me until 5:30 this AM. I hope I get my July baby this cycle!! If I don't get a BFP this cycle I don't even know what I'm going to do. We BD this cycle spot on to when I O'd so there should be no reason why I don't get a BFP! I've read that you can O up to 36 hours after you get your last + OPK so that worries me, because I have to work third shift tonight so I know we won't get any BD'ing in until Friday night again. BUT I also read that it's best to BD one or two days before you get you actually O? Sheesh...I think I need to lay off the google!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just took another this AM 8 1/2 hrs after BD OPK still 100% positive!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Grr trying to upload a pic from my phone of my OPKs to make sure you a think they are + too but I can't. Amanda - can you upload it for me?


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> So bd'd tonight. Oh hurt hisback a few days ago and after we were done he said im sorry we arent goun to be able to do it for a while it hurts too much.:( i feel bad for him i really do but dang it dang it. Sso im hoping that tonight will be the one but not sure we havent bd'd in 5 days. Crossing fingers
> 
> Everything happens for a reason and happens when it is suppose to just keep that in mind dont let it get you down... Just know in the end when it does happen you will have so much look back at and what it took for you to get that little bundle  Fx this month is your time...Click to expand...

they need to have a like button on here like facebook! because you are absolutely right!!!!!!!! I guess I'm just anxious and nervous bc I got my first opk dr tells me I have unexplained infertility and I dont produce enough CM so when I got the positive OPK I got excited and hopeful. you know what I mean


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Just took another this AM 8 1/2 hrs after BD OPK still 100% positive!

good luck! so you had a positive on day 15 as well? just like me! I'm on day 17 now though.


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Grr trying to upload a pic from my phone of my OPKs to make sure you a think they are + too but I can't. Amanda - can you upload it for me?

Yes ma'am let me try!


----------



## DaTucker

Chelsea's OPK's! Let's see if this link will work.

https://m1293.photobucket.com/album...le Uploads/IMG957685_zpsdca621b1.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Chelsea's OPK's! Let's see if this link will work.
> 
> https://m1293.photobucket.com/album...le Uploads/IMG957685_zpsdca621b1.jpg.html?o=0

Your opks look amazing


----------



## joc2010

datucker said:


> chelsea's opk's! Let's see if this link will work.
> 
> https://m1293.photobucket.com/album...le uploads/img957685_zpsdca621b1.jpg.html?o=0

like!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I am so excited, I really think this is my month!! But I know if I get another BFN it's going to just be that more disappointing :( hoping for the best though. 

GL to everyone this cycle! :dust:


----------



## joc2010

good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

joc2010 said:


> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.

Well my period started on the 6th and was supposed to last 5 days but it ended after only 2 days then I started taking bbt and now I'm really confused because it dropped yesterday and then went back up today so I have no idea what that means


----------



## joc2010

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.
> 
> Well my period started on the 6th and was supposed to last 5 days but it ended after only 2 days then I started taking bbt and now I'm really confused because it dropped yesterday and then went back up today so I have no idea what that meansClick to expand...

yeah I really dont know bc I dont temp sorry I couldn't help ya


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Juliettcbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.
> 
> Well my period started on the 6th and was supposed to last 5 days but it ended after only 2 days then I started taking bbt and now I'm really confused because it dropped yesterday and then went back up today so I have no idea what that meansClick to expand...
> 
> yeah I really dont know bc I dont temp sorry I couldn't help yaClick to expand...

During your cycle it with go up and down mine is declining and willvrise right before ovulation to rise agian.... once u temp for a couple of cycles u will see it..


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.

Yeah it is getting very quiet i hope this isnt one of those threads that goes dead :'(


----------



## DaTucker

Juliettcbaby2 said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.
> 
> Well my period started on the 6th and was supposed to last 5 days but it ended after only 2 days then I started taking bbt and now I'm really confused because it dropped yesterday and then went back up today so I have no idea what that meansClick to expand...

Did it drop below the cover line? Really anything can affect your temp, were you using a different blanket, was your ac set lower than normal? Could be anything. Your cycle does have me confused though lol


----------



## DaTucker

I know I haven't been on much, I just started my new job so I've been busy this week! 
I'm on CD16 and still have no freaking clue if I've ovulated bc my temps have been really...stupid. but time will tell! Until then I'm just going to attempt to BD every day!


----------



## Ag3

Hey girls sorry have been busy my brother is getting married this weekend will check again soon! Congrats to everyone oing!!!! I'm still on period ugh! Started temping so hopefully I can figure that out! Lol have a good weekend y'all!


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> good morning girls!!!! its really quiet now in here. Just want to see how everyones doing and what are the plans for the weekend.

Hey! Busy weekend over here. Tonight we had our last home game for the varsity football team and my oldest plays flag football so they got to play during halftime. It was so cute! Af the end all the littke ones ran through the vrsity players and varsity gave them all high foves and everything. Tomorrow he has an away game, then Sunday is my nephews birthday party. Then back to work all week!

So with my OPKs: today is CD16 for me. I got my first aaaaalmost or possibly +OPK on CD14 and we BD that night. I layed in bed all night with the "stuff" in me. Then all day on CD15 i had blaring +OPKs. CD16 (Today) my opk was negative this morning but the line was still pretty dark. I just took anogher Opk and its super negative. So what do yall tjink my chances are? I figure i timed things perfect, right?? I must have O'd yesterday bc my opks are negative nnow? I read that the absolute best tims to convieve is bd'ing 1 day prior to ovulation. Sorry i'm rambling but im just super excited abot this cycle, i want a summer baby!! (Well i just want a BFP regardless of the time of year, lol!)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Good morning, everyone! :coffee:

So here are my OPKs as of this morning (i'm assuming i'm 2DPO today? The TWW aka LIMBO begins!) 

https://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk157/cfox01/OPKs/IMG_4844_zps3ccb25d3.jpg


----------



## DaTucker

I'm so upset...ff is saying I didn't ovulate and that I'm not fertile anymore this cycle, which I actually do believe bc I don't have anymore watery cm. I'm so frustrated and don't know what to do. But my temps are really steady and low, def not TWW temps...


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> I'm so upset...ff is saying I didn't ovulate and that I'm not fertile anymore this cycle, which I actually do believe bc I don't have anymore watery cm. I'm so frustrated and don't know what to do. But my temps are really steady and low, def not TWW temps...

Did you have any EWCM? 

:hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

I never have ewcm, but I had a lot of water cm, which is supposed to mean you're fertile and coming up to ovulation...


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> I never have ewcm, but I had a lot of water cm, which is supposed to mean you're fertile and coming up to ovulation...

Urgh well that sucks. Hopefully you get a surprise this cycle. You never know!


----------



## AZBabyDust

HELP - I NEED A TTC BUDDY! (LOL)

This is will be month #6 TTC our very first! It has been such a frustrating journey for Hubby and I, and went AF showed up a few days back I was feeling pretty low :cry: I am hoping this month will be the month! 

A little about me, Hubby and I passively tried the first two months, and the last 3 months we were using OPK's. For some strange reason, the don't seem to work too well for me. This month (month #6) will be my first month charting my BBT along with other symptoms and whatnot. I am praying that this will be the month!! 

I am currently on CD 4, expecting my fertile window to be from 10/26 to 10/30 with "O" day estimated on the 29th :winkwink:

I am open to any and all ladies who want to go through this together, such a crazy journey!


----------



## Juliettcbaby2

AZBabyDust said:


> HELP - I NEED A TTC BUDDY! (LOL)
> 
> This is will be month #6 TTC our very first! It has been such a frustrating journey for Hubby and I, and went AF showed up a few days back I was feeling pretty low :cry: I am hoping this month will be the month!
> 
> A little about me, Hubby and I passively tried the first two months, and the last 3 months we were using OPK's. For some strange reason, the don't seem to work too well for me. This month (month #6) will be my first month charting my BBT along with other symptoms and whatnot. I am praying that this will be the month!!
> 
> I am currently on CD 4, expecting my fertile window to be from 10/26 to 10/30 with "O" day estimated on the 29th :winkwink:
> 
> I am open to any and all ladies who want to go through this together, such a crazy journey!

I am ttc #2 and this month is my first month charting bbt as well and opk's aren't too accurate for me either lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

All this stuff can be so confusing! Why are there so many 'maybes' and 'what ifs' with our bodies?? 

Nice to have a new member! :)


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I'm so upset...ff is saying I didn't ovulate and that I'm not fertile anymore this cycle, which I actually do believe bc I don't have anymore watery cm. I'm so frustrated and don't know what to do. But my temps are really steady and low, def not TWW temps...
> 
> Did you have any EWCM?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Do u temp looks like u o'd cd 16-17 once it goes negative just measn lhnis not surge u o 12-36 hrs from positive opk...


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> I never have ewcm, but I had a lot of water cm, which is supposed to mean you're fertile and coming up to ovulation...

Fx that u just have a late o it happens so keep charting u ,ay see the spike as for watery cm yes very good sign u are fertile....


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I never have ewcm, but I had a lot of water cm, which is supposed to mean you're fertile and coming up to ovulation...
> 
> Fx that u just have a late o it happens so keep charting u ,ay see the spike as for watery cm yes very good sign u are fertile....Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm hoping it's just a late o but I don't have any cm atm. If I did o already, my temps would be a lot higher by now. :( and I was stupid and didn't use OPK's this cycle!!


----------



## DaTucker

AZBabyDust said:


> HELP - I NEED A TTC BUDDY! (LOL)
> 
> This is will be month #6 TTC our very first! It has been such a frustrating journey for Hubby and I, and went AF showed up a few days back I was feeling pretty low :cry: I am hoping this month will be the month!
> 
> A little about me, Hubby and I passively tried the first two months, and the last 3 months we were using OPK's. For some strange reason, the don't seem to work too well for me. This month (month #6) will be my first month charting my BBT along with other symptoms and whatnot. I am praying that this will be the month!!
> 
> I am currently on CD 4, expecting my fertile window to be from 10/26 to 10/30 with "O" day estimated on the 29th :winkwink:
> 
> I am open to any and all ladies who want to go through this together, such a crazy journey!

Welcome! FX'd this is your month!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> I'm so upset...ff is saying I didn't ovulate and that I'm not fertile anymore this cycle, which I actually do believe bc I don't have anymore watery cm. I'm so frustrated and don't know what to do. But my temps are really steady and low, def not TWW temps...
> 
> Did you have any EWCM?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Do u temp looks like u o'd cd 16-17 once it goes negative just measn lhnis not surge u o 12-36 hrs from positive opk...Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD15 or CD16 because I was really crampy CD13-15 (especially CD14) but after that, nothing. That's the only reason I thought I was going to O earlier this cycle than last cycle, because I was feeling so crampy and I had soooo much clear, watery fluid. Just hoping I caught it!!


----------



## DaTucker

You caught that egg for sure!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> You caught that egg for sure!!

That's what I like to hear! :happydance: now to decide if I should test early or wait to miss AF :shrug:


----------



## DaTucker

Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...

Oh man, that sucks!! I wish I could temp too but with me working third shift two nights a week I'm gonna say its impossible!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...




chelsealynnb said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...
> 
> Oh man, that sucks!! I wish I could temp too but with me working third shift two nights a week I'm gonna say its impossible!Click to expand...

Hey ladies!We were on our anniversary trip,came a day earlier because it wasn't good at all.I mean with that fishing...lol .just trying to catch up now.My test results were all fine,looks like the fever I got when I got my AF was from some unknown reasons.but glad that my doc monitored me better and made me a long ultrasound and everything looks good.
Anyway,I tried so hard to remember to temp but I forget every morning, so I will be doing again opks.my AF just finished so I will start soon.I can't wait.we will try to bd like crazy.the doc told me that only A LOT of sex will help to get pregnant fast.


----------



## Aznmijja

jazzylady said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm just counting this month as an epic failure...I had a temperature increase today, so the next few days will tell me if I O'd yesterday. If I did, it royally sucks bc I haven't BD in about 4 days. So I'm out...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, that sucks!! I wish I could temp too but with me working third shift two nights a week I'm gonna say its impossible!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ladies!We were on our anniversary trip,came a day earlier because it wasn't good at all.I mean with that fishing...lol .just trying to catch up now.My test results were all fine,looks like the fever I got when I got my AF was from some unknown reasons.but glad that my doc monitored me better and made me a long ultrasound and everything looks good.
> Anyway,I tried so hard to remember to temp but I forget every morning, so I will be doing again opks.my AF just finished so I will start soon.I can't wait.we will try to bd like crazy.the doc told me that only A LOT of sex will help to get pregnant fast.Click to expand...

I get off AF today  so you are right on schedule with me and Ang  I put an alarm so I can remeber to temp every single morning... So now my body works like clock work... Fx for everyone..


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay for starting AF! (Well, wish you had a BFP but at least you can get things moving along again). I'm 4DPO today. Pretty queezy this morning an kind of feeling bloated and maybe crampy? Wondering if its all in my head, lol. Trying to wait it out as long as possible, but I'll probably break down about 8DPO and test.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh, ps) my best friend recently told me she's going to start TTC #5 ahhhhh! (This is me pulling my hair out) if she gets a BFP before me I am going to explode!!


----------



## Ag3

What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol


----------



## Ag3

Welcome azbabydust! Your around the same cd as a few of us on here! Fx for you!


----------



## joc2010

Hey girls sorry weekends are hectic for me to get on here. I always come on during the week while I'm at work lol. welcome azbabydust! so here's my latest update. I'm on cd21 and should be 5dpo. I got a positive opk on cd 15 and according to my fertility app O'd on cd17. Bd'd on cd 15 started taking prometrium on cd 15 and bd'd on cd 20. I've been so emotional and just been crying for no reason not sure if its stress from work because its been absolutely crazy busy and stressful or if its this progesterone pills I'm taking but I just dont feel like myself at all. I know its probably way way to early to know if i conceived. but just with the info I gave you guys do you think I may have conceived? My CM really hasn't changed at all no less no more. so I'm not sure


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> Hey girls sorry weekends are hectic for me to get on here. I always come on during the week while I'm at work lol. welcome azbabydust! so here's my latest update. I'm on cd21 and should be 5dpo. I got a positive opk on cd 15 and according to my fertility app O'd on cd17. Bd'd on cd 15 started taking prometrium on cd 15 and bd'd on cd 20. I've been so emotional and just been crying for no reason not sure if its stress from work because its been absolutely crazy busy and stressful or if its this progesterone pills I'm taking but I just dont feel like myself at all. I know its probably way way to early to know if i conceived. but just with the info I gave you guys do you think I may have conceived? My CM really hasn't changed at all no less no more. so I'm not sure

I think you have a great chance, especially if you BD right when your OPK turned positive! Fx'd to you!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol

Thanks :)

I told myself I was going to NTNP this past cycle too, but I couldn't take it, lol. I'm glad that I used OPKs though because I would be driving myself crazy if I didn't. The only downside is that I BD on the absolute perfect day and if I get a BFN then I won't know what to think, know what I mean? Cause I know right when I ovulated so there should be no reason why I'm not getting a BFP this month. GAH! I've been really queezy today though so hopefully that's a sign!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I told myself I was going to NTNP this past cycle too, but I couldn't take it, lol. I'm glad that I used OPKs though because I would be driving myself crazy if I didn't. The only downside is that I BD on the absolute perfect day and if I get a BFN then I won't know what to think, know what I mean? Cause I know right when I ovulated so there should be no reason why I'm not getting a BFP this month. GAH! I've been really queezy today though so hopefully that's a sign!Click to expand...

hoping you get a bfp we should be testing at the same time but I am like clock work with af


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I told myself I was going to NTNP this past cycle too, but I couldn't take it, lol. I'm glad that I used OPKs though because I would be driving myself crazy if I didn't. The only downside is that I BD on the absolute perfect day and if I get a BFN then I won't know what to think, know what I mean? Cause I know right when I ovulated so there should be no reason why I'm not getting a BFP this month. GAH! I've been really queezy today though so hopefully that's a sign!Click to expand...

I know I bd every other day last month and two days in a row while I was o'ing and it was so overwhelming I just felt like it was my month bc of being on the clomid and preseed that when I started it hit me like a ton of bricks! I probably do need to do opks this month to see if I o.. I am just trying to not stress myself out like I did last month! But I have a really good feeling about y'all this month! Seems like y'all did the right thing at the right time :winkwink: it's got to be someone's month! :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I told myself I was going to NTNP this past cycle too, but I couldn't take it, lol. I'm glad that I used OPKs though because I would be driving myself crazy if I didn't. The only downside is that I BD on the absolute perfect day and if I get a BFN then I won't know what to think, know what I mean? Cause I know right when I ovulated so there should be no reason why I'm not getting a BFP this month. GAH! I've been really queezy today though so hopefully that's a sign!Click to expand...
> 
> hoping you get a bfp we should be testing at the same time but I am like clock work with afClick to expand...

Yeah my cycles are just becoming more regular, but still once and awhile i'll get like a 43 day cycle. That's one of the reasons I want to test early, because If i'm "late" i'll get my hopes up even more.


----------



## Aznmijja

Playing catch up took Dh to get acupucture today and of course I chickened out after seeing him get it done... However it was all very interesting except for the fact that the asian lady told me in her asian acccent (you very fat you pregnant) omg I wish I could have said yes... she did not even say sorry when I told her no :-( well fingers crossed for everyone this months plan is femera,opk, monitor, preseed... And I think I am going to go for the pineapple... idk at this point I will try anythings currently cd7


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> What's up y'all! Congrats Chelsea I'm sure you caught the egg! Sounds like you have an awesome chance! Hopefully one of us get a bfp this month!! Amanda, keep your head up!! I know this whole process is stressful and hard especially when you want it so bAd. Finished the wedding everything was great but I'm completely worn out!!! This month I was going to temp but I can't remember to save my life plus I get up about two or three times during the night so I don't know how accurate it will be! I'm currently on cd 7 and I don't know what my plan is this month I don't know if I will ntnp or stop by the store to buy opks! Ha probably the second option but I don't want to stress myself out like last month! Hope all of you have a good week! And btw I think this is still our lucky thread life just gets really busy this time of the year for us! Planning holidays, football games, and deer camp lol

WB Ashley!! Oh man doesn't your wait for O seem to take forever?? You're totally right about this time of the year. Except I don't get to plan things for kids :'(


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> Hey girls sorry weekends are hectic for me to get on here. I always come on during the week while I'm at work lol. welcome azbabydust! so here's my latest update. I'm on cd21 and should be 5dpo. I got a positive opk on cd 15 and according to my fertility app O'd on cd17. Bd'd on cd 15 started taking prometrium on cd 15 and bd'd on cd 20. I've been so emotional and just been crying for no reason not sure if its stress from work because its been absolutely crazy busy and stressful or if its this progesterone pills I'm taking but I just dont feel like myself at all. I know its probably way way to early to know if i conceived. but just with the info I gave you guys do you think I may have conceived? My CM really hasn't changed at all no less no more. so I'm not sure

I would def say you O'd right on time! The cm might either completely dry up or get creamy. (Mine always stays creamy during TWW) I bet the emotional state is from those progesterone pills!! I've heard they can do that.


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Playing catch up took Dh to get acupucture today and of course I chickened out after seeing him get it done... However it was all very interesting except for the fact that the asian lady told me in her asian acccent (you very fat you pregnant) omg I wish I could have said yes... she did not even say sorry when I told her no :-( well fingers crossed for everyone this months plan is femera,opk, monitor, preseed... And I think I am going to go for the pineapple... idk at this point I will try anythings currently cd7

Some people are so rude :( adults should know better than to ask a question like that without it being completely obvious...sorry you had to hear that :(
Sounds like you have the perfect plan!! I've heard most women who use preseed get pregnant within the first 3 months of using it.


----------



## DaTucker

So my temperatures have shot up but I still have no crosshairs. Regardless, my chances this month are 0 to none, so I'm just not going to stress and let this be a relaxing month. I'm for sure going to find a gynecologist here and request femera or clomid!
Gl to all you ladies on TWW!! I told Chelsea I'm living through her this month test-wise since I won't be taking any lol. Sooooo when y'all test post asap so I can be a cheerleader!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Playing catch up took Dh to get acupucture today and of course I chickened out after seeing him get it done... However it was all very interesting except for the fact that the asian lady told me in her asian acccent (you very fat you pregnant) omg I wish I could have said yes... she did not even say sorry when I told her no :-( well fingers crossed for everyone this months plan is femera,opk, monitor, preseed... And I think I am going to go for the pineapple... idk at this point I will try anythings currently cd7

Holy crap I'm sorry that lady said that to you! How rude!! But it sounds like you have a lot of good methods to try. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> So my temperatures have shot up but I still have no crosshairs. Regardless, my chances this month are 0 to none, so I'm just not going to stress and let this be a relaxing month. I'm for sure going to find a gynecologist here and request femera or clomid!
> Gl to all you ladies on TWW!! I told Chelsea I'm living through her this month test-wise since I won't be taking any lol. Sooooo when y'all test post asap so I can be a cheerleader!!

I really want to start temping, but I'll have to go on a google search about how i'd go about that working third shift two nights a week. Do you have to temp the same time each day? Because I could just temp in the evening after I sleep during the day for those two days, but I'm not sure how accurate that would be on a chart.


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> So my temperatures have shot up but I still have no crosshairs. Regardless, my chances this month are 0 to none, so I'm just not going to stress and let this be a relaxing month. I'm for sure going to find a gynecologist here and request femera or clomid!
> Gl to all you ladies on TWW!! I told Chelsea I'm living through her this month test-wise since I won't be taking any lol. Sooooo when y'all test post asap so I can be a cheerleader!!

I think you should def go to the gyno. Like I said I was trying to conceive back in March and in June they did laproscopic surgery one me and found out my tubes were blocked. There are absolutely no signs for that at all I know sometimes if they dont do laproscopic surgery they do a test called an HSG which looks for abnormalities of the uterus and also checks the tubes. Thats all you may need and could be a reason you aren't getting preg its a simple fix and once the test is done your odds are alot higher of getting pregnant once cleared out just a suggestion


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Playing catch up took Dh to get acupucture today and of course I chickened out after seeing him get it done... However it was all very interesting except for the fact that the asian lady told me in her asian acccent (you very fat you pregnant) omg I wish I could have said yes... she did not even say sorry when I told her no :-( well fingers crossed for everyone this months plan is femera,opk, monitor, preseed... And I think I am going to go for the pineapple... idk at this point I will try anythings currently cd7
> 
> Holy crap I'm sorry that lady said that to you! How rude!! But it sounds like you have a lot of good methods to try. When are you planning on testing?Click to expand...

I am currently just doing my fertility monitor and opk around cd14-16 Fx b.c christmas would be so much better pregnant  As for the asian lady she gave me a complex now I think I am fat :-(


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> So my temperatures have shot up but I still have no crosshairs. Regardless, my chances this month are 0 to none, so I'm just not going to stress and let this be a relaxing month. I'm for sure going to find a gynecologist here and request femera or clomid!
> Gl to all you ladies on TWW!! I told Chelsea I'm living through her this month test-wise since I won't be taking any lol. Sooooo when y'all test post asap so I can be a cheerleader!!
> 
> I think you should def go to the gyno. Like I said I was trying to conceive back in March and in June they did laproscopic surgery one me and found out my tubes were blocked. There are absolutely no signs for that at all I know sometimes if they dont do laproscopic surgery they do a test called an HSG which looks for abnormalities of the uterus and also checks the tubes. Thats all you may need and could be a reason you aren't getting preg its a simple fix and once the test is done your odds are alot higher of getting pregnant once cleared out just a suggestionClick to expand...

I agree, I think you should go to the gyno could be a simple fix!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Feeling some sliiiight cramping, hoping its implantation!! :)


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Feeling some sliiiight cramping, hoping its implantation!! :)

I had mild cramping too for a few days but i read the progesterone can cause that. I dont want to seem negative but I dont think I got it this month we didn't do it enough last week just that one day before o'ing so I think i'm out


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Feeling some sliiiight cramping, hoping its implantation!! :)
> 
> I had mild cramping too for a few days but i read the progesterone can cause that. I dont want to seem negative but I dont think I got it this month we didn't do it enough last week just that one day before o'ing so I think i'm outClick to expand...

I only BD once around O when I got my BFP with DS#2, don't give up hope!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Feeling some sliiiight cramping, hoping its implantation!! :)

FX


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> Feeling some sliiiight cramping, hoping its implantation!! :)
> 
> I had mild cramping too for a few days but i read the progesterone can cause that. I dont want to seem negative but I dont think I got it this month we didn't do it enough last week just that one day before o'ing so I think i'm outClick to expand...

Anything is possible  fx this is your month  it only takes once


----------



## joc2010

very true true!


----------



## Ag3

I agree!!!!!


----------



## joc2010

Question and this might be tmi but its just convo. But do you girls ever get "more in themood" after ovulation? Me and oh have been bding more this week than last week when we should have bd'd more. But my gosh im like crazy but then im wondering if its the progesterone pills that are makin me like this too. How do u girls feel


----------



## DaTucker

Well I was get more in the mood during AF unfortunately lol. My DH gets pissed bc he can't act on it!


----------



## DaTucker

Soooo I got my crosshairs today...unfortunately I only dtd once within the range...but no stress this month!! I am still taking yalls advice and getting all my goods checked out (lol). I always check out fine during my yearly, but then again they don't check in depth. 
I hate this time of the month bc my stupid uterus (which is tilted btw) always kills me! Bd'ing is so painful!


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> Question and this might be tmi but its just convo. But do you girls ever get "more in themood" after ovulation? Me and oh have been bding more this week than last week when we should have bd'd more. But my gosh im like crazy but then im wondering if its the progesterone pills that are makin me like this too. How do u girls feel

So weird you say that, because last cycle that happened to me. Usually i'm wore out after O because we've been BD'ing but I was super in the mood!


----------



## chelsealynnb

DaTucker said:


> Soooo I got my crosshairs today...unfortunately I only dtd once within the range...but no stress this month!! I am still taking yalls advice and getting all my goods checked out (lol). I always check out fine during my yearly, but then again they don't check in depth.
> I hate this time of the month bc my stupid uterus (which is tilted btw) always kills me! Bd'ing is so painful!

At least there's a little chance...watch this be your month! You would crap yourself!!
Is there any statistics on conceiving with a tilted uterus? Or does it not make a difference?


----------



## chelsealynnb

So i'm really excited because this evening I've been having low, really dull cramping which is the first symptom I had with all three of my pregnancies. Eeek! Also I have been feeling super bloated today. I didn't eat a huge amount, normal or even less than normal (I've was feeling a bit queezy earlier) and I noticed that I can't suck my stomach in at all. I even weighed myself to see if I had put on a few and I actually lost 4 pounds (???) weird. I can't say I'm trying not to get my hopes up because they're already up!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> So i'm really excited because this evening I've been having low, really dull cramping which is the first symptom I had with all three of my pregnancies. Eeek! Also I have been feeling super bloated today. I didn't eat a huge amount, normal or even less than normal (I've was feeling a bit queezy earlier) and I noticed that I can't suck my stomach in at all. I even weighed myself to see if I had put on a few and I actually lost 4 pounds (???) weird. I can't say I'm trying not to get my hopes up because they're already up!

I have heard that sometimes u lose weight in early preg. Arent we like one week away from testing. Im like clock work so if i dont get af then i will test but for a few months its on day 33. So next sat im due. Fingers crossed this tww sucks


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> Soooo I got my crosshairs today...unfortunately I only dtd once within the range...but no stress this month!! I am still taking yalls advice and getting all my goods checked out (lol). I always check out fine during my yearly, but then again they don't check in depth.
> I hate this time of the month bc my stupid uterus (which is tilted btw) always kills me! Bd'ing is so painful!

I heard that if women have a tilted uterus theres a certain position to do thats supposed to work. Im not sure whats appropiate to say on here. But i will say it in a way where i dont get introuble. Its a pet you can have lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

I LOL'd at that last comment. I don't think anything is really inappropriate to say here, haha!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> So i'm really excited because this evening I've been having low, really dull cramping which is the first symptom I had with all three of my pregnancies. Eeek! Also I have been feeling super bloated today. I didn't eat a huge amount, normal or even less than normal (I've was feeling a bit queezy earlier) and I noticed that I can't suck my stomach in at all. I even weighed myself to see if I had put on a few and I actually lost 4 pounds (???) weird. I can't say I'm trying not to get my hopes up because they're already up!

Fx Fx implantation is accuring


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Question and this might be tmi but its just convo. But do you girls ever get "more in themood" after ovulation? Me and oh have been bding more this week than last week when we should have bd'd more. But my gosh im like crazy but then im wondering if its the progesterone pills that are makin me like this too. How do u girls feel

I dont think anything if tmi here we are all girls going through the samething.. I am just glad that I have someone to ask the tmi questions b.c I used to ask dh and he would tell me to google it lol

As for the question I am more in the mood during AF :-( wierd huh I know


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Soooo I got my crosshairs today...unfortunately I only dtd once within the range...but no stress this month!! I am still taking yalls advice and getting all my goods checked out (lol). I always check out fine during my yearly, but then again they don't check in depth.
> I hate this time of the month bc my stupid uterus (which is tilted btw) always kills me! Bd'ing is so painful!
> 
> I heard that if women have a tilted uterus theres a certain position to do thats supposed to work. Im not sure whats appropiate to say on here. But i will say it in a way where i dont get introuble. Its a pet you can have lolClick to expand...

Lmao!! I'm laughing so hard my DH is staring at me like I'm crazy! But I have researched that and they do say it's the best position for a tilted uterus.

Chelsea, they say having a tilted uterus doesn't affect your chance at pregnancy at all, it even corrects itself during pregnancy!


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> So i'm really excited because this evening I've been having low, really dull cramping which is the first symptom I had with all three of my pregnancies. Eeek! Also I have been feeling super bloated today. I didn't eat a huge amount, normal or even less than normal (I've was feeling a bit queezy earlier) and I noticed that I can't suck my stomach in at all. I even weighed myself to see if I had put on a few and I actually lost 4 pounds (???) weird. I can't say I'm trying not to get my hopes up because they're already up!

Ahhhh so many signs!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well, I'm off to work. Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## joc2010

Im at work ughhh so stressful here! but this morning I'm def crampy and my ovaries have a dull ache too not sure what exactly it is.


----------



## Aznmijja

Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...


----------



## Ag3

I'm laughing so hard! I have tilted uterus and the dr did tell me about the pet I have ha ha! Amanda you still have a chance! I have a good feeling about your symptoms Chelsea! We are still hanging in there y'all! When are you supposed to o azn? Good luck joc! I can't wait for y'all to test! I like to bd all the time! The girls I work with hate sex but I think its something special! I know I'm crazy! ;)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...

I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...
> 
> I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!Click to expand...

yes I heard the same exact thing. I was told by an old gyno I had that to have sex every other day from the time you stop af til either you get preg or you get your period again. He also said that it takes one day for sperm to rejuvenate thats why its suggested to do it over other day. plus sperm can last up to 3 days inside you. So those chances are pretty high. I know its sometimes so difficult with schedules and time and life that its hard to do that type of bding sched.


----------



## joc2010

today I am so so so crampy I think I'm def going to get af sooner than I think.


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...
> 
> I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!Click to expand...

Yeah I was googling about that lol... Good call I will get him when he gets home


----------



## chelsealynnb

joc2010 said:


> today I am so so so crampy I think I'm def going to get af sooner than I think.

Maybe it's implantation??


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...
> 
> I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!Click to expand...
> 
> yes I heard the same exact thing. I was told by an old gyno I had that to have sex every other day from the time you stop af til either you get preg or you get your period again. He also said that it takes one day for sperm to rejuvenate thats why its suggested to do it over other day. plus sperm can last up to 3 days inside you. So those chances are pretty high. I know its sometimes so difficult with schedules and time and life that its hard to do that type of bding sched.Click to expand...

IDK still low fertility on monitor so maybe around cd 14


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...
> 
> I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!Click to expand...
> 
> yes I heard the same exact thing. I was told by an old gyno I had that to have sex every other day from the time you stop af til either you get preg or you get your period again. He also said that it takes one day for sperm to rejuvenate thats why its suggested to do it over other day. plus sperm can last up to 3 days inside you. So those chances are pretty high. I know its sometimes so difficult with schedules and time and life that its hard to do that type of bding sched.Click to expand...
> 
> IDK still low fertility on monitor so maybe around cd 14Click to expand...

whats the monitor?


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> today I am so so so crampy I think I'm def going to get af sooner than I think.
> 
> Maybe it's implantation??Click to expand...

I don't know my ovaries are achy and usually that happens when I get AF. especially last month when I had the cyst. I'm hoping it went away but now my right one hurts I go back to the dr on the 6th I believe so I hope he has some good news to tell me. Since I'm going to the dr on the 6th and we are all seeming to have some issues is there anything at all that I can ask him that you guys may have or suggestions to ask him for us?


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> Currently cd 9 can't wait to O starts up b.c dh wants to Bd but I tell him no you have to at least wait 2-3 more days.... Arghhh I am so not even in the mood...
> 
> I read somewhere that if a man doesnt ejaculate in more than like 4 days, those sperm are weaker? You might want to make sure he's been "happy" within 4 days before your O time!Click to expand...
> 
> yes I heard the same exact thing. I was told by an old gyno I had that to have sex every other day from the time you stop af til either you get preg or you get your period again. He also said that it takes one day for sperm to rejuvenate thats why its suggested to do it over other day. plus sperm can last up to 3 days inside you. So those chances are pretty high. I know its sometimes so difficult with schedules and time and life that its hard to do that type of bding sched.Click to expand...
> 
> IDK still low fertility on monitor so maybe around cd 14Click to expand...
> 
> whats the monitor?Click to expand...

Clearblue fertility monitor.


----------



## Aznmijja

ARghhhh DH work schedule is killing I can't wait till disneys food and wine festival is good and OVER.. I was in the mood to bd then come to find out they are doing a late food network taping so of course he had to stay :-( man.... I am glad he isoff on sunday... Frustration it setting in way to early for this cycle...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Aznmijja said:


> ARghhhh DH work schedule is killing I can't wait till disneys food and wine festival is good and OVER.. I was in the mood to bd then come to find out they are doing a late food network taping so of course he had to stay :-( man.... I am glad he isoff on sunday... Frustration it setting in way to early for this cycle...

That sucks! This was my first cycle that we were able to BD close enough to O to make me think I even have a chance. Work schedules suck!


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I decided to get a FRER and take that and one of my tests on Sunday. That will put me at 10DPO. I thought that my internet cheapie tests were supposed to be super sensitive, but I was lurking on the pregnancy test gallery here and there was a lady who was using FRER and the same kind of IC tests I have, and she didn't get a BFP on the IC test until she was like 3 days later or something. I think she got a clear BFP on a FRER like 3 or 4 days before the IC ones.


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> So I decided to get a FRER and take that and one of my tests on Sunday. That will put me at 10DPO. I thought that my internet cheapie tests were supposed to be super sensitive, but I was lurking on the pregnancy test gallery here and there was a lady who was using FRER and the same kind of IC tests I have, and she didn't get a BFP on the IC test until she was like 3 days later or something. I think she got a clear BFP on a FRER like 3 or 4 days before the IC ones.

Ekkkkk Fx this is your month  so exciting I can't wait tilll sunday for you  As for me I will be lucky to get any BD'ing in this cycle :-( I will literally have to take an afternoon nap just to get on his schedule... This weekend is biketoberfest is daytona beach so I am thinking we are going but idk... Did you eat the pineapple this cycle??


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> So I decided to get a FRER and take that and one of my tests on Sunday. That will put me at 10DPO. I thought that my internet cheapie tests were supposed to be super sensitive, but I was lurking on the pregnancy test gallery here and there was a lady who was using FRER and the same kind of IC tests I have, and she didn't get a BFP on the IC test until she was like 3 days later or something. I think she got a clear BFP on a FRER like 3 or 4 days before the IC ones.[/QUOT
> 
> So you're testing on sunday. you are two days behind me I'm too chickens**t to take an early preg test lmao I will just wait til I miss my period since I'm normally like clock work but something is telling me I'm going to get AF and I'm going to get it early!!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

I didn't eat the pineapple this cycle :( I forgot to buy one! Lol. I had some more dull cramping today, hope its a good sign!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> I didn't eat the pineapple this cycle :( I forgot to buy one! Lol. I had some more dull cramping today, hope its a good sign!

Fx..... i am soooo glad someone is having good signs..... total fail forcme tonight dh came home ate dinner and passed out, he has to be up at 4am.... :'(


----------



## chelsealynnb

So on the way to work tonight for no apparent reason I almost started crying. I would have if it wasn't for me heading to work...might be a good sign? Or just means I need to be medicated, lol.


----------



## chelsealynnb

New symptom alert! I stood up tonight at work and had that 'tugging' feeling in my lower abdomen, felt like a muscle pulling. Had that with all of my prior BFPs! FX'd!!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> New symptom alert! I stood up tonight at work and had that 'tugging' feeling in my lower abdomen, felt like a muscle pulling. Had that with all of my prior BFPs! FX'd!!

I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait for you to test!!! Fx! I have a good feeling! :hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

Ahhhh I'm so excited for you Chelsea!!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> New symptom alert! I stood up tonight at work and had that 'tugging' feeling in my lower abdomen, felt like a muscle pulling. Had that with all of my prior BFPs! FX'd!!

Fx OMG i can't wait for you to test  man I seriously just got goosebumps is that even possible lol.... I have a good feeling about all this


----------



## chelsealynnb

This is my weekend working third shift and I can't even sleep! All I can think about is pregnancy stuff...gahhh! I need to relax lol


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> This is my weekend working third shift and I can't even sleep! All I can think about is pregnancy stuff...gahhh! I need to relax lol

I hear ya not sure if ur oneof those girls that check ur cervix but have u


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes I checked it, it's very hard and very closed and it's kind of in a weird position kind of medium (not too high but not down real low either). 

Is it bad that I noticed our pregnant cats stomach was way bigger this morning and I gave her a dirty look?! Lol


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Yes I checked it, it's very hard and very closed and it's kind of in a weird position kind of medium (not too high but not down real low either).
> 
> Is it bad that I noticed our pregnant cats stomach was way bigger this morning and I gave her a dirty look?! Lol

Omg really! Bc i checked mine too and its the same exact way as yours. Also yesterday i didnt post thisbut i was sitting at my desk at work and i got this pinch feeling in my cervix for like a couple secs. But im not having like any cm. Im still a little crampy.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sounds promising! I guess I always think some questionable signs are better than nothing :)


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Sounds promising! I guess I always think some questionable signs are better than nothing :)

Im hoping well ur testing sunday so u have to tell us what the results r. Im still to nervpus to do it plus i dont want the let down if i did u know


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yes I know what you mean - I almost don't want to test because I don't want to be dissapointed but I know it will probably torture me more to not know either way! I'm going to get a 3 pack of FRERs and take one each morning on CD10, 11 and 12 along with my Internet cheapies


----------



## chelsealynnb

I'm thinking about testing tomorrow evening...what do you ladies think? Too soon?


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm thinking about testing tomorrow evening...what do you ladies think? Too soon?

I think its too soon i just say a percentage chart and it seems like day 15 wpuld be the best the percentage is higher on getting a def positive


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm thinking about testing tomorrow evening...what do you ladies think? Too soon?

I can't wait for you to test! I wouldn't be able to resist ha ha!


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> Yes I checked it, it's very hard and very closed and it's kind of in a weird position kind of medium (not too high but not down real low either).
> 
> Is it bad that I noticed our pregnant cats stomach was way bigger this morning and I gave her a dirty look?! Lol

LMAO I am sorry but I am over here dying laughing and my sons friends are looking at me like wtf your mom is crazy she is laughing at words lol..... This made my day.....


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> I'm thinking about testing tomorrow evening...what do you ladies think? Too soon?

OMG don't make us wait lol Just poas and post the pics lol... I am soo anxious and I am not even the one poas oh gesss... But poas when you feel mosst comfortable.... You have all positive signs this month...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Alright ladies I'm off to cash my check and stop by Walgreens on the way back for a 3pack for FRERs...if I get a BFN today I'm going to keep the faith though!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Okay, I got the goods! I'm going to eat lunch first before I test to hopefully give my pee a little more time to get concentrated. 

I always feel guilty buying pregnancy tests in the store. I feel like people are always like "hmm...I know what you were doing 10-14 days ago!!" lol. I was thinking to myself, god I hope I don't see anyone I know right now (I live in a town the size of a quarter so) and who walks right around the corner - the owner of my kids daycare, blah! She didn't say anything about the test I was holding, though, lol!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well poo. Looks negative. Not going to get too discouraged though, I guess something like 51% of people get negatives on this brand at 9DPO. Got to the store and realized DH had my debit card, and I only had enough cash on hand to get the two pack so I'm going to save the other one for Monday. I'll keep using my Internet cheapies in the meantime though probably. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=63050


----------



## Ag3

I always feel like that when I buy test! Ha ha test its killing me Chelsea!!! Ha ha your signs are awesome! So I'm a little bit excited I'm having ewcm for the first time in months! But I'm not supposed to o for another 5 days. So does that mean I'm going to o early or am I already oing?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I always feel like that when I buy test! Ha ha test its killing me Chelsea!!! Ha ha your signs are awesome! So I'm a little bit excited I'm having ewcm for the first time in months! But I'm not supposed to o for another 5 days. So does that mean I'm going to o early or am I already oing?

It could mean several things since we are one the same cd I have watery which is considered (pre ovulation cm) but it differs from person to person.. do u do opk? or temp? currently I have high fertility on my monitor...


----------



## Ag3

Yes I just started temping haven't started opks yet Bc I didn't o last month until Cd 20 guess it could have been the clomid but I didn't take it this time so maybe it straightened me out Bc before last month I haven't ovulated since before I had my little boy


----------



## Ag3

Negative digital opk Im currently Cd 13 so maybe I'm getting close! And Chelsea I thought I could see a hint of a line when I did the gray button could you see anything Irl


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Negative digital opk Im currently Cd 13 so maybe I'm getting close! And Chelsea I thought I could see a hint of a line when I did the gray button could you see anything Irl

Ok I just checked cm and cp while taking shower (tmi) and I have loads of ewcm  oh man I am siked but - on digi opk so LH hasnt surged yet... I better get down to BD'ing dh is off of work early today Fx he isnt tierd


----------



## Ag3

Yeah I know how that is! I'm cd12 not 13 must have pushed the wrong button. Ff says I'm not supposed to o until a week from today so who knows


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yay on you guys gearing up to O! Can't wait for your turn to test! We need someone to break the ice then we'll all start getting BFPs :) 

Ag3 - I use FF too and it was spot on last cycle, but this cycle it was a few days off. I think the best thing to listen to is your body's signs. 

I thought maybe I saw a super faint line at first but I think I just had line eyes. I checked again when I got up and I'm calling this a BFN. I'm going to use my other FRER on Monday (11DPO) because I started a thread over in the first trimester pregnancy section asking them which DPO they got a BFP on after getting a BFN and a lot of them said they got BFNs up until 11DPO. So I'm not giving up hope yet! :)


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Yay on you guys gearing up to O! Can't wait for your turn to test! We need someone to break the ice then we'll all start getting BFPs :)
> 
> Ag3 - I use FF too and it was spot on last cycle, but this cycle it was a few days off. I think the best thing to listen to is your body's signs.
> 
> I thought maybe I saw a super faint line at first but I think I just had line eyes. I checked again when I got up and I'm calling this a BFN. I'm going to use my other FRER on Monday (11DPO) because I started a thread over in the first trimester pregnancy section asking them which DPO they got a BFP on after getting a BFN and a lot of them said they got BFNs up until 11DPO. So I'm not giving up hope yet! :)

Well I'm sure you remember I took frer last month and saw a line it was the indent but when I tweaked yours on the website I could see a line for sure maybe it was the indent or maybe I had line eye as well but I could've sworn I saw a line. I really want this to be someone's month as well!! Hopefully you'll start us off Chelsea and the rest of us will follow! It's weird I'm only cd 12 and had a lot of ewcm and then when I went to bathroom earlier none and when I checked cp it was creamy so I don't know what's going on. Last month when I o'd on the clomid I had small amount of ewcm only for one day but I am kind of crampy so well see what happens I'm going to keep temping and maybe that'll tell me something! Fx for you chels!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Fx'd for you, too! I never ever get EWCM :huh:

I'm going look again at the inverted and grey scale pics of the test. In the meantime too I'm going to keep taking my internet cheapie tests.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Holy shit, I just looked at the test on my laptop (I was using my cell phone before) and I think I might see a line too?!?


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, ff was also like 3 days off for me, if you have ewcm you need to get jiggy with it!! Regardless of what ff says!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Hurry Chelsea hurry!! I'm bouncing in my seat waiting!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

My stupid Internet is messing up!!! Gahh!


----------



## chelsealynnb

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=63161


----------



## chelsealynnb

Yeah that one is a definite BFN!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Ashley, ff was also like 3 days off for me, if you have ewcm you need to get jiggy with it!! Regardless of what ff says!!!

I got jiggly with it just in case Amanda ha ha!!! I know I could've sworn I saw something on Chelsea's test! I'm sooo hoping someone gets a bfp this time around!


----------



## Ag3

Chelsea not to get your hopes up but I still feel like I see a faint faint line, maybe I have line eye though


----------



## chelsealynnb

Ag3 said:


> Chelsea not to get your hopes up but I still feel like I see a faint faint line, maybe I have line eye though

Even on the second one? I think I see what you're seeing on the first but I don't see anything on the second!


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Chelsea not to get your hopes up but I still feel like I see a faint faint line, maybe I have line eye though
> 
> Even on the second one? I think I see what you're seeing on the first but I don't see anything on the second!Click to expand...

I'm going to look again just to be sure bc I don't want to get your hopes up bc I had line eye on mine!


----------



## Ag3

Yes I have it zoomed all the way in on my iPad maybe it's picking up the line that is there or the test strip or whatever it's called but I definitely see something I can't tell if it has color or not but I'm pretty sure I see it


----------



## Ag3

I asked my friend and even she sees it but its zoomed all the way in and this thing picks up everything so it could be picking up the test strip


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well thanks I'm def testing again in the morning (I've been holding my urine since midnight) and ill upload those pics, too!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Also - yay for you BD'ing with your O signs :happydance:


----------



## joc2010

so I'm still crampy and this morning as I was laying in bed I was laying on my stomach and felt a dull ache pulling feeling on my right side. Could this be anything? Also I'm noticing I'm having a little extra creamy cm. now I"m due for af on the 27th. what do you girls think


----------



## DaTucker

The creamy cm is def a good sign!! Are you still planning on waiting until after AF is due to test? You're one tough woman to do that lol


----------



## TryingForNum3

Posted a seperate thread but didnt get any responses


----------



## Ag3

TryingForNum3 said:


> Posted a seperate thread but didnt get any responses

Welcome cd13 for me. How long have. You been trying


----------



## Ag3

TryingForNum3 said:


> Posted a seperate thread but didnt get any responses

Welcome cd13 for me. How long have. You been trying


----------



## DaTucker

TryingForNum3 said:


> Posted a seperate thread but didnt get any responses

Glad you could join us :D

Lol Ashley, getting a little post happy?? 

I hope all you ladies are having a great Sunday!!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> The creamy cm is def a good sign!! Are you still planning on waiting until after AF is due to test? You're one tough woman to do that lol

Yuppers im waiting. I did a lot of research and its still too early to test. Like i said im like clock work so i can wait


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> TryingForNum3 said:
> 
> 
> Posted a seperate thread but didnt get any responses
> 
> Glad you could join us :D
> 
> Lol Ashley, getting a little post happy??
> 
> I hope all you ladies are having a great Sunday!!Click to expand...

Ha ha I don't know what happened! I was on my phone posting should've known better! Hope you are having a great Sunday as well!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey girls, here's my most recent test. Still no BFP :cry:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=63357


----------



## DaTucker

Are you still saving that FRER for tomorrow, Chelsea??


----------



## chelsealynnb

I used it this morning :( I couldn't stop myself!! I'll test again with the Internet cheapies in the morning though. I guess I'll just keep testing until AF shows up


----------



## Ag3

Keep your head up Chelsea! Your still early!


----------



## Ag3

Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!

Cd14 got an eggie on the monitor today


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:



> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!
> 
> Cd14 got an eggie on the monitor todayClick to expand...

awesome so does that mean you are ovulating? with that monitor you have what do you have to do?


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!
> 
> Cd14 got an eggie on the monitor todayClick to expand...

Yay! Let the b'ding begin!! I thought I had more o test but yesterday realized I was completely out!! I was crampy and felt like I had a lot of pressure yesterday so I don't know if I o'd or was just gearing up to do so? Had a little ewcm yesterday but not as much as I had the day before. I'm going to get some test today and test just in case. Bc last month it didn't happen until cd19. Fx for you!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!
> 
> Cd14 got an eggie on the monitor today Click to expand...
> 
> awesome so does that mean you are ovulating? with that monitor you have what do you have to do?Click to expand...

Its major BD time when I get the eggie I will ovulate in 24-36 hours 
First time using preseed and boy is it messy..


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you ladies have a wonderful week!
> 
> Cd14 got an eggie on the monitor today Click to expand...
> 
> awesome so does that mean you are ovulating? with that monitor you have what do you have to do?Click to expand...
> 
> Its major BD time when I get the eggie I will ovulate in 24-36 hours
> First time using preseed and boy is it messy..Click to expand...

Yes it's very slippery but I like it better than any lube I've ever used!


----------



## Aznmijja

https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0950.jpg

Ohhh just took an opk and got a smiley face.... On top of an egg on the monitor I never get both!!!! ekkkk so siked for the next 24-48 hours  Fx crossed.....


----------



## Aznmijja

chelsealynnb said:


> I used it this morning :( I couldn't stop myself!! I'll test again with the Internet cheapies in the morning though. I guess I'll just keep testing until AF shows up

Sitting here waiting twiddling my thumbs so excited for you today...


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0950.jpg
> 
> Ohhh just took an opk and got a smiley face.... On top of an egg on the monitor I never get both!!!! ekkkk so siked for the next 24-48 hours  Fx crossed.....

Yay!!!!!! I'm super excited for you fx!! :happydance:


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0950.jpg
> 
> Ohhh just took an opk and got a smiley face.... On top of an egg on the monitor I never get both!!!! ekkkk so siked for the next 24-48 hours  Fx crossed.....
> 
> Yay!!!!!! I'm super excited for you fx!! :happydance:Click to expand...

good luck!!!! seems like will all have def O'd this month. COME ON COME ON One of us has to get a positive this month!!!!!! I'm due for af in 6 more days still haven't tested. today is day 28


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> https://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c354/Aznmija/IMAG0950.jpg
> 
> Ohhh just took an opk and got a smiley face.... On top of an egg on the monitor I never get both!!!! ekkkk so siked for the next 24-48 hours  Fx crossed.....
> 
> Yay!!!!!! I'm super excited for you fx!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh btw I also have pressure and cramping today from my right olvary  So your signs are good signs that you are going to O soon  fx for you too


----------



## Aznmijja

So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....

what do you mean on the wrong side?


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....
> 
> what do you mean on the wrong side?Click to expand...

I am ovulating on the side that I have no tube :-(


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....
> 
> what do you mean on the wrong side?Click to expand...
> 
> I am ovulating on the side that I have no tube :-(Click to expand...

Ugh I'm so sorry I got a negative opk so I don't think I've o'd either which sucks bc there is no more ewcm. So will you ovulate on the good side next month? I've just always heard it switches sides


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....
> 
> what do you mean on the wrong side?Click to expand...
> 
> I am ovulating on the side that I have no tube :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry I got a negative opk so I don't think I've o'd either which sucks bc there is no more ewcm. So will you ovulate on the good side next month? I've just always heard it switches sidesClick to expand...

Well I don't know b.c my dominate side is the right side so it could go either way :-( I am just bummed... the first month that I get acual all +opk on every monitor that I have it had to be the right side :-( 

But he read my unltrasound and I do have bigger follicles on the left side he said so dont rule anything out still not happy what so ever just b.c what he said in the first conversation..


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....
> 
> what do you mean on the wrong side?Click to expand...
> 
> I am ovulating on the side that I have no tube :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry I got a negative opk so I don't think I've o'd either which sucks bc there is no more ewcm. So will you ovulate on the good side next month? I've just always heard it switches sidesClick to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know b.c my dominate side is the right side so it could go either way :-( I am just bummed... the first month that I get acual all +opk on every monitor that I have it had to be the right side :-(
> 
> But he read my unltrasound and I do have bigger follicles on the left side he said so dont rule anything out still not happy what so ever just b.c what he said in the first conversation..Click to expand...

dont get down. Like he said dont rule anything out. My tubes were blocked and my left ovary was attached to my uterus dr told me that even if my left tube doesn't "work" the body can work in weird ways and you can still actually get preg. especially if that egg does meet the sperm. Keep positive as much as you can take things day by day and relax thats what I do and it helps.


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> So I got excited early for nothing I am deff O'ing yet on the wrong side :-( went to the doctors for blood work today and a scan.... Just got the call back... Totally crushed....
> 
> what do you mean on the wrong side?Click to expand...
> 
> I am ovulating on the side that I have no tube :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh I'm so sorry I got a negative opk so I don't think I've o'd either which sucks bc there is no more ewcm. So will you ovulate on the good side next month? I've just always heard it switches sidesClick to expand...
> 
> Well I don't know b.c my dominate side is the right side so it could go either way :-( I am just bummed... the first month that I get acual all +opk on every monitor that I have it had to be the right side :-(
> 
> But he read my unltrasound and I do have bigger follicles on the left side he said so dont rule anything out still not happy what so ever just b.c what he said in the first conversation..Click to expand...
> 
> dont get down. Like he said dont rule anything out. My tubes were blocked and my left ovary was attached to my uterus dr told me that even if my left tube doesn't "work" the body can work in weird ways and you can still actually get preg. especially if that egg does meet the sperm. Keep positive as much as you can take things day by day and relax thats what I do and it helps.Click to expand...

It just sucks I was soooo happy before I went to the doctors :-(


----------



## joc2010

Pretty positive im out. I can def tell af is coming might even get it early


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well ladies I have sad news. Caught DH cheating on me the othe night so I'm no longer TTC :(


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Pretty positive im out. I can def tell af is coming might even get it early

:-(


----------



## DaTucker

chelsealynnb said:


> Well ladies I have sad news. Caught DH cheating on me the othe night so I'm no longer TTC :(

You know I'm still available to text at any time!! I'm sorry you didnt get that sweet 3rd baby. :-( but it is still possible this month, even under the unfortunate circumstances!!


----------



## DaTucker

Well ladies, with azn's wrong sided ovulation, Jessica's possible AF, Chelsea's jerk of a DH, and my poorly timed O, looks like Ashley is the only who is still in this month. :-( surely at least one of us will get good news!!


----------



## DaTucker

Has anyone heard from Julie or Jazzy recently?


----------



## Ag3

chelsealynnb said:


> Well ladies I have sad news. Caught DH cheating on me the othe night so I'm no longer TTC :(

Wth!!!!! Ive been there and done that with my dh ugh men! It pisses me off! You are welcome to text me anytime as well! Stay positive we've been through counseling a couple years ago and now he is the love of my life. And he will tell anybody how sorry he used to be! We just had some friends go through the same thing. I'm so sorry chels it's one of the hardest things you'll ever go through! Keep your head up. You are beautiful and not a door mat remember that!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Well ladies, with azn's wrong sided ovulation, Jessica's possible AF, Chelsea's jerk of a DH, and my poorly timed O, looks like Ashley is the only who is still in this month. :-( surely at least one of us will get good news!!

I don't know Amanda neg opks no more ewcm. I just really have given up hope this month pretty much! I just feel like I'm stressed and its not good!! I'm temping so we will see. :hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

Sometimes it's nice to have a month off to get rid of that stress! I'm enjoying the hell out of my month off!!


----------



## Aznmijja

I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(


----------



## joc2010

chelsealynnb said:


> Well ladies I have sad news. Caught DH cheating on me the othe night so I'm no longer TTC :(

I am so sorry chelsea I have been down that road as well. I was married once before and he cheated on me we seperated for 6 months then I took him back then I left him after a year of trying to work through it. I moved on (i'm not saying to move on) but let me tell you something I have been with my OH (not married yet) for two years and its the absolute best thing that has ever happened to me. So keep your head up if you want to Private message me you can and I will give you my number and you can call or text me.


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(

dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...

DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(Click to expand...

just do it because you never know!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(Click to expand...
> 
> just do it because you never know!Click to expand...

Yeah I did :-(


----------



## Ag3

Aznmijja said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(Click to expand...
> 
> just do it because you never know!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did :-(Click to expand...

Yes I agree you never know!!! ;)


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(Click to expand...
> 
> just do it because you never know!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree you never know!!! ;)Click to expand...

It is just really hard this not knowing thing and then to be happy and then to be let down.... Arghh it is really getting me down....

But Question I never really noticed ovulation pain intil recently.. I have dull cramping on both side... But today I just have it on the left do you think that i could be O'ing on the left too even though my doctor said that I was O'ing on the right yest?


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> I was going to take next month off if this month brought me nothing but now I dont know if I can seeing as I just might O on the left side next month :-(
> 
> dont give up keep trying!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> DH told me last night it is baby making time and I was like uh uh idk what to say :-(Click to expand...
> 
> just do it because you never know!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree you never know!!! ;)Click to expand...
> 
> It is just really hard this not knowing thing and then to be happy and then to be let down.... Arghh it is really getting me down....
> 
> But Question I never really noticed ovulation pain intil recently.. I have dull cramping on both side... But today I just have it on the left do you think that i could be O'ing on the left too even though my doctor said that I was O'ing on the right yest?Click to expand...

I know its discouraging and upsetting trust me i understand. But live in the moment and take things day by day. I was told by a dr that sometimes what happens is pain can radiate to the other side weird right but its true I had a cyst on my rright ovary one time but the pain was always on the left.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ok ? I am having serious pain in my bottom stomach area like soo bad it hurts when i walk... It is not a cyst b.c i went to the doctors yest has anyone felt this when ovulating?


----------



## Ag3

Ok girls need some advice my o test from yesterday is darker but not as dark as control line and the two from today are almost barely there is it possible i could've o'd without a blaring positive I've been really crampy today ewcm this morning now creamy I'm so confused trying to upload pics now!


----------



## Ag3

I can't get the test to come up but I've been reading reviews on the one step o test Walgreens brand and its 1 star so I guess I made the wrong decision trying to save a little money
These are test from today barely there yesterday s test had obvious lines just not as dark as test line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> View attachment 501513
> 
> Top one is yesterday after lunch bottom one is last night.
> View attachment 501513
> 
> Top is this morning and bottom was a few minutes ago

Maybe you didnt get enough of a surge ??? hmm puzzling.... You need to start temping just so u are so so sure.... 

I know me and you are on the same cycle days and i got + yesterday and agian today but with severe cramps today to the point where it hurt to walk...


----------



## joc2010

So im def out got af just now. Ugghhhhhhh and so crampy


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> So im def out got af just now. Ugghhhhhhh and so crampy

You should try temping with us this month.. It deff helps calm me down knowing when I am about to O and af coming etc....


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I can't get the test to come up but I've been reading reviews on the one step o test Walgreens brand and its 1 star so I guess I made the wrong decision trying to save a little money
> These are test from today barely there yesterday s test had obvious lines just not as dark as test line

Hey I just ordered the 100 O test that comes with 20 PG test from amazon just for the heck of it and they were cheap I used them along side with my digi and they are pretty accurate.... cant beat the price either... But mainly it was curiosity that was getting me to get them you should try them... I will send you the link if you want..


----------



## Aznmijja

So I have a question b.c now I am soooo totally confused.. I was watching youtube videos on ovulation etc.. and it says that when you ovulate the egg releases etc... My ? is you get the lh surge which would make a +opk 12-36 hours prior to ovulation??? or is it saying that you already ovulated??? these videos really confused me...


----------



## Ag3

Yes I have been temping I did order those last month and tested 3x a day so I told myself I was just going to temp this month . But I don't know much about it so ff says I still haven't o'd my temps went from 96.80 to 97.18 so not much of a jump from what I've read it has to rise half a degree or degree but I have been really crampy today I've had 33 day cycles for 2 months so I don't know if I should o around cd 18 or 19? I have sore boobs and everything.last month on clomid I o'd cd 19 and had a day and a half of def +. I'm just ready to o! My oh has been working a lot and tired so I'm scared we will miss our window!!!!


----------



## Ag3

From everything I've read it says you o 24-36 hrs after 1st + opk but it is confusing bc also have read the best chance of getting preggo is having sex day before + opk which means sperm would have to be in there almost 48 hours! But you can o as early as twelve hrs. I would think having sex day of + would increase your chances but everything I have researched says day before


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> From everything I've read it says you o 24-36 hrs after 1st + opk but it is confusing bc also have read the best chance of getting preggo is having sex day before + opk which means sperm would have to be in there almost 48 hours! But you can o as early as twelve hrs. I would think having sex day of + would increase your chances but everything I have researched says day before

OMG see that is what confused me I always thought best time was when you get a +opk doctor videos on ovulation and showing the process says no you need to do it the day before b.c it needs time to get up there before the egg is released I was like nooooooooo and I watched more videos from acual doctors and they all basically said the same thing... if there is nothing to great the egg as she emurges then it will just basicaly blow up.... :-( well maybe since you took yourself off of clomid your body is now reacting negatively :-(


----------



## joc2010

Can u send me the link and do u temp vaginally or put it under tongue. I ovulate every month my main prob is my cm. I lack it. But i have a bug confession. Im a smoker and im havung huge issues quitting and this all affects tryin to conceive and cm. I need help to quit help me girls lol


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Can u send me the link and do u temp vaginally or put it under tongue. I ovulate every month my main prob is my cm. I lack it. But i have a bug confession. Im a smoker and im havung huge issues quitting and this all affects tryin to conceive and cm. I need help to quit help me girls lol

OMG you and me both!!!!! I felt sooo guilty about it but I promised to quit if i got pg.... Arghhh yes pls be my extra buddy..... my problem is that I dont want to gain unhealthy weight from quiting :-( 

https://www.amazon.com/100-Ovulatio...7517&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=100+vulation+tests


----------



## DaTucker

Jessica, I temp vaginally, I've heard it's better bc if you ever unconsciously sleep with your mouth open it can affect the temperature! Makes sure you get a thermometer that takes it to the .00, I got mine at Walmart!


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol


----------



## Ag3

Last time I bd was yesterday morning! But I just checked my cervix it's high soft and open. I smoke too but have cut way back it's just the hardest habit to break! Still crampy! I check my temp orally.


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> Last time I bd was yesterday morning! But I just checked my cervix it's high soft and open. I smoke too but have cut way back it's just the hardest habit to break! Still crampy! I check my temp orally.

Come on girls thats three of us now that r smokers. So we r all ttc and tryto qquit smoking. We can do this together. I smoke half a pack a day. I wouldnt care gaining weight i NEED to. Im 32 yrs old and weigh 87 pounds! I eat like a pig and dont gain! I am very healthy though so thats a good thing. Support is a big thing here so we have it. Lets come up with a step to quit together


----------



## Ag3

Well I've cut back from a pack a day to five a day so far I'm overweight I think and I don't even eat I'm the pickiest person ever I swear I think I have a thyroid problem!!!!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol

Hope chelsea is doin alright


----------



## Ag3

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol
> 
> Hope chelsea is doin alrightClick to expand...

Me too ugh I hate she's going through that!


----------



## joc2010

Ag3 said:


> Well I've cut back from a pack a day to five a day so far I'm overweight I think and I don't even eat I'm the pickiest person ever I swear I think I have a thyroid problem!!!!

Where r u from


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol
> 
> Hope chelsea is doin alrightClick to expand...

Well it's not my place to say but I know y'all are worried about her, so I will tell y'all she is planning on divorcing... :(


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol
> 
> Hope chelsea is doin alrightClick to expand...
> 
> Well it's not my place to say but I know y'all are worried about her, so I will tell y'all she is planning on divorcing... :(Click to expand...

Awwww man i feel bad now.... Geees why do men do things like this i juat dont get it........ Arghhhhh.


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Can u send me the link and do u temp vaginally or put it under tongue. I ovulate every month my main prob is my cm. I lack it. But i have a bug confession. Im a smoker and im havung huge issues quitting and this all affects tryin to conceive and cm. I need help to quit help me girls lol

I temped vaginal last month by mouth this month b.c i saw there was a huge difference between the 2 i would do both and vaginal was always way higher....


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Last time I bd was yesterday morning! But I just checked my cervix it's high soft and open. I smoke too but have cut way back it's just the hardest habit to break! Still crampy! I check my temp orally.

My crampy-ness went away after i took a nap this afternoon but it got pretty bad... As for cervix mine is so unreliable last night mine was high firm and medium open today it was high soft and medium open....


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> Ashley, if it's anything like Chelsea's, it will darken back up to a blaring positive in the next few days! If not, you def got plenty of BD'ing in! I think? Lol
> 
> Hope chelsea is doin alrightClick to expand...
> 
> Well it's not my place to say but I know y'all are worried about her, so I will tell y'all she is planning on divorcing... :(Click to expand...

Aw man that is aweful! She deserves the best though! Men can be such idiots and one day he will realize he messed up big time!


----------



## Ag3

I'm new to checking cp so I could be off a little! I really need to get some b'ding in but my husband is acting like grandpa he was asleep at like 745 I was like wth! My luck i will o in 2 or 3 days and I want be able to bd bc he will be too tired men are such babies sometimes!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I'm new to checking cp so I could be off a little! I really need to get some b'ding in but my husband is acting like grandpa he was asleep at like 745 I was like wth! My luck i will o in 2 or 3 days and I want be able to bd bc he will be too tired men are such babies sometimes!

When i get my eggie in my machine i make sure to send dh emails allday at work so he already knows the deal before he comes home... But he has been really wierd these last 2 days he uas fully been in the mood were i havent been... He usually watchs tv in the living room while i stay in bed but today he took a shower and came straight to bed and even watched lmn with me....


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to checking cp so I could be off a little! I really need to get some b'ding in but my husband is acting like grandpa he was asleep at like 745 I was like wth! My luck i will o in 2 or 3 days and I want be able to bd bc he will be too tired men are such babies sometimes!
> 
> When i get my eggie in my machine i make sure to send dh emails allday at work so he already knows the deal before he comes home... But he has been really wierd these last 2 days he uas fully been in the mood were i havent been... He usually watchs tv in the living room while i stay in bed but today he took a shower and came straight to bed and even watched lmn with me....Click to expand...

well thats a good thing right


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to checking cp so I could be off a little! I really need to get some b'ding in but my husband is acting like grandpa he was asleep at like 745 I was like wth! My luck i will o in 2 or 3 days and I want be able to bd bc he will be too tired men are such babies sometimes!
> 
> When i get my eggie in my machine i make sure to send dh emails allday at work so he already knows the deal before he comes home... But he has been really wierd these last 2 days he uas fully been in the mood were i havent been... He usually watchs tv in the living room while i stay in bed but today he took a shower and came straight to bed and even watched lmn with me....Click to expand...

Aw so sweet! Wish my DH was like that!!


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> I'm new to checking cp so I could be off a little! I really need to get some b'ding in but my husband is acting like grandpa he was asleep at like 745 I was like wth! My luck i will o in 2 or 3 days and I want be able to bd bc he will be too tired men are such babies sometimes!
> 
> When i get my eggie in my machine i make sure to send dh emails allday at work so he already knows the deal before he comes home... But he has been really wierd these last 2 days he uas fully been in the mood were i havent been... He usually watchs tv in the living room while i stay in bed but today he took a shower and came straight to bed and even watched lmn with me....Click to expand...
> 
> well thats a good thing rightClick to expand...

No very bad emotionally for me b.c remember I O on the wrong side this month so I just wasnt that into it :-(


----------



## DaTucker

Good morning lovely ladies!!

So today I am 11dpo! Ff says a have a possible triphasic chart, which shows implantation....and I am STILL refusing to test. Idc if I start getting dizzy and sick to my stomach, unless I reach 18dpo, I am not testing!!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> So today I am 11dpo! Ff says a have a possible triphasic chart, which shows implantation....and I am STILL refusing to test. Idc if I start getting dizzy and sick to my stomach, unless I reach 18dpo, I am not testing!!

Fx I really hope one of us gets bfp this time around


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> So today I am 11dpo! Ff says a have a possible triphasic chart, which shows implantation....and I am STILL refusing to test. Idc if I start getting dizzy and sick to my stomach, unless I reach 18dpo, I am not testing!!

oh I so hope you get a bfp!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Good morning lovely ladies!!
> 
> So today I am 11dpo! Ff says a have a possible triphasic chart, which shows implantation....and I am STILL refusing to test. Idc if I start getting dizzy and sick to my stomach, unless I reach 18dpo, I am not testing!!

Ohhh but you chart does have a very clear implanation dip  fx for higher temps


----------



## Ag3

Not sure how much your temp has to rise but I haven't had any cramping boobs aren't near as sore. Temp has gone from 97.18 for 3 days up to 97.45 which I don't think is a big enough jump. But I did have a strange tugging feeling last night and this morning no positive opk lighter today. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaTucker

Are you charting yet or just taking your temp? Really it's just any significant rise in your temperature. On a chart it might actually look like a big jump!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Not sure how much your temp has to rise but I haven't had any cramping boobs aren't near as sore. Temp has gone from 97.18 for 3 days up to 97.45 which I don't think is a big enough jump. But I did have a strange tugging feeling last night and this morning no positive opk lighter today. Any thoughts?

Link your chart to here...


----------



## Ag3

I'm doing the ff chart I don't know how to link it I've been trying to figure it out for a few days! Lol I really think the darkest opk the day before yesterday then I think I actually o'd yesterday. Both opks today are extremely light but if I do not get preggo this month I will definitely not buy the same opks I bought this month! Let me see if I can get my chart up


----------



## Ag3

It has the. Think that says email share link then it says setup homepage or something.


----------



## Ag3

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/eb535/


----------



## Ag3

Ok think I got it!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/eb535/

Hmmmm this is an odd chart i didnt see a dip :-( are u temping at rest meaning.. with at least 4 hours of sleep and before u get out of bed or make movement? B.c if so i think u need to see your doctor b.c this being your first cycle without clomid i think your body didnt o


----------



## Ag3

Well I get out of bed go straight to the bathroom every morning and temp and the temp before the 97.1 8 I woke up way later than usual but my cycles have been between 33-36 days which would mean I'm not supposed to o until sat but I don't know I felt yesterday like the clomid made me feel last month when I did o but who knows maybe I didn't.


----------



## Ag3

And I can't get 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep bc I never hardly get 7 hours of sleep plus I get up 1-2 times eveRy night to go to the bathroom I think I've got the worlds smallest bladder!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> And I can't get 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep bc I never hardly get 7 hours of sleep plus I get up 1-2 times eveRy night to go to the bathroom I think I've got the worlds smallest bladder!

Well your temping wont work for you then.. It has to be resting and before you even put you feet on the floor so maybe you did O and the temps are way off b.c they arent resting..


----------



## Ag3

Man I knew I'd mess it up! Ha ha if you don't mind me asking what is the chart supposed to be like or how is it way off sorry for all the questions I just don't know anything at all about temping! And am wondering what I need to be looking for?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Man I knew I'd mess it up! Ha ha if you don't mind me asking what is the chart supposed to be like or how is it way off sorry for all the questions I just don't know anything at all about temping! And am wondering what I need to be looking for?

Look at mine you see the clear dip right before ovulation???? 
as soon as you make great movement and or place your feet on the floor you temps shift... you are suppose to do it while still laying down and with at least 4 hours of sleep...


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Man I knew I'd mess it up! Ha ha if you don't mind me asking what is the chart supposed to be like or how is it way off sorry for all the questions I just don't know anything at all about temping! And am wondering what I need to be looking for?

Have you spoke with your doctor about femera vs clomid??? I think it would be a good switch it was great for me...


----------



## Ag3

O yeah I see it! I thought I read that everybody's temps do not dip? Thanks for answering my questions! I've lost my hope this month:( I will talk to my dr but I don't know if I'm just going to put all this on hold for a little while its stressing me out and making me depressed.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> O yeah I see it! I thought I read that everybody's temps do not dip? Thanks for answering my questions! I've lost my hope this month:( I will talk to my dr but I don't know if I'm just going to put all this on hold for a little while its stressing me out and making me depressed.

If you go to FF site and view charts you will see most peoples dip sometimes not like mine but they do have a shift in some way....


----------



## Ag3

Yes I did thanks girl! Cervix is high hard and open I'm going to put bbt beside my bed and il update in the morn :)


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Yes I did thanks girl! Cervix is high hard and open I'm going to put bbt beside my bed and il update in the morn :)

Dont be discouraged listen to your body if you felt you o then you did now go and get your pineapple and start eating the next 5  DH just brought mine home.. I was told i o on the wrong side but I am still going b.c I believe I O on the left to lol


----------



## DaTucker

Yes, not everybody dips! I didn't this month, and last month I did! Really it all depends on the RISE in temperature.


----------



## DaTucker

Ashley, if your temp stays up like that for 2 more days, you def O'd yesterday! But like azn said, it's verrrry important to temp everyday at the same time before you do anything, even so much as scratch your head lol! If you look at mine, you'll see lots of open circles this month bc I've been temping at different times due to my work schedule. It doesn't make for a very reliable chart. :(


----------



## Ag3

Thank y'all so much! Don't know what id do without y'all!!!


----------



## Ag3

Well girls I temped this morning temp has gone from 97.45 yesterday to 97.73 this morning so I guess we will see what happens in a few days


----------



## Aznmijja

Sooooo confusing ok all these calenders are marking ovulation on the first day of a +opk and then there after counting DPO is that right???? or is it just me that think that is off...


----------



## Ag3

Here is today's chart... https://fertilityfriend.com/home/eb535/


----------



## Ag3

Azn I think that is off I thought you get positive opk you wait another day in case you o then the next day is 1dpo but I could be wrong.


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Here is today's chart... https://fertilityfriend.com/home/eb535/

It is still not clear even though you have elevated temps it is better to start at the begining of your cycle with same time no movment temps.. 
but if you had done it right it seems to look like you O  so when are we testing since we are on the same cycle days???


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Azn I think that is off I thought you get positive opk you wait another day in case you o then the next day is 1dpo but I could be wrong.

I know right I am sooo confused b.c FF tells me that I am 3dpo but I got my first +3 days ago soo it confuses the heck out of me either way I know I O but dont know if I BD at the right time.. I should have BD a day earlier then i did :-(


----------



## Ag3

Ha ha I know i will try to do right next cycle:) and I didn't make it to get bbt until after period stopped! I'm so scatterbrained ! You tell me when you going to be ready to test? I don't want to do too early but I can already feel the impulse coming on ha ha! If I did o how long does it take ff to give you crosshairs? When is your next period due?


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Ha ha I know i will try to do right next cycle:) and I didn't make it to get bbt until after period stopped! I'm so scatterbrained ! You tell me when you going to be ready to test? I don't want to do too early but I can already feel the impulse coming on ha ha! If I did o how long does it take ff to give you crosshairs? When is your next period due?

Well I just got my crosshairs today which put my at 3dpo which is what confused the hell out of me :-( I dont know I am pretty good at holding out to test, it is when i start to get symptoms that kills me, but I know going into this month I dont have much hope only b.c what the doctor said about O on the wrong side :-(


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Ha ha I know i will try to do right next cycle:) and I didn't make it to get bbt until after period stopped! I'm so scatterbrained ! You tell me when you going to be ready to test? I don't want to do too early but I can already feel the impulse coming on ha ha! If I did o how long does it take ff to give you crosshairs? When is your next period due?

I sent you a pm


----------



## DaTucker

Ff always waits 3 days after O to give you crosshairs just to be certain!


----------



## DaTucker

So AF is due in the next few days, but my boobs aren't sore, which is weird bc they always hurt the week leading up to AF. Also just realizes my face didn't break out, it always does slightly, it's one of my go-to signs AF is heading my way! I want to test sooooo bad, but I will continue torturing myself. If AF is still not here by Monday, I will test! Pleaaaasseeee let it happen!! (So much for not stressing this month lol)


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> So AF is due in the next few days, but my boobs aren't sore, which is weird bc they always hurt the week leading up to AF. Also just realizes my face didn't break out, it always does slightly, it's one of my go-to signs AF is heading my way! I want to test sooooo bad, but I will continue torturing myself. If AF is still not here by Monday, I will test! Pleaaaasseeee let it happen!! (So much for not stressing this month lol)

Fx that you get a bfp! Sounds promising! I got crosshairs today however I don't know how accurate it is since I was getting up to temp. I did do it at the sameexact time every morning and got straight out of bed to do it. I know that's not thebest way but hopefully its still close!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> So AF is due in the next few days, but my boobs aren't sore, which is weird bc they always hurt the week leading up to AF. Also just realizes my face didn't break out, it always does slightly, it's one of my go-to signs AF is heading my way! I want to test sooooo bad, but I will continue torturing myself. If AF is still not here by Monday, I will test! Pleaaaasseeee let it happen!! (So much for not stressing this month lol)

good luck honey!!!!!


----------



## Aznmijja

Yeah FF answered my question today I was 3dpo yesterday when I woke up this morning at temp I got up later to realize that my coverline moved up and it changed my O date and now I am currently 3dpo instead of 4dpo which I had originally thought.. Now lets just hope that I didnt rall O on the right side only.....


----------



## DaTucker

So today at work I had a customer with twins. I made a comment about how adorable they are and she proceeded to tell me an amazing story! She had two other daughters, then found out she had ovarian cancer. She eventually beat it but was told she would never have children again. A few years later she went on a cruise with her best guy friend and ended up pregnant with her perfect twin girls! I just love hearing stories like that.


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> So today at work I had a customer with twins. I made a comment about how adorable they are and she proceeded to tell me an amazing story! She had two other daughters, then found out she had ovarian cancer. She eventually beat it but was told she would never have children again. A few years later she went on a cruise with her best guy friend and ended up pregnant with her perfect twin girls! I just love hearing stories like that.

Hey when are you testing?? Or are you still going to wait till you get 18dpo?


----------



## DaTucker

Well AF is due today and hadn't made an appearance, so I'm going to give in and test in about 3 hours when I get off work if she's still not here!


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Well AF is due today and hadn't made an appearance, so I'm going to give in and test in about 3 hours when I get off work if she's still not here!

Ok Post up pics  Fx baby dust


----------



## DaTucker

Thank you!! I'm getting off work, I worked an extra hour for some hard earned over time lol. I should be testing in the next hour!


----------



## DaTucker

DH won't let me buy one until Monday. :( He says he doesn't want me jumping to conclusions. I even begged repeatedly for even a cheapie from the dollar store and all he says is, "No, no, no!" That jerk lol


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> DH won't let me buy one until Monday. :( He says he doesn't want me jumping to conclusions. I even begged repeatedly for even a cheapie from the dollar store and all he says is, "No, no, no!" That jerk lol

:-( no i have been waiting........


----------



## DaTucker

Me too!! :( he even took my car to work today, knowing I can't drive his, to ensure I don't go buy one! I should be allowed to do it if I want lol!
On another note, how have the rest of you ladies been?
15dpo today, CD32!


----------



## Ag3

Fx for you! I can't wait! Tell hubby we can't wait we have to know haha! I'm just in the waiting game now not feeling good about this month! Bc I didn't temp right and didn't do opks when I should have ugh so I have no idea when I o'd or if. With a 33/36 day cycle I figured I should o around 19 and ff says I o'd cd 15 which I guess is possible bc I did have the ewcm and cramping around this time I guess I will know if period comes! I will be more prepared next month! You have got to test it's killing me!!


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Me too!! :( he even took my car to work today, knowing I can't drive his, to ensure I don't go buy one! I should be allowed to do it if I want lol!
> On another note, how have the rest of you ladies been?
> 15dpo today, CD32!

Noooooo your temps dropped :-(


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Fx for you! I can't wait! Tell hubby we can't wait we have to know haha! I'm just in the waiting game now not feeling good about this month! Bc I didn't temp right and didn't do opks when I should have ugh so I have no idea when I o'd or if. With a 33/36 day cycle I figured I should o around 19 and ff says I o'd cd 15 which I guess is possible bc I did have the ewcm and cramping around this time I guess I will know if period comes! I will be more prepared next month! You have got to test it's killing me!!

Me too i am currently 5dpo last day of pineapple.... something strange i am soooo full of energy.... dont worry ang everything u ever wanted in due time  i feel like this is going to be a very long 2ww something needs to make it speed up...


----------



## DaTucker

Yep, temps dropped...and AF just got me. :(


----------



## Ag3

Aw man! Keep your head up and keep trying;)


----------



## Ag3

Happy Monday ladies! Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> Happy Monday ladies! Hope everyone has a great week!

You too currently 6dpo extremely tired :-( went to sleep at 5p.m last night and woke up around 7 a.m other than that just waiting


----------



## DaTucker

You too Ashley!! 
Blah Monday lol. I have to work until 10 tonight, so mine isn't too good! 
Azn, being tired is actually a good sign with some people!


----------



## Ag3

I took almost a 4 hr nap yesterday and was asleep by nine which normally bedtime for me is 11! My biggest thing is my boobs feel like they are going to fall off. Not getting my hopes up yet Bc I really don't know 100 percent if I od and I don't want to stress myself out about it. My nipples are kind of tingly if that makes any sense tmi! My first pregnancy they weren't sore until a couple weeks after I found out so there again I'm not getting my hopes up yet!


----------



## Aznmijja

Ag3 said:


> I took almost a 4 hr nap yesterday and was asleep by nine which normally bedtime for me is 11! My biggest thing is my boobs feel like they are going to fall off. Not getting my hopes up yet Bc I really don't know 100 percent if I od and I don't want to stress myself out about it. My nipples are kind of tingly if that makes any sense tmi! My first pregnancy they weren't sore until a couple weeks after I found out so there again I'm not getting my hopes up yet!

You and me are in the same boat I am not symptom spotting at all this cycle b.c I know I O on the right but also felt it on the left but that could have just been in my head... as for getting my hopes up I still am lol.. Crazy how when you want it you try and talk your body into it


----------



## DaTucker

Lol you're so right about that! Your brain can force your body into feeling things!


----------



## DaTucker

So i just found out my 20 year old unwed, unemployed, high school drop out, still living with our unemployed mother, sister is pregnant. So lets do a head count: 1, 22 year old unwed sister, pregnant at 21 unexpectedly. (I love my niece!!). 2, 21 year old little brother got his gf pregnant. (Still expecting a sweet nephew). 3, 16 year old high school drop-out, unemployed little brother got his 22 year old gf pregnant (my first nephew!). And now 4. I truly am beyond anger. Im so sad...my sister was even hesitant about telling us about our younger one bc she knew i would be upset. I really dont know if i can handle it anymore....why cant I be the one pregnant for once?? Im the only one of us who WANTS it, LONGS for it!! When will it be ME??


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> So i just found out my 20 year old unwed, unemployed, high school drop out, still living with our unemployed mother, sister is pregnant. So lets do a head count: 1, 22 year old unwed sister, pregnant at 21 unexpectedly. (I love my niece!!). 2, 21 year old little brother got his gf pregnant. (Still expecting a sweet nephew). 3, 16 year old high school drop-out, unemployed little brother got his 22 year old gf pregnant (my first nephew!). And now 4. I truly am beyond anger. Im so sad...my sister was even hesitant about telling us about our younger one bc she knew i would be upset. I really dont know if i can handle it anymore....why cant I be the one pregnant for once?? Im the only one of us who WANTS it, LONGS for it!! When will it be ME??

I am so sorry I had anger like this over the weekend.. too long of a story but kids having kids people who dont want kids having kids 12 years olds getting pregnant b.c they want to be famous I have heard it all last week just by going to onw ELEMENTARY schools open house..... hang in there you will get that sweet angel and have so much appreciation when it does happen.... 

I am already feeeling that i am out for this month and I am only 8dpo but it was instinct when i woke up this morning :-(


----------



## Ag3

I'm so sorry about that! Kelly is right! It will happen! Keep your head up!


----------



## DaTucker

Thank you ladies, I just had to have a rant lol!


----------



## DaTucker

I hope you ladies had a great Halloween!!


----------



## Aznmijja

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test67454


I need help pls go and look and tell me what you thiink??


----------



## DaTucker

Omg that looks like a BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Ag3

Haven't forgotten about you Amanda! Hope you had a great Halloween as well!


----------



## joc2010

HEY GIRLS!!! I haven't been around for a while sorry extremely busy lately. So anyone have a BFP yet?? im on cycle day 16. Ive done OPK's for three days straight all negative! last month I got a positive on cd15. But on monday I had such pain on my right ovary i swear it felt like another cyst. But i had ALOT of EWCM but now for the last two days nothing :/ on monday my OH was out hunting out of town so he wasn't around (my luck) but we did BD yesterday. You think I still might have a chance?


----------



## DaTucker

Yay y'all are returning to me!!! 
Jessica, I would def say you still have a chance!! Keep bd'ing just in case!
As for BFP, it looks like azn (Kelly, right?) posted a BFP but she hasn't been on since then. :-(


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> Yay y'all are returning to me!!!
> Jessica, I would def say you still have a chance!! Keep bd'ing just in case!
> As for BFP, it looks like azn (Kelly, right?) posted a BFP but she hasn't been on since then. :-(

yeah we Bd'd on sat and then on Tues. I was talking to Kelly she thinks that I o'd on Sunday. but we didn't do it sun or mon so not sure If i got it in time :/ I'm hoping so though


----------



## DaTucker

That Saturday would be a lot more effective than Sunday, I would actually say that was perfect timing, even if it was only once!
is it possible to O around CD11-12 ?


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> That Saturday would be a lot more effective than Sunday, I would actually say that was perfect timing, even if it was only once!
> is it possible to O around CD11-12 ?

YES I believe you can O on either day if I O'd on sunday then that was cycle day 13 for me. what day are you on. are you near my cycle?


----------



## Aznmijja

As for me I am still around just alot of stressing, IC was wrong going to start cycle sooner than later for sure.... temps dropped down to maybe later today or tomorrow...


----------



## joc2010

Aznmijja said:


> As for me I am still around just alot of stressing, IC was wrong going to start cycle sooner than later for sure.... temps dropped down to maybe later today or tomorrow...

KEEP YOUR CHIN UP!! just keep trying after this cycle


----------



## Aznmijja

joc2010 said:


> Aznmijja said:
> 
> 
> As for me I am still around just alot of stressing, IC was wrong going to start cycle sooner than later for sure.... temps dropped down to maybe later today or tomorrow...
> 
> KEEP YOUR CHIN UP!! just keep trying after this cycleClick to expand...

I am going to try, I got my new notebook and going to do it to the T this month... :) Itell you what i is a big stress reliever not having to guess so I will have something to look back on instead of googling....


----------



## Ag3

Hey ladies catching up! Haven't been on here bc I thought everybody left ha ha! How are y'all? Amanda have you heard from Chelsea how is she?


----------



## DaTucker

joc2010 said:


> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> That Saturday would be a lot more effective than Sunday, I would actually say that was perfect timing, even if it was only once!
> is it possible to O around CD11-12 ?
> 
> YES I believe you can O on either day if I O'd on sunday then that was cycle day 13 for me. what day are you on. are you near my cycle?Click to expand...

I'm actually right behind you, CD12! :D if my temps keep going correctly, i should be ovulating tomorrow!


----------



## DaTucker

Aznmijja said:


> As for me I am still around just alot of stressing, IC was wrong going to start cycle sooner than later for sure.... temps dropped down to maybe later today or tomorrow...

Yeah I noticed the temperature drops. :( guess that means we all have each other for at least one more cycle! :D


----------



## DaTucker

Ag3 said:


> Hey ladies catching up! Haven't been on here bc I thought everybody left ha ha! How are y'all? Amanda have you heard from Chelsea how is she?

Yes, she's been getting ready for her divorce! Said the jerk already regrets what he did, but that there's no way in hell she was going back to him lol! Girl power!


----------



## joc2010

DaTucker said:


> joc2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaTucker said:
> 
> 
> That Saturday would be a lot more effective than Sunday, I would actually say that was perfect timing, even if it was only once!
> is it possible to O around CD11-12 ?
> 
> YES I believe you can O on either day if I O'd on sunday then that was cycle day 13 for me. what day are you on. are you near my cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm actually right behind you, CD12! :D if my temps keep going correctly, i should be ovulating tomorrow!Click to expand...

YEAH I'm on cd 18 so now its the TWW!!!!!! grrr


----------



## Aznmijja

DaTucker said:


> Ag3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies catching up! Haven't been on here bc I thought everybody left ha ha! How are y'all? Amanda have you heard from Chelsea how is she?
> 
> Yes, she's been getting ready for her divorce! Said the jerk already regrets what he did, but that there's no way in hell she was going back to him lol! Girl power!Click to expand...

Even if I was PG I would stick around and be a cheerleader lol..... Just alot ofpersonal family issues going on right now... But I am trying to stay focused....


----------



## DaTucker

That's understandable! I've been crazy busy with work, that's why I've been off. I hope everything gets better for you!


----------



## DaTucker

Ugh I'm soooo aggravated right now! I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday based off today's temp and the twinges I experienced most of the day yesterday. And guess who got absolutely no BD in? Me. DH always had an excuse or fell "asleep." I'm seriously wondering if he is doing it on purpose.


----------



## DaTucker

For those of you who might happen to get on soon, I thought I might inspire y'all by telling y'all Chelsea just found out she is pregnant!


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> For those of you who might happen to get on soon, I thought I might inspire y'all by telling y'all Chelsea just found out she is pregnant!

Really? Her and husband working things out?


----------



## DaTucker

Whoa! Hey there!!! 
And they decided to give counciling a try and ended up pregnant lol.
How are things going??


----------



## Ag3

DaTucker said:


> Whoa! Hey there!!!
> And they decided to give counciling a try and ended up pregnant lol.
> How are things going??

Good, busy and preparing for Christmas still trying noluck


----------



## DaTucker

Same here. :( gets disheartening after a while. 
Everybody left bnb lol. I've been wondering how all of you have been doing!


----------



## jazzylady

Hey ladies, some of you may still remember me,
I didn't came here anymore because I just wanted to focus on other things and not stress anymore.And I started to work and got really busy.
Anyway, I was still doing opks every now and then,but this month I really followed my entire cycle and find out I was ovulating on day 21.

I got a BFP this morning, I am 11 days after O.I used at first a dollar tree test and showed me a faint positive but after maybe 20 min.so I got confused because I thought is a evap line and you should not read the test if the time frame has past.but I got a early response test now and is a big fat positive.

Beginning with the day after O, I took folic acid,baby aspirin (considering my last miscarriage),pineapple core.I ovulated in a weekend so I believe Sat and Sun had my source.we BD Friday evening and Sunday very early in the morning and once again in the evening.
No symptoms so far,feel some sensitivity in my breast but nothing really.

I am happy of course and hope for a sticky bean but we will see how this time will go...heaving a the miscarriage 3 months ago,it is hard to be euphoric. But I am happy.a little present for Christmas and considering that my hub will deploy soon for three months is just a perfect timing.

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## DaTucker

Congrats jazzy!!!! Im praying you get that sticky bean and you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Congrats jazzy!!!! Im praying you get that sticky bean and you have a healthy and happy 9 months!!

Thanks, what is new with you?who is else pregnant?


----------



## DaTucker

Chelsea is the only one that I know of so far...everyone else left :( the only reason I know about Chelsea is bc we text. 
But hopefully I get my positive next Tuesday! I did everything perfectly, even used preseed for the first time.


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> Chelsea is the only one that I know of so far...everyone else left :( the only reason I know about Chelsea is bc we text.
> But hopefully I get my positive next Tuesday! I did everything perfectly, even used preseed for the first time.

I read now some pages.sad what she have to deal with...no one can understand what a man is thinking when is doing all that.I used pressed to that weekend... And softcups but only once...I used everything in those days,so desperate lol .I can't say what really worked maybe all combined together.


----------



## jazzylady

I try to figure out like in what week I am..I am only a week and a half from O,but if I count back the whole cycle I am like 4 weeks.don't understand how this work.7 week is my high risk of miscarrying.


----------



## DaTucker

I'm not sure either, I've never had the chance to learn :( when is your first appointment?? I'm sure you'll safely get through the 7 weeks!


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> I'm not sure either, I've never had the chance to learn :( when is your first appointment?? I'm sure you'll safely get through the 7 weeks!

My AF supposed to start next week...I don't know yet how long my lutheal phase is,maybe 18 to 20 days,which is a lot,after that I will make appointment.. Who knows I worry a lot,I hope will not be a chemical. I will post here how everything is going.

You know what is weird?that since I found out I am pregnant I start feeling like it,need to pee a lot,dry mouth,dull headache breast are starting to hurt..is weird before I thought I pay attention to my body for signs but I realize now that is just not the same.or maybe I was just busy.


----------



## jazzylady

DaTucker said:


> I'm not sure either, I've never had the chance to learn :( when is your first appointment?? I'm sure you'll safely get through the 7 weeks!

I know is hard,especially when you want it so bad and can't understand why YOU can't be pregnant.it will happen one day. Maybe a time out will help you too.
I be tomorrow on again.need to sleep now.*night*night


----------



## Ag3

Congrats jazzy! Amanda did you get your positive? Truth is all this ttc stuff had me super stressed and so I've decided starting this month to not try not prevent. And if by this summer we are not pregnant then we will full force try again! I haven't left I still try and keep up with it. I'm a very anxious person and felt like I was so entwined with Google opks and hots that now I feel like I've geared myself up only for a let down every month. If the good lord wants to bless me with another baby he will. But I am still here and check back from time to time hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## DaTucker

I didn't get mine, but I'm only 12dpo! 
I completely understand about that, Ashley. I actually took last month off and it felt amazing!


----------



## DaTucker

Btw, jazzy, your siggy looks amazing!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hey everyone - decided to stop over here and say hi. DH and I stopped TTC a few months back when we were going through all of those problems. Well we DTD one month when I was CD22 and...well go figure, BFP. I said before that as soon as we started NTNP'ing with my other 3 pregnancies, bam - BFP. Same thing happened here! I truly believe that it was the stress of TTC, charting, tracking, etc that was preventing my BFP. Good luck to everyone - I plan on stopping in frequently!


----------



## DaTucker

Chelsea, your siggy also looks awesome!! I'm so jealous lol.


----------



## Ag3

Finally got my bfp!!


----------



## DaTucker

Omg CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Ag3

Thanks not expected!!! I was two weeks late for period thinking I was pregnant but I wasn't I actually got pregnant in those two weeks just ovulated way late!!!


----------



## DaTucker

So how far along does that put you?? So exciting that y'all are getting bfp's!! When is your first appointment?


----------



## Ag3

I'm 6 weeks! Went to dr Friday. Ultrasound showed heart beat and a little sweet pea! Still keeping it quiet since its so early!


----------



## DaTucker

I don't blame you, keeping it quiet! But I know I will burst from excitement and won't be able to hold back the news when it's my turn lol.


----------



## Ag3

There is nothing wrong with that!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wow - congrats!!!!


----------



## Ag3

Thanks Chelsea!


----------



## jazzylady

Ag3 said:


> Finally got my bfp!!

Oh I haven't been here in a while, congratulations Ag3!!


----------



## Ag3

Thanks jazzy!!!! I'm having another little boy!!!


----------

